# Vera Bradley - Who's a fan?



## hudsonam

Who else loves Vera Bradley? I don't have a purse at the moment (although I'm thinking about a Bowler), but I have the duffels and a few other odds and ends.

What do you have? What are your fave bags and prints?


----------



## Margaret

I have three Vera Bradley pieces - a small handbag in the citrus pattern, a tall zippered tote in yellow bird, and my latest purchase, a minilaptop bag in Imperial Toile which I plan to use as a travel bag for my Kindle.  (I posted pictures on the accessories thread.) I do purchase quite a few things from the Vera Bradley website to use as gifts.  When they run sales there you can pick things up for very reasonable prices.  I got each of my classroom aides a wallet with a matching notebook for under twelve dollars a piece for Christmas gifts this year.  I really don't see myself using a Vera Bradley design as my everyday handbag - I tend to like plain rather than patterned purses, but I do really enjoy the pieces I have.  They are attractive, well made, and quite useful.


----------



## mlewis78

I've only bought a few of their things and at sale prices, but I like them and get their emails (so I'm tempted often).  I like the bowler bag style, since my K2 fits in one of the inside pockets.  Haven't used it in a while, since it's a pink pattern.  I also have their regular handbag that looks like a tiny duffle.  I've used it several times, but it's really too small for my needs.

I love the symphony in hue, sittin' in a tree, and blue rhapsody patterns, but I don't own anything in them.


----------



## mlewis78

I should add that I never gave them a look until after I started seeing them on these boards!


----------



## KindleGirl

Me, me, me....I'm a fan! I have tons of her bags, purses and accessories. I live near her outlet sale that she does every April/May so I always pick up a lot of things there for great prices! I have too many to list, in all different patterns, but my favorites are her zip-around-wallet, bowler bag, hipster, zip id keychain and totes. They wash up nicely too if you happen to have to launder them.


----------



## hudsonam

KindleGirl said:


> Me, me, me....I'm a fan! I have tons of her bags, purses and accessories. I live near her outlet sale that she does every April/May so I always pick up a lot of things there for great prices! I have too many to list, in all different patterns, but my favorites are her zip-around-wallet, bowler bag, hipster, zip id keychain and totes. They wash up nicely too if you happen to have to launder them.


I'm so jealous! I'm trying to decide on a bowler - I'm between Symphony and Blue Rhapsody... I think.


----------



## hsuthard

I love it, too! I think my fave pattern is Elephants in Pink. I have a Miller Bag, cosmetic cases, a wristlet, and a book cover. My newest favorite is Symphony in Hue; I especially love it in the Frill collection. I've been using the LOL Pencil Pouch to hold my bare Kindle even  I've got a ton of stationery items from Vera; I think that's the best way to use and enjoy all the prints. 

Oh and I use the reusable totes all the time - they stay in my car for shopping and groceries. 

My daughter uses the Night Owl messenger bag and Frankly Scarlet backpack for school. She loves the stuff as much as I do.


----------



## Hoosiermama

I never considered myself a fan...until I saw the mini-laptop case on here, and had to get one for my K2. I LOVE LOVE LOVE that case for my K2, and because I like that so much, I'll probably look at other Vera stuff, too.


----------



## KindleGirl

hudsonam said:


> I'm so jealous! I'm trying to decide on a bowler - I'm between Symphony and Blue Rhapsody... I think.


You will love the bowler! You can fit LOTS of stuff in it...including the K2 with a cover. It fits nicely into a separately zipped compartment, which helps protect it from the rest of the stuff in the purse. Good luck picking a pattern...I always agonize over that for a long time when I go into their store!!


----------



## hudsonam

KindleGirl said:


> You will love the bowler! You can fit LOTS of stuff in it...including the K2 with a cover. It fits nicely into a separately zipped compartment, which helps protect it from the rest of the stuff in the purse. Good luck picking a pattern...I always agonize over that for a long time when I go into their store!!


Have you seen the summer colors coming out?! I think I have to wait for one of those, now that I've seen them. 
http://caracita.blogspot.com/2009/10/vera-bradley-summer-2010-preview.html


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

Count me in!!! I LOVE VB!!!!


----------



## KindleGirl

hudsonam said:


> Have you seen the summer colors coming out?! I think I have to wait for one of those, now that I've seen them.
> http://caracita.blogspot.com/2009/10/vera-bradley-summer-2010-preview.html


Thanks for sharing that...I hadn't seen the new summer patterns yet! Looks like there is some more VB in my future!! I really like all of the patterns except the purple one (and I am a purple person, but not paisley so much). I really like the black/white pattern...but the others are pretty too. Probably means I'll be in the store for an hour trying to decide which pattern to get! Wonder when they come out? I have a $25 coupon to use before the end of March and I think they come out in the spring, even though they are "summer" colors.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Check out the Accessories board--there are a lot of Vera Bradley threads there, specifically tailored to how Kindles and other stuff fit in them!

Betsy


----------



## hudsonam

KindleGirl said:


> Thanks for sharing that...I hadn't seen the new summer patterns yet! Looks like there is some more VB in my future!! I really like all of the patterns except the purple one (and I am a purple person, but not paisley so much). I really like the black/white pattern...but the others are pretty too. Probably means I'll be in the store for an hour trying to decide which pattern to get! Wonder when they come out? I have a $25 coupon to use before the end of March and I think they come out in the spring, even though they are "summer" colors.


I read March 18th.


----------



## KindleGirl

hudsonam said:


> I read March 18th.


Awesome.....running off to check when my coupon expires. With my luck, probably March 17th!


----------



## mlewis78

I like some of the spring 2010 colors and didn't realize that their site had a preview of new summer choices.  I see they are still very much into pink prints.  I like the purple one.


----------



## Bren S.

I really like Vera Bradley, and I have a couple of her bowlers.

My favorite is Pink Elephants.


----------



## drenee

You all have to stop this.  I'm okay until I see all that pink.  
deb


----------



## sjc

About a year ago, I started Vera Bradley thread on these boards about my "bowler" bag purchase and how it is SO KINDLE FRIENDLY...with a separate compartment just for the Kindle...(large bowler; I have it in windsor navy and cafe latte)
Needless to say: We had a Vera epidemic on these boards. We enablers bought en masse!! It was pandemonium...lol. 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1943.msg61032.html#msg61032


----------



## hudsonam

sjc said:


> About a year ago, I started Vera Bradley thread on these boards about my "bowler" bag purchase and how it is SO KINDLE FRIENDLY...with a separate compartment just for the Kindle...(large bowler; I have it in windsor navy and cafe latte)
> Needless to say: We had a Vera epidemic on these boards. We enablers bought en masse!! It was pandemonium...lol.
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1943.msg61032.html#msg61032


I got my Bowler and I LOVE it!!! So much more than I even expected.


----------



## Reyn

I just bought my first one yesterday. I bought the Comin' up Roses purse and wallet in the sitting in a tree pattern. I couldn't find the wallet on Vera's site.


----------



## Guest

WOW Reyn  ITS LOOK GREAT ..


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

That's adorable! The wallet to match is on the web site, along with a wristlet. I like the looks of the "Can-can" ruffled bag too...so many choices, must have them all  *sigh* !


----------



## ladyknight33

*raising my hand* I have a hipster, a let's go to lunch bag, a large tote and a super tote. The last three are in Caffe Latte'. I picked up the super tote on ebay for $38 pluys shipping. It is a regular $85 item. I purchased my hipster last march after seeing a post here on KB...such enablers 

> Vera Bradley Caffe Latte


----------



## hsuthard

The new frill items are just adorable! I was in the store yesterday and saw the bag Reyn got -- it is so cute! The Cha-cha bag is really fun, too. I'm saving my pennies for the sun 'n' sand tote and flip flops.










And it looked to me like a K2 not in a case would fit nicely in this:


----------



## sjc

Congrats on your purchases!!  (I knew you would like the Bowler)
The coming up roses is adorable.  

WARNING:  Vera can become addicting.  I've dubbed her Vera Bradley Gladly (as in she gladly takes my money...lol.)
I fell in love with the Blue Rhapsody:  Bought the travel set; Large Duffel, Small Duffel, Villager, Bucket Tote.  (Villager holds a ton of stuff)


----------



## cheerio

I am a fan


----------



## summerteeth

I just got my very first Vera Bradley bag last night (thanks to Kindleboards!).

It is the mini laptop in Sittin' in a Tree -- I LOVE it.


----------



## Margaret

I am happy that you like it.  That bag seems custom made to hold a Kindle and its accessories.  Enjoy!


----------



## hsuthard

I got an email this morning -- Three days only -- Three bags are $25 each in all but the newest patterns:










Fantastic deal! The Betsy is a very nice bag with a zipper top, I may have to add that one to my collection!


----------



## Reyn

Holly, you are such an enabler.   I am now ordering an on the go and wallet in puccini.


----------



## hsuthard

Reyn said:


> Holly, you are such an enabler.  I am now ordering an on the go and wallet in puccini.


Just giving back for all that I've GOTTEN as a result of these boards!


----------



## Reyn

Hey I understand.  I really am glad you posted that.  I was wanting that bag but couldn't justify it since I just bought the other one but since it was only $25 I snapped it up!!


----------



## OwlEyez

Ohhhh a sale - must go look. . . . . 

On The Go is a good "kindle" size  - what color   Can't decide!


----------



## hsuthard

I'm getting dangerously close to ordering. I love Frankly Scarlet as a pattern choice . . .


----------



## ayuryogini

mlewis78 said:


> I should add that I never gave them a look until after I started seeing them on these boards!


So true; I actually _disliked_ Vera Bradley stuff before coming to these boards; now I'm checking out the website almost daily, and have gone to the store (I have a Vera Bradley store within 10miles of me) frequently;

As far as designs, my favorites right now are Symphony in Hue, Poppy Fields and Garden of Hope;

I recently had a Symphony in Hue mini laptop bag that I loved the design of, but I returned it because I realized I would never use it; a lot of people love it though for their Kindles;

So SJC, you're the culprit who started the thread about the Bowler being perfect for carrying the Kindle, I'm fairly new to the boards, and after doing a search for Vera Bradley, found that thread; NOW I'm going to check that out next, I almost feel as if I MUST have it; if I do get it, it will be in Symphony in Hue

They have a Patchwork Coin purse on sale for $8 that works well for my Canon camera, and I can carry an extra battery or memory card in the small outer pocket.

Another Kindleboards enabler recommended the Tall Zip Tote, which is also on sale; their sales are amazing, aren't they? And their new "Palm Beach Gardens" print...(SIGH)
Just noticed the link for the summer prints; Now I really am in trouble....

Reyn, Your new handbag is adorable, I love it.


----------



## drenee

My mom got me the Tall Zip Tote for Christmas.  My first VB.  I tell her at least once a week how much I love this bag.  

I'm going to have to look at the Coin purse.  That might be great for my Nano and earphones.
deb


----------



## Dana

So many love the bowler for their Kindles... there are three retiring colors priced at only $36 through Sunday. This beats eBay prices in most cases.......... 

EVERYTHING, not just the bowlers, in Puccini, Mediterranean Blue, and Raspberry Fizz is on sale, for an EXTRA 25% off, through the 7th.

I bought several pieces of Puccini and it shipped VERY quickly. So I'm on a Vera Watch...........

> Vera Bradley puccini
> Vera Bradley Mediterranean Blue
> Vera Bradley Raspberry Fizz


----------



## KindleGirl

drenee said:


> My mom got me the Tall Zip Tote for Christmas. My first VB. I tell her at least once a week how much I love this bag.
> 
> I'm going to have to look at the Coin purse. That might be great for my Nano and earphones.
> deb


The tech case is great for mp3 players and earphones. It has a pocket for the earphones that will keep them from scratching the ipod or mp3 player. I have several of these and love them!


----------



## drenee

Thank you, KG.  Off to the VB site.
deb


----------



## Dana

Today is the last day for an EXTRA 25% taken off Puccini, Mediterranean Blue, and Raspberry Fizz items... discount taken at the register.

For an extra $10 off a $75.00 order, use promotion code 10off75. This expires today as well. If you have used this coupon before, you can use it again.  _(interesting how I know this.... scrapes toe on carpet whistling softly)_


----------



## drenee

There's a shop not too far from me that sells VB.  When I'm able to go out in public again, that's one of the first places I'm going.  I want one of the tech cases, but I want to see it in person.
deb


----------



## Dana

Deb, yeah, I went ahead a got a couple of those too....  at that price.  I don't see much clearance VB around where I live.  The extra $10 off coupon paid for shipping. 

I placed an order for a Puccini bowler a few days ago and a few matching small items... got my order Friday.  I loved the bowler because it has such an excellent pocket for the Kindle, pockets, and plenty of room for the smaller purses I usually carry... that I wanted another in the blue pattern.  Got tech cases to match both patterns.


----------



## drenee

Do you think the tech case could fit a classic iPod?
deb


----------



## Dana

drenee said:


> Do you think the tech case could fit a classic iPod?
> deb


I'm counting on it... Since the tech case is 5" x 3 ¼" x ½" I believe it will....


----------



## drenee

Great.  I have a classic and a Nano.  I think I'm going to do like you and get two.  That way I won't have to switch out the players all the time.
deb


----------



## corkyb

I used to keep my iphone in a tech case. Love it.  But I think they changed the tech case.  Mine has no pockets.  Just a zipper and a wristlet band.
I have two actually, but not quite sure where they are.  I have tons of Vera.  I buy and don't use, although I did use the bowlers quite a bit.  I have two or three.
One blue, one scarlet's something or other, and coming up daisies or something like that.  I always want the newer stuff but tend to buy the retiring stuff due to the price point.  Some of their newer patterns are stunning.  I want a mini laptop.
Paula ny


----------



## drenee

They have one called a wristlet that doesn't have any pockets, and then they have the tech case, which does have interior pockets.  
I wish they would show the interiors of the items on the VB website.  I would order more if they would just give more views.  
I love the new Sitting in a Tree, or something like that, pattern.
deb


----------



## KindleGirl

Deb...I don't know how the size of a classic compares to the iTouch, but I use one of mine for the iTouch and it works perfectly. 

I can take a picture of the inside of mine for you, if you'd like to see one. I'm not good at posting them on here, but if you PM me with your email I can email you a picture tomorrow.


----------



## Dana

Deb,

Yes, I also fell in love with two of the totes/purses in the Sittin' in a Tree pattern....  I may full price for one of those as summer gets closer.  

These are my first Vera purchases....  I think I have begun wearing more solids, so the VB line is more attractive to me than it used to be.  Plus all the enabling here helped me develop a taste for Vera.

I now have bowlers in Pink Toile (bought cheap from eBay), Mediterranean Blue, and Puccini...  something to go with most of the colors I love.  (And if it doesn't go, I can easily slip my black purse out the bowler and just take that places with me.... LOL)

The sleek wallets are also very nice...  My cell phone will just fit in one of the little pockets and it holds cards and money.  Great little purse to wear at conventions and craft fairs and such....


----------



## drenee

I really like the Cha Cha handbag in Sitting in a Tree.
I want to see the inside of it though and see if there are any pockets.
deb


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

I saw it in person yesterday. It has at least 2 open pockets inside. It's SO cute!!


----------



## drenee

Thank you, mrskb.  I am definitely buying myself something when I'm through with my treatments, and I'm thinking a VB bag may be just what I need.  
deb


----------



## sjc

> So SJC, you're the culprit who started the thread about the Bowler being perfect for carrying the Kindle, I'm fairly new to the boards, and after doing a search for Vera Bradley, found that thread; NOW I'm going to check that out next, I almost feel as if I MUST have it; if I do get it, it will be in Symphony in Hue


Who, me?


----------



## mlewis78

Just saw on facebook that Vera's cupcakes pink and green go on sale 25% off starting today. The website has that on their home page, but the prices aren't set up on the items yet. While there are other colors I'd like to have, this will be a temptation for me. Full priced items (bowler, etc.) are too expensive for me now.

http://www.verabradley.com/


----------



## mlewis78

Vera Bradley should become a sponsor of Kindleboards.  We've sold a number of Vera bags through the enabling going on here.


----------



## hudsonam

mlewis78 said:


> Just saw on facebook that Vera's cupcakes pink and green go on sale 25% off starting today. The website has that on their home page, but the prices aren't set up on the items yet. While there are other colors I'd like to have, this will be a temptation for me. Full priced items (bowler, etc.) are too expensive for me now.
> 
> http://www.verabradley.com/


I was just coming here to post this.  I am very tempted, but I don't know what I want!


----------



## Dana

Luckily for me and my bank account, the cupcake pattern doesn't really appeal to me...    Still waiting for my Mediterranean Blue to arrive.


----------



## mlewis78

Hard for me to decide whether to order a cupcakes bowler and small duffel or just wait and buy a pattern I really LOVE.  I like but don't love the cupcakes.


----------



## Margaret

Patterns on Vera Bradley seem to be put on sale on a fairly regular basis. So, if you are not in love with cupcakes pattern, why not wait until something you like better goes on sale?  I know that I have bought things that I didn't love because of a sale price and I never got much use from them.  If you are dying to buy something, you could always get some books for your Kindle.


----------



## mlewis78

I'm not really in the mood to buy anything, but I've wanted another bowler for a while.  I have one in pinwheel pink since it was on sale but haven't used it in the winter, since it says "hot weather" to me.  That's why I'm conflicted, I can't buy things regularly now that I'm underemployed -- temping part time but still collecting unemployment for the days that I don't get work.


----------



## mlewis78

Does anyone here know how long most of the Vera colors are available until they go on sale (before they retire them)?  Do they keep some of them at regular price for longer than a year?


----------



## mlewis78

Last night I looked at the Vera Bradley fan page in facebook.  There was one discussion where fans listed their collections.  I was amazed at how much people buy in one brand of bags!  I saw something like this on another website with Coach bags.  One woman had bought several Coach bags in a period of 3 months, after she received one for Christmas.


----------



## Margaret

I know there are people who have collections of handbags Vera Bradley, Coach, Dooney& Bourke, etc.  That has never really been my thing.  I usually buy a bag for a particular reason.  I did buy a minilaptop bag to use as a travel bag for my Kindle and I have a tall zippered tote to use when I have to take my laptop somewhere.  I am also not one who switches my handbag to match my outfit.  I usually have one bag for summer and another for winter and I rarely switch out of those, unless I am going someplace very special.  Maybe I'm lazy!  I like looking at nice bags, but for the most part I am not too tempted to buy them. So I am not a handbag collector.


----------



## hudsonam

I'm like an embarassment to Vera Bradley hard-core fans, because all my stuff is a mix of patterns.   Capri Blue large duffel and garment bag (great sale), New Hope small duffel, Riviera Blue tote and sunglass case, Cambridge backsack and new Blue Rhapsody Bowler. I can't afford to buy a bunch of one pattern. I get them on sale or on ebay.


----------



## KindleGirl

mlewis78 said:


> Does anyone here know how long most of the Vera colors are available until they go on sale (before they retire them)? Do they keep some of them at regular price for longer than a year?


I think it all depends on how popular a pattern is. If it is selling really well it will stay in the regular line for quite a while at regular price. I think favorites stay around for a while but others are here and gone rather quickly.


----------



## corkyb

Java Blue has been at regular price for at least three years now.
Paula ny


----------



## mlewis78

I think I will forego the cupcakes and wait to order my favorite(s).  I hate to pay full retail!  The cupcakes discount is not as big as some of the others that are on sale. 

Next I will have to choose between Sittin' in a Tree, Blue Rhapsody and Symphony in Hue.

When I first saw the cupcakes last year online, I thought I liked them, but I saw some in Barnes & Noble and was disappointed.  Then I decided I didn't like any of them, until Blue Rhapsody came along for the Fall '08.


----------



## Dana

Anne Marie, I've never paid full price yet either...  well, except for one pencil case.  

mlewis78, those are all my faves too....  especially Blue Rhapsody and Symphony in Hue.  A woman at church uses the Symphony in Hue backpack as her diaper bag and it is GORGEOUS!  Many people told her how pretty it is and her baby loves playing with it too.  

But I've really been enjoying my Puccini and a woman had me show her everything about my bowler last night at church....  and about my Kindle when I showed her how well it fit in there too.


----------



## KindleGirl

Have you looked at the new summer colors coming out later this month??  They will tempt you even more, at least they did for me. I love the summer patterns coming out.


----------



## Dana

This is what I'm pining for...


----------



## mlewis78

I like the summer violet pattern.


----------



## sjc

I've never paid full price for any of my Vera items.  Come to think of it; I never pay full price for anything.  I'm always searching for a bargain.


----------



## Addie

Dana said:


> This is what I'm pining for...


Oh, now that is darling. I have never owned a Vera Bradley bag, but I'm lusting after this one.  I should have never clicked on this thread!


----------



## Margaret

Dana said:


> This is what I'm pining for...


What is the pattern name for that one? It is very cute.


----------



## Dana

Margaret said:


> What is the pattern name for that one? It is very cute.


It's the Sittin' in A Tree Pail Tote... I also like the other totes in this series:










and










The metallic is very nice without being gaudy IMO........


----------



## ayuryogini

hudsonam said:


> I'm like an embarassment to Vera Bradley hard-core fans, because all my stuff is a mix of patterns.


I'm like you; I like to get different items in my favorite patterns, but I am REALLY NEW to Vera Bradley; ever since I've been on EnableKindleBoards.
I just learned a really great lesson for me, though, and luckily inexpensive; 
I wanted the Tall Zip Tote that so many have been writing about, and they were all on sale, so I bought the least expensive one, because I really didn't LOVE any of the sale patterns. But I just wasn't happy with it.
So I went to e-bay and got one in Hope Gardens that I absolutely LOVE. I realized that's one of the things I really like about Vera Bradley, looking at a design I really like makes me feel good, and I couldn't feel that way with the original sale one I bought;

LESSON LEARNED!! Even if I have to pay a little more (still got a great deal on ebay) it's worth it to get something I really like.
And now, I have the perfect gift for someone who I know will really like it!

BTW, does anyone know when the new Summer designs are coming out; I'm really impatient to buy a Bowler in one of them.


----------



## hsuthard

I read somewhere (probably on here) they'll be out at the end of March. 

That last Sitting in a Tree Sun N Sand tote has my name all over it. 

And I've got a couple of saved searches on eBay looking for various Pink Elephant items for me as well. I love EnableBoards


----------



## sjc

Enable is my middle name.


----------



## Meemo

sjc said:


> I've never paid full price for any of my Vera items. Come to think of it; I never pay full price for anything. I'm always searching for a bargain.


I'm the same way - I have to need something really badly to pay full price for it, and it needs to be at least 50% off before I'm interested. Most of the Vera bags I have were on sale online - I picked up a couple here. And I was never a purse collector before - I was a one-bag-for-summer, one-bag-for-winter kinda gal. Love the light weight of the Vera bags, though.


----------



## sjc

> I was a one-bag-for-summer, one-bag-for-winter kinda gal.


I was too...UNTIL I got my Kindle. Then, I started searching for Kindle-friendly bags because I am NEVER without my Kindle.


----------



## ayuryogini

I noticed that QVC.com carries some Vera Bradley and they have a couple of the items (e.g., Weekender w/Large Cosmetic Case) in the new Summer designs available on Waitlist.
They also have the mini laptop available in limited patterns.


----------



## mlewis78

I decided to go with what I love and ordered the bowler and large cosmetic in Blue Rhapsody.  It shipped today.  I think they ship from Indiana, right?  Got the free ground shipping that they currently have on orders of $75 or more (until March 17).


----------



## ayuryogini

It's in the air; on my way to Whole Foods tonight to do my weekly shopping, I stopped at the Vera Bradley store and bought the Bowler and a small Cosmetic Case in Symphony in Hue. I love it!!!
(also ordered the weekender w/large cosmetic case in the new Make Me Blush from QVC)
Oh my, what have I started by reading this thread?

> Vera Bradley weekender bags
> Vera Bradley bowler bags
> Vera Bradley cosmetic case


----------



## mlewis78

ayuryogini said:


> It's in the air; on my way to Whole Foods tonight to do my weekly shopping, I stopped at the Vera Bradley store and bought the Bowler and a small Cosmetic Case in Symphony in Hue. I love it!!!
> (also ordered the weekender w/large cosmetic case in the new Make Me Blush from QVC)
> Oh my, what have I started by reading this thread?


Nice that you have a Vera Bradley store near you. I have Whole Foods, but no Vera Bradley. There are two stores on W. 57th St. that stock some Vera Bradley bags.

Symphony in Hue is one of my favorites.


----------



## mlewis78

Uh-oh.  You brought up the QVC site for Vera.  Hadn't looked there before but I am now.  However, I have something coming from VB this week.


----------



## drenee

Does anyone have a mini hipster?
http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/VeraBradley/10334018?rgn=0,0,1372,1800&scl=2.769230769230769
This one is on sell for $18. That's a great price.
deb

Well, that particular color is unavailable. I don't know how I missed that. 
The other colors are $30 to $45.


----------



## KindleGirl

mlewis78 said:


> I decided to go with what I love and ordered the bowler and large cosmetic in Blue Rhapsody. It shipped today. I think they ship from Indiana, right? Got the free ground shipping that they currently have on orders of $75 or more (until March 17).


Yep, they ship from Fort Wayne, IN. You will love your bowler!!
I believe that the new summer patterns come out March 18.


----------



## Meemo

drenee said:
 

> Does anyone have a mini hipster?
> http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/VeraBradley/10334018?rgn=0,0,1372,1800&scl=2.769230769230769
> This one is on sell for $18. That's a great price.
> deb
> 
> Well, that particular color is unavailable. I don't know how I missed that.
> The other colors are $30 to $45.


I have one - got one of the discontinued colors for $15 (plus shipping) last fall. Thought I was mainly going to use it for our trip to Disney World, but found that I used it more often, for places where I didn't want a big purse, like football games, craft shows, etc. Times I want to take minimal "stuff" with me.


----------



## drenee

Meemo, that's what I was wondering, if you found a lot of uses for it.  
deb


----------



## ayuryogini

Does anyone have a Stephanie? I did a Kboards search, and a quick scan of this thread, but don't see the VB Stephanie mentioned anywhere.
If anyone has one, or knows of a thread where they're discussed, I'd love to know. 
I am loving my new Bowler (and I'm all for taking personal responsibility for buying it, but deep inside, I blame y'all ), but I'm also curious about the Stephanie.
Thanks!


----------



## sjc

Bowler Bag UPDATE:
If you don't like the rolled handles...others on these boards have flattened them to make regular handles.
You unstitch just a bit...remove the stuffing; iron flat, restitch.

Congrats on all your purchases.

Stephanie talk/reviews: 
http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.A93728.desc.Vera-Bradley-Signature-Cotton-Stephanie-Double-Handle-Bag#BVRRWidgetID


----------



## ayuryogini

sjc: 
thanks for the link to the qvc reviews; the video is really helpful; 
I was mostly wondering about Kindleboard reviews as well, since they're so Kindle specific; 
I actually thought you might have one, it was your posts that convinced me "I MUST HAVE NOW" a VB Bowler!


----------



## sjc

I must admit...I love my Bowlers...Cafe Latte and Windsor Navy. 
Here is another nice gizmo...for storing all those bags. It' just a strip of velcro loops...works great.
http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?order_num=-1&SKU=15846470


----------



## mlewis78

Does anyone have the pleated tote? I wouldn't have noticed it, but the QVC video makes it look bigger than I'd thought. I think they exaggerated the dimensions by 1 inch, but it does look like a useful bag.

http://www.verabradley.com/product/Pleated-Tote/154943/defaultColor/Pirouette/p/154943.uts


----------



## hudsonam

mlewis78 said:


> Does anyone have the pleated tote? I wouldn't have noticed it, but the QVC video makes it look bigger than I'd thought. I think they exaggerated the dimensions by 1 inch, but it does look like a useful bag.
> 
> http://www.verabradley.com/product/Pleated-Tote/154943/defaultColor/Pirouette/p/154943.uts


I don't have it, but checked it out in person and it IS a pretty big bag. Looks very functional though.


----------



## mlewis78

mlewis78 said:


> Does anyone have the pleated tote? I wouldn't have noticed it, but the QVC video makes it look bigger than I'd thought. I think they exaggerated the dimensions by 1 inch, but it does look like a useful bag.
> 
> http://www.verabradley.com/product/Pleated-Tote/154943/defaultColor/Pirouette/p/154943.uts


I take it back that they exaggerated the size by an inch. I was looking at it during late wee hours Sunday, and I was wrong about that. I do like this bag.


----------



## mlewis78

I was so frustrated at having to spend so much time testing at a personnel agency for temp work on Monday, that I decided after getting back to my neighborhood to stop in Lee's Art Store.  They carry Vera bags in a very small part of the store.

Now I am so glad that I am getting the bowler in Blue Rhapsody.  The small bags are VERY small.  Couldn't believe how small the $32 wristlet is (and the other one).  The mini-hipster is way too small for my needs, but I like the hipster.

I wasn't as impressed with the spring 2010 colors in the store as when I saw them online.  I also saw the Sittin' in a Tree in the window of another store that looked wonderful.  I guess the marketing in the display makes a big difference in the impression.  I thought I was going to need one of those Sittin' ones, but I think I've changed my mind.  But then I could change my mind after the weather is warmer.

Another thing I was bummed out about, besides those ultra-long tests (and that my driver's license wasn't enough to prove to them I can work in the USA; that my photocopy of my SS Card and Birth Cert. are no good -- they have to be originals because of so much fraud -- are these people paranoid?) was the rainy weather.  This was the 4th day in a row of yucky rain and wind.  Not as bad as it was on Saturday, but really depressing.


----------



## Margaret

mlewis78 said:


> Another thing I was bummed out about, besides those ultra-long tests (and that my driver's license wasn't enough to prove to them I can work in the USA; that my photocopy of my SS Card and Birth Cert. are no good -- they have to be originals because of so much fraud -- are these people paranoid?) was the rainy weather. This was the 4th day in a row of yucky rain and wind. Not as bad as it was on Saturday, but really depressing.


 Smile!  Sunshine is heading your way today!


----------



## hudsonam

mlewis78 said:


> I was so frustrated at having to spend so much time testing at a personnel agency for temp work on Monday, that I decided after getting back to my neighborhood to stop in Lee's Art Store. They carry Vera bags in a very small part of the store.
> 
> Now I am so glad that I am getting the bowler in Blue Rhapsody. The small bags are VERY small. Couldn't believe how small the $32 wristlet is (and the other one). The mini-hipster is way too small for my needs, but I like the hipster.
> 
> I wasn't as impressed with the spring 2010 colors in the store as when I saw them online. I also saw the Sittin' in a Tree in the window of another store that looked wonderful. I guess the marketing in the display makes a big difference in the impression. I thought I was going to need one of those Sittin' ones, but I think I've changed my mind. But then I could change my mind after the weather is warmer.
> 
> Another thing I was bummed out about, besides those ultra-long tests (and that my driver's license wasn't enough to prove to them I can work in the USA; that my photocopy of my SS Card and Birth Cert. are no good -- they have to be originals because of so much fraud -- are these people paranoid?) was the rainy weather. This was the 4th day in a row of yucky rain and wind. Not as bad as it was on Saturday, but really depressing.


You will love the BR Bowler! That's what I have.


----------



## mlewis78

We have sunshine today!  60 degrees.  Whew.


----------



## ayuryogini

mlewis78 said:


> I was so frustrated at having to spend so much time testing at a personnel agency for temp work on Monday, that I decided after getting back to my neighborhood to stop in Lee's Art Store. They carry Vera bags in a very small part of the store.
> Now I am so glad that I am getting the bowler in Blue Rhapsody. ...
> Another thing I was bummed out about, besides those ultra-long tests (and that my driver's license wasn't enough to prove to them I can work in the USA; that my photocopy of my SS Card and Birth Cert. are no good -- they have to be originals because of so much fraud -- are these people paranoid?) was the rainy weather. This was the 4th day in a row of yucky rain and wind. Not as bad as it was on Saturday, but really depressing.


It sounds like your Bowler will be very well deserved. I love the one I just got in "Symphony in Hue"; a lot of pockets for organization, and they just open up so nicely; you can see and reach everything really easily.


----------



## Dana

and they hold so much....  I was surprised when a large workbook from one of my classes fit in it.  The book is larger than a spiral bound notebook.  Right now I can place the small purse I normally carry, a thermal mug, and my workbook in the main compartment.  Kindle in the large zippered inside compartment.  Kindle light, pens and pencils and other odds and ends in other pockets and I still have places for more things.  I LOVE the front pockets for my cell phone and car keys...  apparently the magnets don't mess with electronics.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

mlewis78 said:


> Another thing I was bummed out about, besides those ultra-long tests (and that my driver's license wasn't enough to prove to them I can work in the USA; that my photocopy of my SS Card and Birth Cert. are no good -- they have to be originals because of so much fraud -- are these people paranoid?) was the rainy weather. This was the 4th day in a row of yucky rain and wind. Not as bad as it was on Saturday, but really depressing.


I feel your pain. When I wanted to teach quilting for the city of Alexandria's rec department, I had to provide them with more credentials than I did when applying for my clearance with DoD. It's truly amazing.

Betsy


----------



## sjc

Congraats on the lg Bowlers:  Hue and Rhapsody
Enjoy.  The pockets are great and the separate section is custom fit for Kindle


----------



## Susan in VA

Can someone help me identify a VB bag?

Now that I've started looking at VB bags, I'm seeing them everywhere  ....  and I saw one today that I really liked, but the woman who had it didn't know the name of it (it was a gift) and I can't figure out which one it was from their site.  She said it's not more than a couple of months old, so it's not some long-discontinued design.

It looked somewhat like the On The Go bag, but quite a bit larger.  The OTG is about 11x8, and this one was more like 18x10 or bigger.  It had a zip closing, not a snap or magnetic fastener.  It had only two outside pockets, at the ends, and none at the sides.  It had several inside pockets, at least three, possibly more, and those reached maybe halfway up the inside.  

Does this sound familiar to anyone?


----------



## mlewis78

I don't see a handbag that fits your description.  Maybe it's one of the totes.  The size of approximately 18 x 10 sounds more like a tote and some of their totes have a zippered top.  

BTW, my Blue Rhapsody bowler and large cosmetic arrived today.


----------



## mlewis78

Susan in VA said:


> Can someone help me identify a VB bag?
> 
> Now that I've started looking at VB bags, I'm seeing them everywhere  .... and I saw one today that I really liked, but the woman who had it didn't know the name of it (it was a gift) and I can't figure out which one it was from their site. She said it's not more than a couple of months old, so it's not some long-discontinued design.
> 
> It looked somewhat like the On The Go bag, but quite a bit larger. The OTG is about 11x8, and this one was more like 18x10 or bigger. It had a zip closing, not a snap or magnetic fastener. It had only two outside pockets, at the ends, and none at the sides. It had several inside pockets, at least three, possibly more, and those reached maybe halfway up the inside.
> 
> Does this sound familiar to anyone?


This is smaller than your description, but the outside pockets are at the ends. It's the pleated tote and has a top zipper.

http://www.verabradley.com/product/Category/Totes/Pleated-Tote/154943/defaultColor/Pirouette/pc/638/p/154943/sc/642/c/0.uts


----------



## Susan in VA

That's probably the one -- thanks, MLewis! I had looked at every one of the handbags, but only a few of the totes because the ones I saw all had snap closings, so I figured that_ all_ the totes did.

It's just 14" long, but with a 5" width, it may have been stretched out a bit lengthwise because of the stuff she had in it.

Now to go stalk EBay...  Thanks for your help!!


----------



## mlewis78

You're welcome.  I like that style too.  I saw a few of them in a store this week, and there is a video in the QVC website.


----------



## Susan in VA

That video confirms it  --  the inside is as I remember, and the size looks right too.  

But yikes, eighty bucks for a tote bag...  maybe I'll have to drop some birthday hints.


----------



## KindleGirl

I called our local VB store this morning to ask when the summer patterns would be available and she said TOMORROW! Woohoo...I'm off to go shopping tomorrow with a coupon they mailed me!


----------



## ayuryogini

KindleGirl said:


> I called our local VB store this morning to ask when the summer patterns would be available and she said TOMORROW! Woohoo...I'm off to go shopping tomorrow with a coupon they mailed me!


Thanks for the info; I've been waiting impatiently, and I'll have a chance to go tomorrow; YaY!!


----------



## hsuthard

The small duffel in sale colors is $30 today if anyone is interested!


----------



## sjc

SUSAN:


> But yikes, eighty bucks for a tote bag... maybe I'll have to drop some birthday hints. Grin


Treat yourself. You deserve it. I wouldn't throw hints; I'd just get it.


----------



## mlewis78

What do you have to do to get VB coupons?  I'm a mail order customer and have never received any.


----------



## hsuthard

I found the duffel sale listed on their Facebook page. And I get emails about special sale offers all the time. I get flyers and catalogs in the mail, but no real "coupons".


----------



## mlewis78

I am a fan through Facebook and Twitter.  I thought I read just a few posts back that someone used a coupon.


----------



## mlewis78

KindleGirl said:


> I called our local VB store this morning to ask when the summer patterns would be available and she said TOMORROW! Woohoo...I'm off to go shopping tomorrow with a coupon they mailed me!


This is it. KindleGirl, how did you get on a mailing list for VB coupons?


----------



## mlewis78

Pleated Tote is on sale in the almost retired colors Friday only (already up and Cupcakes colors are gone) for $35.  I'm telling myself I don't need this just because it's less than 1/2 the original price.


----------



## mlewis78

I succumbed and ordered a pleated tote in yellow bird.  It was $35 and there is a discount code for already-on-sale colors for an extra 20% off:  save20sale, making it $28 but then shipping and NY sales tax was added on (as always for sales tax).


----------



## KindleGirl

mlewis78 said:


> This is it. KindleGirl, how did you get on a mailing list for VB coupons?


I buy a lot at our local Vera Bradley store....and this is an actual VB store, not a boutique that sells VB and other stuff. I'm just on their mailing list and they send coupons periodically, like my coupon now is $25 off a $100 purchase. They offer periodic sales online so maybe the coupons are their equivalent of offering sales to people who buy in-store, not sure.


----------



## corkyb

verabradley.com has the pleated tote.  The sale code works.  They have both cupcakes in stock.  No tax in NYS.
Paula ny


----------



## hudsonam

When are the new colors going to be on their site??!!   Anxiously waiting over here.


----------



## KindleGirl

I went to the store this morning and they were scrambling to get everything out and on display. I must say though that the patterns did look a little different in person....when you see the pattern on the different style bags/totes it looks a little different because of how the fabric pattern is placed on the item. I ended up getting the Bowler bag in the 'make me blush' pattern, along with the zip around wallet. The lining fabric for the Bowler is beautiful!!

I hadn't checked their website yet, but thought they'd have it up and ready to go. Maybe they are still scrambling as well!


----------



## mlewis78

corkyb said:


> verabradley.com has the pleated tote. The sale code works. They have both cupcakes in stock. No tax in NYS.
> Paula ny


I've always had to pay NY sales tax on my Vera Bradley orders, including the one I just placed.


----------



## mlewis78

I see the cupcakes colors are back for the pleated tote on sale for $35.  They weren't available when I ordered my yellow bird pleated tote early this AM.  I probably wouldn't have selected them anyway, but it's unusual to see colors added during a one-day sale rather than disappearing as they did for the hipster earlier in the week.


----------



## Margaret

Enjoy your Yellowbird tote. It is one of my favorite patterns.



Thanks for the picture, Harvey! That is actually the bag I have - the tall zippered tote.


----------



## mlewis78

Margaret said:


> Enjoy your Yellowbird tote. It is one of my favorite patterns.


Thanks. I see Yellowbird Veras on the street now and then.


----------



## sjc

KindleGirl:  Congrats...you are going to LOVE your bowler.  Make me blush is such a pretty "springy" pattern.


----------



## Susan in VA

sjc said:


> SUSAN:Treat yourself. You deserve it. I wouldn't throw hints; I'd just get it.


Easier said than done.... currently only working part-time! 

But there's always EBay...


----------



## sjc

Susan in VA said:


> Easier said than done.... currently only working part-time!
> 
> But there's always EBay...


That is where I got most of my Vera Bradley stuff. Come to think of it; that's where I mostly get everything!!


----------



## Susan in VA

Weeeellll.... with the sale code that mlewis kindly posted, some of those other colors are looking very tempting now...  thinking of either the raspberry fizz or the caffe latte....  hmmmmm...  I'd better sleep on this.


----------



## sjc

I have the Cafe Latte: Bowler, Wallet, eyeglass case
I find that the Cafe Latte is a bit more neutral so it goes with more.  Goes with jeans, black, browns, tans, khaki, white...


----------



## Susan in VA

Quite true.

Funny thing is, I've worn neutral colors and so-called "classic styles" forever, starting when I was about 16 and wanted to look older, and now at


Spoiler



49


 I'm finally sort of catching up with the fun stuff. So a raspberry tote does appeal.....


----------



## mlewis78

This is the yellowbird pleated tote. Harvey posted another tote up higher in this page.

http://www.verabradley.com/product/Color/Yellow-Bird/Pleated-Tote/154943/defaultColor/Yellow%20Bird/pc/639/p/154943/pageSize/15/sc/664/c/0/currentIndex/15.uts


----------



## KindleGirl

sjc said:


> KindleGirl: Congrats...you are going to LOVE your bowler. Make me blush is such a pretty "springy" pattern.


Thanks...I have several bowlers and I do love them. I switched to a regular purse over the winter because I needed a change and then decided to switch back to my purple punch bowler the other week....forgot how much I love the bowlers!



Susan in VA said:


> Weeeellll.... with the sale code that mlewis kindly posted, some of those other colors are looking very tempting now... thinking of either the raspberry fizz or the caffe latte.... hmmmmm... I'd better sleep on this.


Raspberry fizz is a very fun, cheerful pattern! I have a couple of items in that pattern and I love it!! Perfect for spring/summer. Enjoy whichever one you choose!


----------



## OwlEyez

Just got my VB order this morning!  Yippee!  I'm impressed with the packaging, VB presentation box with tissue.  Perfect for sending a gift.  I ordered directly from verabradley.com

Hipster in Blue Rhapsody - had to find something with purple.  Not totally flat like I thought it would be.  Once some stuff is in it, I like the size better.  Picked up the matching lanyard for my work id.

Mini Hipster in Mod Floral Blue - perfect for festivals/school events/fairs/park - and my k2 (sans cover) fits if I don't zip under the flap, velcro still holds the flap down.  Didn't think it would fit - that's a nice surprise.

Cheri
OwlEyez (0,0)

Satisfied my need for a fix. at least for now.  must stay away from this thread.  too easily tempted.


----------



## MLPMom

I just got my first Vera today and love it!

Regular $68 on sale for $42.00. I guess all of the small stores that carry Vera are no longer going to be selling them because she only wants her stuff sold in malls or boutique stores, not little shops, which also might mean no more Vera Bradley in my area. Too bad really but at least right now there are some killer sales going on while we do have them in our area.


----------



## corkyb

I think I just cleaned out the VB site.  A pink cupcakes jewelry box, a cafe latte bowler, a white mediterranean tall zip tote for about $30 which will be nice for summer, pink cupcakes mini laptop bag for $29, which I consider a steal, and the cafe latte ditty bag.  ANd you were right Mlewis, I paid tax in NYS.  It must be Browns on Fifth that I didn't pay tax on.  This is the first I ordered from the VB site.  Browns on Fifth is a good place to order, often cheaper than VB.  I should have checked them, but didn't because i used the 20% off sale.  I have to stop buying now.  I have been going crazy.  well I am thinking about another cast iron teapot.
Paula ny


----------



## Susan in VA

OK, I caved.  

Between the sale price and the discount code, I couldn't resist...  or didn't want to, anyway!  A girl can only be frugal for so long, and it was time to treat myself.   

A very good thing that there are only a few of their colors that I like, though.


----------



## corkyb

So what did you get?


----------



## Susan in VA

I splurged.

BOTH pleated totes, the raspberry and the caffe latte, at $ 28 apiece. I figure one's summery and the other's wintery, so it's justifiable...

And an Amy bag in caffe latte, and a wristlet in raspberry (the Amy doesn't come in raspberry, apparently), also both on sale for about $ 15 after the coupon. I want to be able to grab the small one with any valuables and keep it with me even if I leave the tote with books or knitting or whatever unattended for a moment.

And a Katie bag in peacock for DD, at $ 8 after the discount, which she may not get until next summer.... not sure if she's interested in carrying a purse yet, but it seemed like a cute one for a kiddo.

A hundred bucks for _bags_.   I'm blaming mlewis and that coupon code. 

But I haven't spent money on "frills" in ages. And if I see them and have buyer's remorse, I know I can sell them here or on Ebay.


----------



## corkyb

I looked at the pleated totes in the store the other day.  They are very nice, but the drop on the strap is a little bit short for me.  i loved the side pockets especially.  
Paula


----------



## mlewis78

MLPMom said:


> I just got my first Vera today and love it!
> 
> Regular $68 on sale for $42.00. I guess all of the small stores that carry Vera are no longer going to be selling them because she only wants her stuff sold in malls or boutique stores, not little shops, which also might mean no more Vera Bradley in my area. Too bad really but at least right now there are some killer sales going on while we do have them in our area.


Really? They sell them in a few fancy drug stores and an art supply store in Manhattan, and there are no VB stores here. I haven't heard that they won't continue to sell VB.

Which bag did you buy?


----------



## MLPMom

mlewis78 said:


> Really? They sell them in a few fancy drug stores and an art supply store in Manhattan, and there are no VB stores here. I haven't heard that they won't continue to sell VB.
> 
> Which bag did you buy?


That is what the owner of the store told us anyways, she was pretty bitter about it, mostly because she has a whole way dedicated to Vera and has been selling it for over a year now, maybe longer.

She said something about her store wasn't upscale enough, but that might have been her words not the distributors.

I ended up getting the mailbag in carnaby. I needed a big bag to carry my Kindle and some other things while I take a trip next month, I thought this one would help hold all of my things I wouldn't want to get lost in case my bags go missing on a flight. Probably a little too big for everyday use but I am sure I will think of other excuses to use it besides travel.


----------



## mlewis78

I didn't realize until Susan in VA posted that the coupon code is still good.  Just ordered pink elephants Betsey bag.  I had other thing in the cart with it but visualized having way too much stuff in my apartment and deleted everything except for this bag.  UPS will be coming twice next week with VB bags.

The Vera facebook fan page has discussions where it seems that most of them are of people selling their stuff.  One lady said that her husband told her "you have to use those bags or sell them."  She's been a collector and has all these unused VB bags with tags.  She put as a headline to the thread something along the lines of "Today's Special Value".  So I thought it was another special value on the VB website and was disappointed.

I never realized that VB was this popular.  I used to only notice them on the NJ train to the beach.  During the summer there is usually someone carrying a VB duffel.


----------



## ayuryogini

Susan in VA said:


> I splurged.
> *BOTH* pleated totes, the raspberry and the caffe latte...
> *And* an Amy bag in caffe latte, *and* a wristlet in raspberry ...
> *And* a Katie bag in peacock ...
> A hundred bucks for _bags_.   I'm blaming mlewis and that coupon code.
> But I haven't spent money on "frills" in ages. And if I see them and have buyer's remorse, I know I can sell them here or on Ebay.


WOW!! Susan, that's amazing! You _really_ got a lot for $100. Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

MLPMom said:


> That is what the owner of the store told us anyways, she was pretty bitter about it, mostly because she has a whole way dedicated to Vera and has been selling it for over a year now, maybe longer.
> 
> She said something about her store wasn't upscale enough, but that might have been her words not the distributors.
> 
> The Hallmark store in my town stopped selling VB awhile ago. They said they had to stock a certain amount (a lot more than they could actually sell in my small town) in order to be authorized to carry VB in their store....so they could no longer "afford" to sell it. Another Hallmark, about 35 miles from me, sells it though. I tend to go in and drool a few times each month!!!!!


----------



## hudsonam

MLPMom said:


> I just got my first Vera today and love it!
> 
> Regular $68 on sale for $42.00. I guess all of the small stores that carry Vera are no longer going to be selling them because she only wants her stuff sold in malls or boutique stores, not little shops, which also might mean no more Vera Bradley in my area. Too bad really but at least right now there are some killer sales going on while we do have them in our area.


My husband worked at an exclusive, private country club that tried to get an account to sell VB (they sold Dooney & Bourke bags, just as an example) and they were denied, and they too made it sound like they weren't "good enough" to sell their products, but I'm sure those weren't their exact words. If they don't mean to make shops feel inadequate, they don't word it very well. I guess the rep at the golf shop spoke to them a few times and was finally told they weren't interested. Weird. I guess they can afford to be super picky.


----------



## sjc

It sounds more economical than "Pretty Woman" syndrome:
The shop who carries VB must be able to sell X amount in order for it to be worth it for both parties. If VB has to spend X amount to ship and offer promos to that shop...the shop, in return, must have to do X# in sales volume in order for them _both_ to profit. If the shop can't meet the quota; it is not cost effective for either party. Location and volume has a lot to do with it. It is probably costing VB more for materials, craftsmanship, shipping, promoting, than it is worth (given the economy) to have items sitting on a shelf waiting for possible sales. Places that do bulk volume in sales can actually make it more lucrative for both parties; therefore meeting or exceeding production costs. It is all about supply and demand...and unfortunately (and I don't always agree; because it is the Mom and Pop shops that suffer most) the bottom dollar wins. People are now in a position of having to choose necessity items over luxury items; because for some, it can't be both. There isn't_ "the little extra at the end of the week" _like there used to be.


----------



## mlewis78

I'm sorry to hear that.  Bloomingdales sells a lot of bags, but I guess Bloomies isn't interested in VB, because they don't have them.


----------



## Susan in VA

ayuryogini said:


> WOW!! Susan, that's amazing! You _really_ got a lot for $100. Congratulations and enjoy!


Thank you. It did cross my mind that I could easily spend that much on the elusive "one perfect handbag", and it still wouldn't be as versatile as a couple of totes with smaller bags inside.... no buyer's remorse so far!


----------



## mlewis78

I just noticed that on my last two orders, VB added more than the 8.885% sales tax we have in NYC.  I just sent a note to their customer service.  It's not a lot extra, but I don't know how they came up with that.  I didn't look at the orders from the past.  It's bad enough that our sales tax went up to almost 9% this year from 8.25%.


----------



## mlewis78

I got a reply from VB about the excessive sales tax.  They apply sales tax to the shipping cost as well as the merchandise.  I don't know whether or not this is NY state law.  Geesh.  Imagine how much it would be if I'd ordered one-day shipping.  I think I noticed this on something else I bought online that was shipped recently (it may have been the VB I received last week).


----------



## drenee

I have never heard of sales tax on shipping?  Is that a normal practice with some retailers?
deb


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

Wow, a sales tax on shipping? Hummmm, never heard of that!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It's most likely a state rule than a shipper's or seller's rule.


----------



## drenee

Ann, that makes sense.  Thank you.
deb


----------



## mlewis78

I just looked it up online for New York.  There has been a sales tax on shipping here since 1991.  It varies state to state.  Guess I've been buying a lot of things with free shipping.  I don't think I paid sales tax on my Amazon Prime one-time payment.


----------



## hsuthard

Charging tax on shipping is common; I remember doing it in my retail days in Virginia, and it happens now in Florida for my online purchases, too. Gotta squeeze out every last cent!


----------



## Susan in VA

When I bought stuff by mail-order a few years back, the only place that ever charged tax on shipping was Victoria's Secret.  I called them about it when I noticed it, because it was so unusual, and they claimed it was their policy to do so, and perfectly legal.  Sounds as though now more places are doing that...    But not everyone even within the same state does it.  Some in VA do and others don't.  Maybe it depends on whether they declare shipping costs as separate income-and-expense entries, or simply as a pass-through amount?


----------



## mlewis78

It's too bad, because shipping and tax both add a lot to mail orders.  NY State has a high income tax, and NYC has its own separate income tax, so they're just going after us for all they can get.  Sometimes I wonder why people come into the city to shop.  

Now the state wants to add a soda tax for sugared sodas @ 12 cents per ounce.  I hope it doesn't go through.

But I digress.  Back to Vera Bradley . . . my yellowbird pleated tote shipped today.


----------



## dnagirl

I love Vera!

I collect two patterns.  I'm pretty sure both have been retired now.

In Daisy Daisy I have an On the Go, Weekender (perfect for airplanes), Betsy, Wristlet, checkbook cover, medium cosmetic and two large cosmetics.

I also have a Hipster and an umbrella in Cambridge.

I'm loving the new patchwork stuff, but don't have the $$ right now to buy some.


----------



## Susan in VA

dnagirl said:


> I collect two patterns. I'm pretty sure both have been retired now.


At least that way it's not an endless expense! I was thinking about collecting items in Peacock for DD (maybe as a series of birthday presents over the next few years) and it's already retired, so that would limit the purchases... or at least I thought so until I looked on EBay. Hair bands. Umbrellas. Tennis racquet covers. Eeeek!


----------



## dnagirl

Susan in VA said:


> At least that way it's not an endless expense! I was thinking about collecting items in Peacock for DD (maybe as a series of birthday presents over the next few years) and it's already retired, so that would limit the purchases... or at least I thought so until I looked on EBay. Hair bands. Umbrellas. Tennis racquet covers. Eeeek!


Avoid Ebay. There are way too many Vera goodies there!


----------



## ayuryogini

dnagirl said:


> I love Vera!
> I collect two patterns.


I didn't think I would end up having a collection, but "suddenly" I have about 7 items in "Poppy Fields".

I'm also really loving the "Make Me Blush" pattern, which I'm told is basically "Poppy Fields" in a different color scheme. 
I must really love it.

BTW, I disliked Vera before these Enable Boards got me started!! Now I love "her"; that and j'tote. (jtotebags.com)


----------



## Susan in VA

I think it would be safest if I didn't even click on that link...


----------



## hudsonam

So I am anxiously awaiting the summer colors - where are they?!


----------



## hsuthard

Has anyone seen the $15 wallet they're advertising? I got a mailer about it, and it looks like a good deal.


----------



## mlewis78

I got that email too, but they didn't show the inside of the wallet.


----------



## drenee

That's the thing I don't like about the VB website.  I can never see inside the items 
to determine how many pockets, arrangement, etc.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Maybe that's something we could do here, as a public service?    Just a pic or two per item to see what the website doesn't show.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

I saw that wallet in real life. If I remember right, it has an open pocket, and an ID holder that can be taken out. Not a very good description, I know!! It's cute, sort of like a mini skinny. It closes with a little snap, no velcro! I'm really happy that Vera stopped using velcro so much!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

If you go to QVC.com and type vera bradley in the search, then click on the mini hipster, it shows 4 of the new colors, Call Me Coral, Night and Day, Make Me Blush and Simply Violet.


----------



## drenee

OMG, why, why, why do you have to post another site?  LOL.  
I had talked myself out of a mini hipster, but love the new designs.
deb


----------



## drenee

I have never paid attention to the Paprika color before.  I really like it.
And you save $22.00 on the pair.  I can't believe I'm considering this.
deb


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

I tell you, there are a bunch of enablers around here


----------



## mlewis78

I just received my Yellowbird Pleated Tote.  It's nice and I'm glad I bought it (on sale).  The zippered pocket on the inside is not big enough for Kindle (naked or in cover) like the Bowler, so I would put the Kindle in my Borsa Bella for protection.  Also on the inside are three small pockets on the other side, and the two outside pockets on the ends.

That inside zip pocket is big enough for my Cybook Opus in leather sleeve, however.


----------



## Trilby

I went to a store in the next town called *The Hoot*, they sell all sorts of unique items. Anyway they sell Vera Bradley bags and so I got to look at the mini laptop bag for the first time. It's real nice. While in the store I commented to a couple of the ladies that work there, how nice I thought the Vera mini laptop bag was and how people are using them for their Kindles,...that's when one of the ladies says,.."A what?" I had to explain it to her lol


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

mlewis78 said:


> I just received my Yellowbird Pleated Tote. It's nice and I'm glad I bought it (on sale). The zippered pocket on the inside is not big enough for Kindle (naked or in cover) like the Bowler, so I would put the Kindle in my Borsa Bella for protection. Also on the inside are three small pockets on the other side, and the two outside pockets on the ends.
> 
> That inside zip pocket is big enough for my Cybook Opus in leather sleeve, however.


I love the pleated tote!!


----------



## ayuryogini

I went to Vera Bradley all set to buy a new Bowler in the "Make Me Blush" and they were SOLD OUT of it!!! 
I couldn't believe it; she said she would order me one, but they're having an event next week where I can save 20% off of it, so I'm going to wait. I'm hoping they'll get more in for their event.
Can't wait; the "Make Me Blush" is so much prettier in person than in the pics.


----------



## hudsonam

I NEED Call Me Coral!!!    I just don't know what bag to get! Another Bowler? I've only had my Blue Rhapsody for a few weeks, but I love the bag. I want one of everything in CMC!!!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

I'm really coveting a Weekender right now......


----------



## hsuthard

I think I need the new keychain in Make Me Blush, it's just adorable!

http://www.verabradley.com/product/Have-a-Ball-Keychain/1001017/defaultColor/Night%20and%20Day/p/1001017.uts


----------



## hudsonam

Ok, I just went to look at them in person, and now I'm torn between Call Me Coral and Make Me Blush. And I would love Night and Day in a laptop case, so hubby wouldn't feel TOO silly carrying it when we go places.  I like all of them even more than I thought I did when seeing them online. Now, the Make Me Blush coordinates better with my Fern Avenue of Trees, so I might have to go with that one, but I worry about the white getting dirty.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

Oh no! Not a key chain! I have to have that too!!!!!


----------



## KindleGirl

hsuthard said:


> I think I need the new keychain in Make Me Blush, it's just adorable!
> 
> http://www.verabradley.com/product/Have-a-Ball-Keychain/1001017/defaultColor/Night%20and%20Day/p/1001017.uts


The sales clerk showed me this keychain when I went in to buy all of my 'make me blush' goodies last Friday. It is really cute, but I was afraid that I would break it or something. I'm not sure what it is made out of but it felt like something that would break or at least scratch....but maybe it's solid, not sure. I use the zip id case with keychain so I can keep my store reward & library cards handy. Otherwise I would have checked this out more thoroughly. If someone gets one, let us know what it is made of.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

KindleGirl said:


> The sales clerk showed me this keychain when I went in to buy all of my 'make me blush' goodies last Friday. It is really cute, but I was afraid that I would break it or something. I'm not sure what it is made out of but it felt like something that would break or at least scratch....but maybe it's solid, not sure. I use the zip id case with keychain so I can keep my store reward & library cards handy. Otherwise I would have checked this out more thoroughly. If someone gets one, let us know what it is made of.


I may wait...it does look breakable...


----------



## mlewis78

Finally seeing the summer colors on the Vera website.  I like Simply Violet.  I have to wait a while and see how much use I get with my new bags.  So far I'm using my blue rhapsody bowler every day.  Tomorrow my pink elephants Betsy should arrive.


----------



## ayuryogini

hudsonam said:


> I NEED Call Me Coral!!!  I just don't know what bag to get! Another Bowler? I've only had my Blue Rhapsody for a few weeks, but I love the bag. I want one of everything in CMC!!!


I know just what you mean. This is how I feel about "Make Me Blush".

I checked out the Stephanie, mainly because people on QVC loved it so much, but the Bowler is just so great;

I love how it opens so wide and has so many pockets, plus the Kindle zip pocket inside; my main concern is that my iPad won't fit also.



mrskb said:


> I'm really coveting a Weekender right now......


Check out qvc.com http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.tpl.csweb.cm_scid.cswb.item.A87355.cc.BR5

Right now they have the Weekender with the Large Cosmetic Case for $91; it's available in all the new colors as well.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

ayuryogini said:


> I know just what you mean. This is how I feel about "Make Me Blush".
> 
> I checked out the Stephanie, mainly because people on QVC loved it so much, but the Bowler is just so great;
> 
> I love how it opens so wide and has so many pockets, plus the Kindle zip pocket inside; my main concern is that my iPad won't fit also.
> 
> Check out qvc.com http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.tpl.csweb.cm_scid.cswb.item.A87355.cc.BR5
> 
> Right now they have the Weekender with the Large Cosmetic Case for $91; it's available in all the new colors as well.


OH!!! Thank you!


----------



## hudsonam

ayuryogini said:


> I know just what you mean. This is how I feel about "Make Me Blush".
> 
> I checked out the Stephanie, mainly because people on QVC loved it so much, but the Bowler is just so great;
> 
> I love how it opens so wide and has so many pockets, plus the Kindle zip pocket inside; my main concern is that my iPad won't fit also.
> 
> Check out qvc.com http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.tpl.csweb.cm_scid.cswb.item.A87355.cc.BR5
> 
> Right now they have the Weekender with the Large Cosmetic Case for $91; it's available in all the new colors as well.


Wow, I think that Weekender looks much smaller in the QVC video than it seemed in real life. Obviously it's the same bag, but I loved the size IRL. Seemed perfect for a weekend bag.


----------



## ayuryogini

KindleGirl said:


> The sales clerk showed me this keychain when I went in to buy all of my 'make me blush' goodies last Friday. It is really cute, but I was afraid that I would break it or something. I'm not sure what it is made out of but it felt like something that would break or at least scratch....


On the website, it says it's made from "shatter-resistant resin". Its so pretty!


----------



## ayuryogini

hudsonam said:


> Wow, I think that Weekender looks much smaller in the QVC video than it seemed in real life. Obviously it's the same bag, but I loved the size IRL. Seemed perfect for a weekend bag.


Does it work as an airline carry-on to fit under the seat in front of you? That's one of the things I'd really like it for.


----------



## dnagirl

ayuryogini said:


> Does it work as an airline carry-on to fit under the seat in front of you? That's one of the things I'd really like it for.


Yes it does. That's how I travel with mine all the time.


----------



## Guest

I have zip around wallets in Petal Pink and Purple Punch, a tech case in Blue Rhapsody, a hobo and tall zip tote in Botanica, a DVD case in Kensington, and a cosmetic case in Botanica, so yes you could say I'm a fan.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

I have Libby in Mod Floral pink, Lisa B in Purple Punch, Betsy in Hope Garden, Gabby in Mediterranean Blue, Bowler in Frankly Scarlet and Alice in Totally Turq all with matching wallets and reader cases. So yea I'm a huge fan  I also have the bowler, clutch wallet and reader case in Night Owl sitting in my shopping cart just ready to push the buy button


----------



## Guest

I'm seriously wanting an Alice and a Mini Laptop bag. I just can't decide on which pattern-Purple Punch, Blue Rhapsody, Sitting in a Tree, or Simply Violet!


----------



## mlewis78

On the way home from a long errand today, I stopped in the two stores on W. 57th St. that carry VB bags.  First Z Chemists and then Lee Art Supplies.  I wanted to look at the summer colors and they had them.  I still like Simply Violet, but it did hurt my eyes a little (I'm tired).  I see now what the attraction of Make Me Blush is.  I'm still holding off a while to buy, and I'm not sure that I will buy a new summer color.  These stores don't have everything and it would be nice to have a VB boutique here (to save on shipping and sales tax on shipping).

I saw a lot of Purple Punch in Z Chemists.  It's nicer than I'd thought.  I think Blue Rhapsody is still my favorite color pattern.


----------



## Susan in VA

Got my big "splurge" order in the mail today!  They're beautifully made...  I like the caffe latte design more than I expected, and the raspberry a little less, but that could be just the mood of the day.  Which to use first....


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

Congrats! Caffe Latte is one of my favorites, along with the new Sittin in a Tree. Both colors go with so many things. Enjoy!


----------



## corkyb

Marilyn,
Google Brown's on Fifth. (Not NYC Fifth!  I think they are in Texas)  If you know what you want, you can call them and buy it.  If I remember correctly there is no shipping above a certain price and no sales tax.  I also think they do monogramming for free.  You can't see the VB products on their website as VB won't let them do business that way.  But you can google their number and you will get a live person on the phone when you call.  I think they have everything. It's still not the same as holding it in your hand, but aat least you won't be paying sales tax on shipping, at least to my recollection.  I won't be ordering from VB again because of that issue.
Paula ny


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Just got back from my local Vera Bradley store and the Simply Violet and Make Me Blush are soooo much prettier in person. I think Make Me Blush will be my next buy. Last night I ordered the Bowler, clutch wallet and reader case in the retired Night Owl. I love owls, thanks to Harry Potter  But they were on sale so I couldn't resist.


----------



## corkyb

Received my Vera Bradley stash today.  A mediterranean white tall zip tote.  Pretty, but I'll have to spray it with something to keep from getting dirty.  Not crazy  nuts about it.  Got the little jewelry box in cupcakes pink; will make good use of that for traveling.  Got the ditty bag in cafe au lait; will use it for carrying my shoes to work in the winter.  Received the bowler in cafe au lait, the pattern is growing on my and it will go with everything.  My best purchase was the mini laptop bag in cupcakes pink.  I love the price I paid for all of these.  I got great sales.  The pink cupcakes is not my all time fave pattern but for what i paid it will do and I love pink.  This bag is VERY pink.  My k2 goes great in it.  All in all a great purchase.
Paula


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

corkyb said:


> Received my Vera Bradley stash today. A mediterranean white tall zip tote. Pretty, but I'll have to spray it with something to keep from getting dirty. Not crazy nuts about it. Got the little jewelry box in cupcakes pink; will make good use of that for traveling. Got the ditty bag in cafe au lait; will use it for carrying my shoes to work in the winter. Received the bowler in cafe au lait, the pattern is growing on my and it will go with everything. My best purchase was the mini laptop bag in cupcakes pink. I love the price I paid for all of these. I got great sales. The pink cupcakes is not my all time fave pattern but for what i paid it will do and I love pink. This bag is VERY pink. My k2 goes great in it. All in all a great purchase.
> Paula


 Good job!!!


----------



## ayuryogini

mrskb said:


> I'm really coveting a Weekender right now......


I can understand why; I just got my first one (in Poppy Fields); it's a great bag, nice size with all those pockets; 
I also appreciate how light weight it is; it will be great for my next air trip;

Big problem though, now I really want one in "Make Me Blush"; I haven't even used the "Poppy Fields" one yet!
Please, someone, talk me out of it!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

ayuryogini said:


> I can understand why; I just got my first one (in Poppy Fields); it's a great bag, nice size with all those pockets;
> I also appreciate how light weight it is; it will be great for my next air trip;
> 
> Big problem though, now I really want one in "Make Me Blush"; I haven't even used the "Poppy Fields" one yet!
> Please, someone, talk me out of it!
> 
> Maybe you need both


----------



## Susan in VA

mrskb said:


> Congrats! Caffe Latte is one of my favorites, along with the new Sittin in a Tree. Both colors go with so many things. Enjoy!


Now I'm thinking I should get more items in the Caffe Latte... except that I really did intend to start buying and using more colorful things than always neutrals... hmmmm....


----------



## Susan in VA

I know the VB bags are supposed to be washable, but how colorfast are they really?  Has anyone run theirs through the washing machine a few times?  It would be nice to know just how careful I need to be with them...


----------



## sjc

Note:  The Villager makes a nice carry on weekend bag.  Lots of pockets.  I have it in Blue Rhapsody.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

Susan in VA said:


> I know the VB bags are supposed to be washable, but how colorfast are they really? Has anyone run theirs through the washing machine a few times? It would be nice to know just how careful I need to be with them...


I've washed mine....no problem!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

I just got an email....All on-sale VB is 20% off the sale price now through March 31


----------



## Margaret

ayuryogini said:


> I can understand why; I just got my first one (in Poppy Fields); it's a great bag, nice size with all those pockets;
> I also appreciate how light weight it is; it will be great for my next air trip;
> 
> Big problem though, now I really want one in "Make Me Blush"; I haven't even used the "Poppy Fields" one yet!
> Please, someone, talk me out of it!


I think you may have come to the wrong place for that!


----------



## Susan in VA

mrskb said:


> I've washed mine....no problem!


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## ayuryogini

Margaret said:


> I think you may have come to the wrong place for that!


I was actually thinking the same thing, even as I was posting it!
Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## OwlEyez

Oh, no.  Another sale - how can that be  I still have 4 things in my shopping cart - that I really wanted off my wish list.  All clearance items!
Dear me!


----------



## sjc

*CORRECTION:*


> Note: The Villager makes a nice carry on weekend bag. Lots of pockets. I have it in Blue Rhapsody.


*I'm sorry*, I _*meant*_ to say the *Miller* Bag (it is basically the same as Villager but on a much larger scale)
*MILLER:* Very nice as a travel weekend bag. Great pockets (6 inside one outside) roomy interior. Zips all across the top.

*It's bad when you have so much Vera you start to confuse the names of your bags.* 

I went today: Didn't buy anything. It's because I watched _Confessions of a Shopaholic_ last night. 
But I must say the new colors: Amazing. Call Me Coral and Night & Day beautiful...though the night and day looks like a tough one to keep clean. I was so TEMPTED to get the *Alice* bag...so CUTE!! Night and Day is great for me because it is so White House Black Market friendly.


----------



## mlewis78

When I looked at the new colors last week, I also noticed that the Bali Gold is much nicer than I'd thought.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I went in to *LOOK* at the new colors & designs and walked out with a Call Me Coral Saddle Up (for me) *AND* a Night & Day Frannie (for one of my girls).


----------



## Margaret

Both of those patterns are very pretty. I love the Night and Day. I think it is my favorite of the new designs. *BUT* I do not need to buy anything. (This last sentence was written in a very stern voice.)


----------



## luvmy4brats

Margaret said:


> I do not need to buy anything. (This last sentence was written in a very stern voice.)


I don't think I said it sternly enough.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

I fail to understand, how you can go into the store to LOOK, and then BUY things!


----------



## luvmy4brats

mrskb said:


> I fail to understand, how you can go into the store to LOOK, and then BUY things!


Easy. Oh LOOK, that's so pretty, oh and the 2nd bag is 20% off. Once I heard SALE... Here's my credit card!


----------



## Susan in VA

mrskb said:


> I fail to understand, how you can go into the store to LOOK, and then BUY things!


Pretty much the same way people can buy a Kindle to save money on books, and then spend twice the price of the K on its clothes.... it just kinda happens....


----------



## luvmy4brats

Susan in VA said:


> Pretty much the same way people can buy a Kindle to save money on books, and then spend twice the price of the K on its clothes.... it just kinda happens....


oh yeah, I'm known to do that too (cough, with 3 Oberon covers)


----------



## mlewis78

There was a thread in VB facebook discussions about wallets.  A big favorite was the turn lock wallet and zip around was also discussed.  They hold more than the small VB wallets.  I noticed in the stores that the small wallets don't have a place to put unfolded paper currency.

Do any of you have the turn lock or zip around?  I'm not really shopping for a wallet right now, but I'm keeping them in mind for when I need one.  I still have a good leather Taxi wallet that I bought so that I don't have to fold bills.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

mlewis78 said:


> There was a thread in VB facebook discussions about wallets. A big favorite was the turn lock wallet and zip around was also discussed. They hold more than the small VB wallets. I noticed in the stores that the small wallets don't have a place to put unfolded paper currency.
> 
> Do any of you have the turn lock or zip around? I'm not really shopping for a wallet right now, but I'm keeping them in mind for when I need one. I still have a good leather Taxi wallet that I bought so that I don't have to fold bills.


I have a turn lock in the Totally Turq and it's my favorite wallet. It does have a place for unfolded bills.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

And just an FYI Vera Bradley will be on QVC tomorrow 1pm to 2pm and 11pm to 12.


----------



## KindleGirl

mlewis78 said:


> There was a thread in VB facebook discussions about wallets. A big favorite was the turn lock wallet and zip around was also discussed. They hold more than the small VB wallets. I noticed in the stores that the small wallets don't have a place to put unfolded paper currency.
> 
> Do any of you have the turn lock or zip around? I'm not really shopping for a wallet right now, but I'm keeping them in mind for when I need one. I still have a good leather Taxi wallet that I bought so that I don't have to fold bills.


I've used the zip around wallet for years now. I absolutely love it! It has a place for unfolded bills and a zip pocket for the coins. Lots of room for credit cards or cards that size. Room for ID and lots of slots for misc. things. I love that I can throw my receipts in and zip it up and know I won't lose any before I can get them posted and filed away. Love, love, love it!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

The smaller zip around is perfect, at least I think so. It has a place for unfolded bills...It holds a lot, if you want it to, it's light weight, and it doesn't take up a lot of room. Did I say perfect?


----------



## Dana

Wow! Loving the Night and Day collection.... Black and White is so clean and elegant and goes with so much.......

http://www.verabradley.com/category/Color/Night-and-Day/748/pc/639.uts


----------



## Susan in VA

Between a museum visit yesterday and a Metro ride today, I'm amazed how many Veras I'm seeing now. Never used to notice them because I didn't recognize the patterns (before you enablers did your thing ). Now I see them _everywhere_. In three hours at the museum yesterday I spotted at least a dozen. On Metro and in the stations today, another dozen. Amazing how many there are, when you consider how many _other_ bag manufacturers exist.

Tried out my raspberry pleated tote today with the raspberry wristlet inside. I'm very happy with it. I'm less happy with the fact that brushing up against people and walls in the Metro left several visible stains on it, so I'll have to wash it after just one use.


----------



## mlewis78

I saw what appeared to be a Vera large duffel on a chair on the pool deck tonight.  It belonged to someone in the scuba diving class.  I couldnt' get close enough to see what pattern it is, but it's a coral color.  I don't think it was the new summer coral.  

For the things I take to poolside, I only use a purple Baggallini nylon drawstring bag.  I stash that in a tote when I leave the club.


----------



## Susan in VA

mlewis78 said:


> I couldnt' get close enough to see what pattern it is, but it's a coral color. I don't think it was the new summer coral.


Heather has the new coral, and it looks totally different from the pictures shown online, and much better in real life. So maybe that_ was_ what you saw.


----------



## mlewis78

I was going to say that they probably wouldn't bring a new VB bag to the pool, but I'm probably wrong about that.  They'd like to show it off even if it does get a bit wet.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I take my big ones to the park, I'd probably take it to the pool too. I have 2 huge totes that I haul everywhere with me.


----------



## mlewis78

luvmy4brats said:


> I take my big ones to the park, I'd probably take it to the pool too. I have 2 huge totes that I haul everywhere with me.


Do you have the Get Carried Away tote? I want one of those.


----------



## ayuryogini

mlewis78 said:


> Do you have the Get Carried Away tote? I want one of those.


I have the "Get Carried Away tote" in Poppy Fields; I love it; it's huge (but not too huge), and it has the breakaway zipper at the top.

I also had a great time at the Wednesday Vera event; 
got the small zip around wallet (I love it, room for unfolded bills and it's big enough that euros will also fit); a key-chain (that ball is really large!, but I like the clasp thingy), a tech bag and small cosmetic case, all in Make Me Blush; because it was the event, I got a free Ditty bag, then went back later that evening so I could take advantage of the 20% discount for the Bowler.
I'm in love with Make Me Blush; it's SOO pretty! And goes with my fuchsia leather Steve Madden handbag that I like to use in the summer; I hope I'm set for awhile.


----------



## Margaret

ayuryogini said:


> I also had a great time at the Wednesday Vera event;
> got the small zip around wallet (I love it, room for unfolded bills and it's big enough that euros will also fit); a key-chain (that ball is really large!, but I like the clasp thingy), a tech bag and small cosmetic case, all in Make Me Blush; because it was the event, I got a free Ditty bag, then went back later that evening so I could take advantage of the 20% discount for the Bowler.
> I'm in love with Make Me Blush; it's SOO pretty! And goes with my fuchsia leather Steve Madden handbag that I like to use in the summer; I hope I'm set for awhile.


Wow! It sounds like you had a great Wednesday! Enjoy all of your purchases.
I need some advice. I have never been a tote bag person, even when my kids were little and I had a lot to tote. Lately, though, I have been using the tall zippered tote when I have been going to workshops for school. It is great for carrying the papers and folders that I need. Here is my question - I have not been bringing a handbag along with the tote. I have been putting my usual handbag "stuff" (wallet, keys, tissues, lipstick, sunglasses, mints, etc.) into the large inside pocket, but would rather have something to put them into that would fit into the tote, but take up as little room as possible. Would one of the cosmetic cases work for this? If so, which size? Would something else be better? I have the tote in Yellow Bird and would like to get something to match. There are sales going on for that pattern, so now would be a good time for me to buy. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Susan in VA

I can't say anything about the cosmetics cases since I've never looked at one, but I have an Amy bag for inside a tote.  It holds all those essentials and you can use it by itself if you want to grab just those few things and leave the larger bag for a few minutes  --  say you're out to lunch and need a bathroom break, or you want to go refill your coffee cup, and don't want to take along the giant tote.  I've used the combination twice now and it works well.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Today Only! At VeraBradley.com the Stephanie in select colors on sale for 29.00


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I just wanted to say that my iPad (without cover) fits very nicely in the inside pocket on my bowler.  Which I like because I could carry it around on Saturday and Sunday without worrying.  My cover comes tomorrow, will let you know how it fits in the bowler pocket (though with the cover I can just put it in the main pocket).  Love the shape of the bowler.

Betsy


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I just wanted to say that my iPad (without cover) fits very nicely in the inside pocket on my bowler. Which I like because I could carry it around on Saturday and Sunday without worrying. My cover comes tomorrow, will let you know how it fits in the bowler pocket (though with the cover I can just put it in the main pocket). Love the shape of the bowler.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy! I was wondering about this. I have 2 bowlers and love them. Will be ordering my ipad within the next month or so.


----------



## hsuthard

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I just wanted to say that my iPad (without cover) fits very nicely in the inside pocket on my bowler. Which I like because I could carry it around on Saturday and Sunday without worrying. My cover comes tomorrow, will let you know how it fits in the bowler pocket (though with the cover I can just put it in the main pocket). Love the shape of the bowler.
> 
> Betsy


I was wondering about this, too. I plan on getting one of the m-edge covers when they're available, but until then I'm not sure what to do. I was thinking about the mini-laptop bag, as that would be great for travel, too.


----------



## Margaret

hsuthard said:


> I was thinking about the mini-laptop bag, as that would be great for travel, too.


I have the mini-laptop bag and use it as a travel bag devoted solely to my Kindle. It offers great protection, because of its hard sides and I can fit the Kindle in its case, the charging cable, my reading light with extra batteries, and my waterproof Kindle sleeve. I also use it to keep all of my Kindle's accessories in one place when I am at home. It has worked very nicely for me.


----------



## ayuryogini

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I just wanted to say that my iPad (without cover) fits very nicely in the inside pocket on my bowler. Which I like because I could carry it around on Saturday and Sunday without worrying. My cover comes tomorrow, will let you know how it fits in the bowler pocket (though with the cover I can just put it in the main pocket). Love the shape of the bowler.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy. It looks like a lot of us were wondering this.
Before I bought my first Bowler a couple weeks ago, I had the measurements of the iPad with me, and the salesclerk measured the Bowler for me to make sure it would fit, but I never imagined it would fit in the zipper pocket. That's great news;

Can't wait to hear about with the cover.
Betsy, which cover, the one sold by Apple?

Still waiting, now impatiently, for my 3G.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, I got the Apple cover.  I knew the iPad would fit in the bowler, as I've been using it to carry my Kindle and netbook.  I wasn't sure about the inner pocket until I tried it.

There are other covers at the Apple store too, so if there's an Apple store near you, you can go check them out to see what you would like.

So now, I can use the bowler to carry my iPad, my Kindle AND my bluetooth keyboard.  

Betsy


----------



## Cora

For any fellow Vera Bradley fans that are curious, I just got the Saddle Up bag (in Sittin' in a Tree). I checked out the Bowler and loved the space of it, but I couldn't stand the short straps. I like a bag to rest at my hip, not tucked against my side or right in my armpit. I'm noticing more short straps with Vera bags nowadays instead of the adjustable ones. Anyway, the Saddle Up bag can fit my K2 in its Oberon and large Borsa Bella bag horizontally. However this doesn't leave too much space for much else. I was able to fit my Turn Lock wallet in there along with some odds and ends but not too much else. Taking the K2 out of the Borsa Bella bag freed up a lot of space. I don't keep many small loose items in my purse so I'm not afraid of anything getting between the Oberon and the Kindle, especially with the snug fit of the bungee. It's the perfect size to keep me from carrying too many extra things in my purse!


----------



## hsuthard

Hmmm, wonder which bag would best fit a Kindle in it's Nancy Drew case *and* an iPad in its future M-Edge case?  Any guesses? That's the one I want in Make Me Blush


----------



## Dana

hsuthard said:


> Hmmm, wonder which bag would best fit a Kindle in it's Nancy Drew case *and* an iPad in its future M-Edge case? Any guesses? That's the one I want in Make Me Blush


Actually, I would still go with the bowler... both might fit in the inside pocket, but if not, there is a huge pocket on the back of the bag. I would put the more delicate in the inside pocket and the less delicate in the outside pocket. You could also put one in the inside pocket and one in the inside open compartment. I use my bowler as a tote and have most of my loose junk in a fairly small purse in the main compartment, so a Kindle would be quite safe in there with the purse.


----------



## libros_lego

I got my saddle up bag today. The kindle w/ oberon case fits just fine.


----------



## Dana

Excellent!  Glad you're happy with it!


----------



## ayuryogini

hsuthard said:


> Hmmm, wonder which bag would best fit a Kindle in it's Nancy Drew case *and* an iPad in its future M-Edge case? Any guesses? That's the one I want in Make Me Blush


If you like to carry much else, I cast another vote for the Bowler.

It's fantastic. I can fit my Kindle in the m-edge cover with the light in the inner zip pocket; 
in the slip pockets inside:my iPod Touch, BookGem, pens and pencils and sunglasses case;
in the body of the bag: checkbook, small cosmetic case (with iPod nano, small notebooks, pens) a tech case, wallet, camera, small zip see through cosmetic case; 
in the outside zip pocket, important papers I need to access, my passport and ticket when i travel, and in the small outside flap pockets, my phone and bluetooth ear-bud for easy access;

So you can see, I carry A LOT, and I can often find items just by feel because it's so organized, plus it opens nice and wide so it's easy to see inside;

I also like the length of the straps, because I like to carry my shoulder bags fairly high.

The Bowler is a really great bag.


----------



## sjc

I get what you are saying about the short straps. *HOWEVER* with the Bowler; I think they are great...because they make it a great bag for crowded places where you would want it tucked securely closer to your body.

I speak from experience: My Mother and Mother In Law (they are friends) were together in Boston and my Mother In Law's wallet was lifted from her purse right under her nose; because it was hanging near her hip.
*
MY HUSBAND PROVED THE POINT* (We were at the car races): My sister had a bag slung over her shoulder and dangling by her hip; my husband was standing behind her. He winked at me; and proceeded to take item by item out of her purse. Then he called her cell phone...when she went to answer it...in her purse; she nearly had a heart attack...we died laughing!!


----------



## hudsonam

I am still itching to get a new Bowler in the Coral print. It would have gone PERFECTLY with the blouse I wore for Easter! I was so bummed not to have it. LOL. 

I think everyone needs to post pictures of their new bags.


----------



## drenee

Pictures would be awesome considering the VB site does not do a good job of showing the inside of all of the bags.
deb


----------



## hudsonam

I'll start.  I don't think I ever posted these in this thread. My Blue Rhapsody Bowler with my Kindle:










Tucked safely inside


----------



## hsuthard

Dana said:


> Actually, I would still go with the bowler... both might fit in the inside pocket, but if not, there is a huge pocket on the back of the bag. I would put the more delicate in the inside pocket and the less delicate in the outside pocket. You could also put one in the inside pocket and one in the inside open compartment. I use my bowler as a tote and have most of my loose junk in a fairly small purse in the main compartment, so a Kindle would be quite safe in there with the purse.


For some reason I'm not loving the bowler. I was thinking maybe the Alice would work, but it doesn't have that nice inner zipper pocket. I don't see the small backpack in Make Me Blush, there aren't many inner zipper pockets on the other bags. The Alice is 13½" x 11¾" x 4" with 9" strap drop, so very close in size to the Bowler.


----------



## mlewis78

I don't have the large hobo, but I noticed in the description that the inside has the three pockets on one side and zippered compartment on the other. If anyone buys on of these or has one, let us know if the kindle or ipad fits into the zippered compartment inside.

http://www.verabradley.com/product/Category/Handbags/Large-Hobo/1001016/defaultColor/Simply%20Violet/pc/638/p/1001016/sc/641/c/0.uts


----------



## sjc

I *LOVE* the Alice...I was so tempted the other day; but I behaved myself...for once  I love how it twist snaps at the top. SO cute in the Night & Day.

Note: The Bowler isn't the most attractive/modern style but it is so practical and user friendly.


----------



## ayuryogini

mlewis78 said:


> I don't have the large hobo, but I noticed in the description that the inside has the three pockets on one side and zippered compartment on the other. If anyone buys on of these or has one, let us know if the kindle or ipad fits into the zippered compartment inside.


I don't remember the size of the inner zip pocket on the large Hobo, but the deterrent for me is that it doesn't zip at the top; 
it has a magnetic closure;
I have one other handbag with a magnetic closure and found that it's too easy for things to fall out and not as safe in a crowd.


----------



## corkyb

Bowler.  Betsy posted about it on the other e-reader thread.
Paula ny


----------



## mlewis78

Stopped in the two stores on W. 57th St. today again to look at Vera bags.  The selection is just not up to par of a Vera Bradley store.  I didnt buy anything.  Looked at the turnkey wallet in simply violet I (no other colors available) and Alice, which I'd love to have.  Make Me Blush looks better and better to me but is strictly for warm weather months.  This is the first time I've truly wanted the Alice bag.


----------



## Sunnie

oh my gawwwwwwwwwwww

I thought it was gonna be the Blue Rapsody, but then I came across the mod floral pink and I.AM.IN.LOVE.  What a perfect bag for late spring/summer!

arghhhhhhhhhhh

And there's a store in my mall that carries them!  Can't get there today, can get there Monday after work.  But what I want is on sale now at vb.com.  Delayed gratification is NOT my strong suit, but I'm gonna try to wait until tomorrow.  LOL

(not interested in the Bowler.  Have my eye on the Betsy...)

arghhhhh


----------



## hsuthard

Gwennie, it's almost impossible to find the sale colors at stores now. Especially a print as old as Mod Floral Pink. You're probably limited to ordering online or ebay. BTW, it is a fantastic print. I have it in a paperback book cover and my daughter has a small purse -- she used it on Easter and it was so pretty!


----------



## ayuryogini

Thought I'd share pics of my new Make Me Blush Bowler; you can see it fits a lot in it and is great for organization; 
the inner zipped pocket is great for the Kindle, covered or (gasp!!!) naked.
I took pics of it with my M-Edge Prodigy in Fuchsia and my custom Roses & Flower Fairy skin, since they went so well with it.


----------



## hsuthard

ayur that is Gorgeous!! I love how well it all goes together!


----------



## Sunnie

thanks, hsuthard!  Didn't know the print was that old.  hmmm...


----------



## Margaret

Very pretty combination, Ayuryogini!  Your custom skin looks made for that bag.  Enjoy using them.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

That's beautiful ayuryogini  I had decided this was going to be my next purchase from Vera but was trying to wait. After seeing this tho I have to have it


----------



## corkyb

ok, what VB accessories do you have going in there? It all looks so neat and organized.  My bowlers get to where I think stuff is going to fall out.
Paula ny


----------



## ayuryogini

Kindled Spirit said:


> That's beautiful ayuryogini  I had decided this was going to be my next purchase from Vera but was trying to wait. After seeing this tho I have to have it


Glad I could help!!!



corkyb said:


> ok, what VB accessories do you have going in there? It all looks so neat and organized. My bowlers get to where I think stuff is going to fall out.
> Paula ny


Let me think: I have the *mini zip wallet*, the *tech case *that carries a back up power supply for my iPods, the *small cosmetic case* that holds extra pens, small moleskin notebook, ipod nano and earbuds, the *Patchwork coin purse *(on sale for $ that holds my camera, and then I also put in the *clear cosmetic case* (in Hope Garden, also on sale) that isn't pictured.

I used to have a kind of purse organizer that went around the whole perimeter of the purse, but it was ugly and took up a lot of room; 
I really love the Vera accessories to keep it organized; it's so much prettier that way.


----------



## mlewis78

Very nice Make Me Blush bag and accessories!

Vera Bradley now has cupcakes patterns at 40% off through Sunday (they were 25% off).


----------



## hsuthard

I got the Alice bag today in Make Me Blush. It fits my iPad and my Kindle nicely, along with two smaller bags (one for toiletries and one for all my gift cards/shopping club cards/business cards, etc.), my wallet, cell phone, glasses, two pens, and keys. It's perfect! It is kind of heavy, but not nearly as bad as my leather Coach bag was. 

While I was there, I looked through the marketing book they had showing future summer designs. There's a frill collection on the way for the Make Me Blush and Call me Coral patterns (the coral one was really cute!) No backpacks yet, though, from what I could tell. A new summer pattern called Starry Night in navy, blue, green, and white. And my favorite -- YOGA MATS and bags! I've been wanting a vera bag for my yoga mat for years!


----------



## Sunnie

Store I went to, after work today, had far, far more VB than I expected!  Talk about a riot of color!  I didn't find the mod floral pink as suggested here would be the case, but I surprised myself and fell in love with Java Blue.  (given that my Noreve baby blue cover and custom Borsa Bella bag will match certainly helped.  hehe.  BUT, I loved the more serene nature to the pattern.  I think some of the more vivid ones would make me tire of them quickly, like my practically brand new orange Tignanello purse has grown old already.)  BUT, I only bought the lunch tote.  I foolishly didn't have my Kindle with me.  I'm bringing it, in its cheap cover, Tuesday and will go back after lunch.  The bowler is not for me; it will likely be the Betsy or Stephanie or On the Go.  And I LOVE the Turn Lock wallet!  AMAZING. 

:: goes back to cash stash and prepares ::

pics to follow.


----------



## sjc

Alice is calling me...she wants to be my new girlfriend; just like Marge & Rita...


----------



## Sunnie

LOL!


----------



## ayuryogini

hsuthard said:


> I got the Alice bag today in Make Me Blush. It fits my iPad and my Kindle nicely, along with two smaller bags (one for toiletries and one for all my gift cards/shopping club cards/business cards, etc.), my wallet, cell phone, glasses, two pens, and keys. It's perfect! It is kind of heavy, but not nearly as bad as my leather Coach bag was.
> 
> While I was there, I looked through the marketing book they had showing future summer designs. There's a frill collection on the way for the Make Me Blush and Call me Coral patterns (the coral one was really cute!) No backpacks yet, though, from what I could tell. A new summer pattern called Starry Night in navy, blue, green, and white. And my favorite -- YOGA MATS and bags! I've been wanting a vera bag for my yoga mat for years!


Could you post pictures? I'd love to see it with your iPad and Kindle in it; it sounds really great. Don't you love the Make Me Blush?

That's SOOOO exciting about the VB Yoga Bags; I don't think I would ever give up my Manduka yoga mats, but I'd love a VB yoga bag.
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## hsuthard

I took some pictures, but they're not too good. I've been keeping my Kindle and iPad in there without cases, but I checked with cases before I bought it and they do fit. They just didn't seem to need the cases, too, when they were in the bag. I've ordered the Apple iPad case, which looks extremely thin, and I have a screen protector on my Kindle.

Here's the pics:








Here's the iPad and Kindle in their cases, along with my frill zip case, my toiletry case (freebie with Lancome purchase ), my Vera pen and pencil set (in Symphony in Hue, now I need a new pen/pencil set to match!!!), on the left is my wallet in the top side pocket and the pocket just below that holds my phone (which I'm using to take these pictures). There's also a small pocket on the front where I keep my sunglasses and keyfob.










No cases and facing the other way:


----------



## mlewis78

Oh, that is so nice, Hsuthard.  All the more reason for me to buy an Alice bag.


----------



## sjc

Pardon my drooling...


----------



## ayuryogini

Thanks for the pics of your Alice; they turned out great; I had no idea you could fit so much in it.
That makes me really like it.


----------



## hsuthard

ayuryogini said:


> Thanks for the pics of your Alice; they turned out great; I had no idea you could fit so much in it.
> That makes me really like it.


It's one of my biggest bags actually. The proportions of it are just really pleasing somehow. And it seems to match everything!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

The last day for 40% off pink & green Cupcakes styles is April 18!!!


----------



## corkyb

Two out of the three stores around here have it for 50% off.
Paula ny


----------



## Mandy

I have 6 VB bags, mostly the 'On the Go' bags, and two pair of flip flops. I don't know what it is about Vera though, one day I just decided I didn't really care for the brand anymore. I do like the 'Alice' bags though!


----------



## drenee

http://www.verabradley.com/content/content.jsp?pageName=outletsale
deb


----------



## mlewis78

Vera Bradley had a sale on Morgan (in sale colors only) for $25.  I guess it's until midnight.  I just ordered it in yellow bird plus a turn-lock wallet in blue rhapsody.  Ended up spending $10 for shipping and $7 in sales tax.  Ugh.  But it was my choice.  The stores that carry Vera near me don't have the items and colors I want.


----------



## OwlEyez

Anyone else drooling over the sale?  extra 20% off sale items AND free shipping on orders over $75!  Through 4/25/10!  Just in time for Mother's Day - hint hint!

Not hard to get to $75 even on sale items!  Weeeee!  I'm goin shoppin!

Cheri
OwlEyez
(0,0)


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

You know, I've been carrying my small Betsy(s) lately. Everything I need, plus my Kindle in the Noreve, fits perfectly!


----------



## KindleGirl

I'm saving up my money for the annual Vera Bradley outlet sale here in town this week. Can't wait to see what goodies I find! (Things I don't need but I'm sure will be too good to pass up!)


----------



## Sunnie

I've got all I need and can afford...until the fall colors come out in June.  I have a couple of patterns I'm interested in...


----------



## drenee

KindleGirl said:


> I'm saving up my money for the annual Vera Bradley outlet sale here in town this week. Can't wait to see what goodies I find! (Things I don't need but I'm sure will be too good to pass up!)


I was wondering if anyone on KB would be going to the sale. I just learned about it last week. Someone who works in our court house (I don't know everyone's name yet) mentioned she was going. I'm sooo jealous. I called my BFF to see if she would want to drive out, but couldn't convince her into an adventure.
deb


----------



## hsuthard

How are you getting free shipping? I have over $75 in my cart right now . . .


----------



## mlewis78

Today is the last day for the extra 20% off sale items.  The free shipping for $75 & over orders continues through Wednesday.

I think the free shipping is automatic when you go to check out with at least $75 worth of items, but I haven't ordered since this free shipping promotion has been on.  

My Yellowbird Morgan and Blue Rhapsody Turn-Key Wallet arrived on Friday, but I didn't realize until last night that it was left with super's wife, so I picked it up from her today.  Wish the handles drop was longer on the Morgan, but it's a nice small bag with inside three pockets on one side and zippered pocket on the other.


----------



## hsuthard

Thanks! I just saw it on Facebook and placed a nice order . Good deals!

I ordered both the Betsy and the Little Betsy. I'm no sure which will work better, I'm hoping to use it to hold camera lenses. Plus, the YTB in purple punch, and the matching LOL, both for my daughter. And a couple other small bags for packing.


----------



## ayuryogini

Gwennie said:


> I've got all I need and can afford...until the fall colors come out in June. I have a couple of patterns I'm interested in...


Where did you see the fall colors? I'd love to see them, though right now I am in Love with Make Me Blush.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

mrskb said:


> You know, I've been carrying my small Betsy(s) lately. Everything I need, plus my Kindle in the Noreve, fits perfectly!


I really think VB should have gotten my permission before naming one of their products after me.


Betsy


----------



## hsuthard

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I really think VB should have gotten my permission before naming one of their products after me.
> 
> 
> Betsy


I'll have two Betsy's in my house!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I have a small Betsy. . . .it is just the perfect size when all you need is your Kindle, wallet and phone. . . . .


Susan was surprised that mine is pink.  It surprised me a little to. . .but the pattern called to me when I saw it on the shelf last summer. . . . .


----------



## Susan in VA

You have the Mod Floral Pink, right?  I saw one of those at Giant the other day and thought it looked like yours...  she commented on my Symphony and I commented on hers and asked the name of the color.  That makes at least four conversations started with perfect strangers because of VB bags.


----------



## mlewis78

I like the Betsy bag.  I have one in pink elephants.  The Morgan is too small for kindle.  I could put it (in cover) into the large compartment, but it's too small for the BB bag on it.  Need some protection if it's going in the main compartment.  I used the Morgan tonight, since I knew I wouldn't be reading at the pool.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have a small Betsy. . . .it is just the perfect size when all you need is your Kindle, wallet and phone. . . . .
> 
> Susan was surprised that mine is pink. It surprised me a little to. . .but the pattern called to me when I saw it on the shelf last summer. . . . .


 I have my iTouch, cell phone, small wallet, camera, lip gloss, pen, and my Kindle in its Noreve all in my small Betsy!! Can you believe it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I just got a mini laptop in Purple Punch. Here it is with my Kindle 1 in Oberon cover in it:









my iPad in Apple cover also fits in it, just barely, by the way. More on that in the iPad board...

Here's the outside, my charger fits in the outside zippered pocket. There is also a flat open pocket on the other side.









The case is nice and rigid, so whichever device (my Acer netbook fits in it too) I put in it is well protected. The strap is detachable and adjustable.

Betsy


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

Good job! That's really pretty!


----------



## ayuryogini

Nice pics; thanks for taking them with the iPad too (on the other thread)
I especially love it with your purple Roof of Heaven, gorgeous.


----------



## Guest

I want to order an Alice but I can't decide-Make Me Blush or Simply Violet?


----------



## cheeki

Ok.  
Never really been a big VB fan but I fell in live with
the symphony in hue so I bought the mini laptop case
for my netbook and another for my kindle in rapsody in 
blue. 
I'm hooked on these two patterns. I can't believe I'm 
a VB addict. I blame the kindle addict boards.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ayuryogini said:


> Nice pics; thanks for taking them with the iPad too (on the other thread)
> I especially love it with your purple Roof of Heaven, gorgeous.


Ayuryogini, with the ROH, Eleanor the Kindle has enough protection that I never really felt the need to have a more rigid case, but the iPad is thinner and the Apple cover protects it from dings but is not stiff or thick, so I decided to take the plunge. Now I can use it for any of the devices (Kindle, iPad, netbook) based on what else I have to carry.

And Cheeki, I have my Vera Bradleys because of KindleBoards, too. Join the club. I never really considered Vera Bradley before.

Betsy


----------



## ayuryogini

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ayuryogini, with the ROH, Eleanor the Kindle has enough protection that I never really felt the need to have a more rigid case, but the iPad is thinner and the Apple cover protects it from dings but is not stiff or thick, so I decided to take the plunge. Now I can use it for any of the devices (Kindle, iPad, netbook) based on what else I have to carry.
> 
> And Cheeki, I have my Vera Bradleys because of KindleBoards, too. Join the club. I never really considered Vera Bradley before.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks for the info.

I actually disliked Vera Bradley before I got my Kindle; then I found Kindleboards, and now I'm a convert. 
I especially love Symphony in Hue for Winter and Make Me Blush for summer (oh, yeah, and Poppy Fields for Spring, and....)


----------



## mlewis78

I wasn't a fan of the vera bags before coming here either.  I had two in the past that were both gifts.  One was red tote.  I used it a few times for work, but I ended up using it for storage for a while.  I had a very small backpack in black and white -- probably both items were from 10-15 years ago.  I got rid of a lot of things two years ago -- I don't remember consciously tossing the small black & white bag, but I did because it's gone.  It may have been a different brand, but it was quilted cotton.  I never even looked at the label.


----------



## Guest

Just placed an order! I got the Alice in Make Me Blush and the Small Cosmetic and Card Case to match! :-D I l already have a ton of Vera...let's see I have a Tall Zip Tote and Hobo in Botanica, a Tech Case in Blue Rhapsody, a CD/DVD Holder in Kensington, and two Zip Around Wallets-one in Purple Punch and one in Petal Pink. If anyone is interested I'll take a pic of them all together when my order comes in.  Love Vera!


----------



## ayuryogini

NYCKindleFan said:


> Just placed an order!.... If anyone is interested I'll take a pic of them all together when my order comes in.  Love Vera!


I'd love to see some pics; I'm sure others would too; thanks


----------



## mlewis78

NYCKindleFan said:


> Just placed an order! I got the Alice in Make Me Blush and the Small Cosmetic and Card Case to match! :-D I l already have a ton of Vera...let's see I have a Tall Zip Tote and Hobo in Botanica, a Tech Case in Blue Rhapsody, a CD/DVD Holder in Kensington, and two Zip Around Wallets-one in Purple Punch and one in Petal Pink. If anyone is interested I'll take a pic of them all together when my order comes in.  Love Vera!


Just read your other thread about this. Glad you reached a decision.


----------



## hsuthard

Fedex woke me this morning with two large boxes from Vera bradley! A nice way to wake up, I think . It looks like the Betsy will work well as a smooshy camera bag. I was able to fit in five lenses and a flash, and that should be fine for most trips. 

Im not sure what I'll do with the little Betsy, prolly just keep it  And my daughter was thrilled with the frill duffel in purple punch! Its not too big for her, but it can hold a lot.


----------



## OwlEyez

Betsy, that PurplePunch looks great!


----------



## Susan in VA

Yesterday DD and I were at the playground. I counted 22 kids and 11 moms (or other accompanying adults)... and SIX Vera Bradley bags. To be fair, one of those was mine, and two of the bags were with one person. But still, that's a pretty high percentage. I had no idea they were THAT popular. BKB (before KindleBoards) I wouldn't have recognized the patterns, so I didn't know.

Oh, and of the six bags, _three_ were Cupcakes (two pink, one green), one was a Symphony, one Purple Punch, and one was blues on a white background, I think it's called Mediterranean White.

It continues to amaze me how many of them you see, when you consider how many other bag manufacturers there are.


----------



## mlewis78

I'm noticing them more often now, too, although when I had a job I never saw them at work.  Last Friday I saw a woman just outside of the Met Museum with a caffe latte hipster.  I don't see many at the same time, but once I saw two friends walking together and they each had one.

I think I want an Alice in Simply Violet.  Can't buy it right now.


----------



## Susan in VA

mlewis78 said:


> I think I want an Alice in Simply Violet.


Isn't that the one they showed in an email about a week ago, as a mother-daughter set? Too cute, with the two bags identical except for the size. DD would love it if I got those... Good thing she didn't see the email.  But maybe they'll go on sale at some point....


----------



## mlewis78

I don't think that there is a small Alice, but I think it was a big and small bowler.  But now i don't really know if there is a small bowler . . . must go by a different name.  The Betsy bags would make nice mother/daughter bags.


----------



## Susan in VA

I just checked...  it was the Audrey and the Bowler.


----------



## drenee

I have been noticing the VB bags more because of KB also.  I got my mom an Emma in Call Me Coral, and a wallet to match.  I have an Emma and the Euro wallet in Make Me Blush in my shopping cart on the VB site.  
Free shipping through the end of today, so I need to make up my mind.
deb


----------



## drenee

I called a shop not far from me to see if they had the Emma bag in Make Me Blush.  
They had one and said they would hold it for me.  I drove down this afternoon and 
tried it with my Kindle, and it fits very nicely in my Javoedge sleeve.  It probably 
will fit with my Medge cover also.  I also got the Euro wallet in Make Me Blush.  
There were a couple of other things I would have liked, but they didn't come in a
pattern I liked.  
deb


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

just ordered two Olivias...one in Cafe Latte and one in Yellow Bird. They're smaller VB's, but I'm really good at getting my Kindle to fit in with everything else   And they were on sale!!! Hope they come soon...I haven't ordered online for awhile, so I don't know how good they are about mailing...


----------



## mlewis78

After a walk in the park this evening, I passed by Jaro drug store (an independent) that carries Vera Bradley bags.  They were closed.  :-(  They had some of the bags in the window and on their wall in the Vera big hutch that looks like a bookcase.


----------



## Susan in VA

Hmmm.... fifteen more minutes until the free shipping expires... <tick, tick, tick>


----------



## Margaret

mrskb said:


> just ordered two Olivias...one in Cafe Latte and one in Yellow Bird. They're smaller VB's, but I'm really good at getting my Kindle to fit in with everything else  And they were on sale!!! Hope they come soon...I haven't ordered online for awhile, so I don't know how good they are about mailing...


My online purchases usually come within a week. Good luck with yours and enjoy them.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

Margaret said:


> My online purchases usually come within a week. Good luck with yours and enjoy them.


Thanks! I'm sure I will!


----------



## Guest

As promised here is my Vera collection! I have an Alice, Small Cosmetic and Card Case in Make Me Blush, Zip Around Wallets in Purple Punch and Petal Pink, a CD/DVD Holder in Cambridge, a Tech Case in Blue Rhapsody and a Small Hobo, Tall Zip Tote, and Travel Cosmetic in Botanica.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

OOH, that's so pretty!!!


----------



## mlewis78

NYCKindleFan said:


> As promised here is my Vera collection! I have an Alice, Small Cosmetic and Card Case in Make Me Blush, Zip Around Wallets in Purple Punch and Petal Pink, a CD/DVD Holder in Cambridge, a Tech Case in Blue Rhapsody and a Small Hobo, Tall Zip Tote, and Travel Cosmetic in Botanica.


I love the Botanica items and your new Make Me Blush: Alice.


----------



## Susan in VA

I like the Botanica too.  

Does anyone have a Frannie bag?  Will a K2 in an Oberon fit inside it?


----------



## Margaret

NYCKindleFan said:


>


You have a beautiful collection. Whenthey are all together like that , they almost look like a flower arrangemet.


----------



## drenee

I love the new Make Me Blush.  This week I have purchased Emma, the Euro wallet, the Little Hip Bag,
and the Double Eye.  I love the Little Hip Bag.  Perfect size when I'm going shopping and not taking my
Kindle.  
I'm lusting after the Mini Hipster, but the stores I visited did not have it in Make Me Blush.  I may wait and see
what the new fall colors are before I pick one up.  I tried my Kindle in a sleeve in the Mini Hipster and it fit 
nicely.

deb


----------



## hudsonam

I just bought my mother-in-law the new cooler bag in Make Me Blush, because she loves Vera and she and my FIL always take their lunch with them everywhere we/they go, so it's the perfect size for the two of them.  I also got her the zip ID case as a little extra something, also in the Make Me Blush. I need to get myself something still! 

ETA: Here's the link:
http://www.verabradley.com/catalog/search.cmd?form_state=searchForm&keyword=cooler


----------



## Susan in VA

Grrrrrrr! I am _much_ less of a fan at this moment. I placed an online order with VB for Mothers Day, and paid for two-day shipping just to make sure it would be here on time. The day after I ordered, I called them to make sure it was in stock (yes) and would be going out THAT DAY (yes). So now, not having received a thing, I check back and IT DIDN'T EVEN LEAVE THERE UNTIL TODAY!! They've been sitting on it for a couple of days. _After I called specifically to make sure it would go out with expedited shipping as requested (and paid for), which they confirmed. _

I told them that this was most unsatisfactory customer service, and that I would not be ordering from them again. They're refunding my shipping, and the package will be here on Tuesday, but Tuesday is not Mothers' Day. SO frustrated!!

Now to figure out whether there is anyplace locally where I could get the same thing today... or think of a different gift idea... or tell my mother that she has to wait for her present.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

There's a Vera Bradley store at Tyson's Corner. . . . . .the ladies there were very nice when I popped in last week. . . . .


----------



## Tabby

Hi y'all! I guess I am officially a Vera Bradley fan. I bought my first VB (Hipster & Zip Around Wallet in Caffe Latte) last year. I fell in love with the patterns, the organization, and how light they are to carry. The On The Go was my favorite until I bought a Stephanie. I just wish it were a bit smaller. My collection thus far is as follows...

Caffe Latte
Hipster, Zip Around Wallet, Saddle Up

Night Owl
On The Go

Yellow Bird
On The Go
Stephanie

Blue Rhapsody
On The Go

Black Nylon
City Wallet

Make Me Blush
Stephanie
Turn Lock Wallet
Mini Hipster


----------



## drenee

Susan, I'm so sorry for the inconveniece.  I hate when you pay for expedite and it doesn't leave the warehouse for a couple of days.  I think the site should make that very clear.  I don't expect things to leave immediately, but at least within 24 hours.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Thanks, deb. I quite understand that many places will need a couple of days to assemble and package an order, and some sites will even mention that on their order page. But since they confirmed that it would be leaving _that day_... 

But it turned out fine after all.... I went out shopping (not to Tyson's but to the place in Woodbridge, which Ann had kindly recommended several months ago) and they had two of the three items I had ordered... and they had the third in a different fabric, and looking at it in person made me realize it wasn't what I expected from the website after all, so it's just as well. So I had my present for my mother, and can send the package back unopened when it arrives tomorrow.

AND I got to see all the fabrics in person, and many of the designs. I like some of the fabrics much more than on the website, and some of them not at all. Interesting how different they can look in real life.


----------



## drenee

Susan, I know what you mean about the fabrics looking different in person.  
I did not care for Make Me Blush online, but loved it in person.  So much so, I got four pieces.

I'm glad it all worked out and you had something for your mom.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Thanks.  I found that in person I liked the Java Blue a lot more than online.  And online I liked the Night and Day, but not in person.  Also, some fabrics that I would never consider for a handbag look really nice as a duffel bag or a wallet.  I think I'll be seeing that store again.


----------



## Guest

Have you seen the new Vera stuff that's out? I really like the Flapper Wristlets!


----------



## mlewis78

I saw the new things, but I would really like to see the new fall colors.  Read something about them on the facebook page, but no one said where to find them online.  If anyone knows, post a link here.  Thanks.


----------



## drenee

I've been wanting to see the fall colors also.  There are a couple more things I'd like to have, but I want to wait and see what's coming next.
deb


----------



## mlewis78

VB has free shipping with minimum $75 order through May 23rd.  

I can't take advantage.  Have been buying too many and just got a shoulder bag and duffle from Stephanie Dawn.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> Thanks. I found that in person I liked the Java Blue a lot more than online. And online I liked the Night and Day, but not in person. Also, some fabrics that I would never consider for a handbag look really nice as a duffel bag or a wallet. I think I'll be seeing that store again.


Susan, there's quite a nice VB store off of Braddock Road...
http://www.verabradley.com/custserv/store_detail.jsp?storeId=2959

But the shop in Occoquan is very nice, too, it's where I bought my mini laptop bag.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Thanks, I'll check that one out!  I think it might be a couple of miles closer, too.  (AND not involve the evil traffic on 395-south.  Is it ever NOT rush hour on that stretch? )


----------



## sjc

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ayuryogini, with the ROH, Eleanor the Kindle has enough protection that I never really felt the need to have a more rigid case, but the iPad is thinner and the Apple cover protects it from dings but is not stiff or thick, so I decided to take the plunge. Now I can use it for any of the devices (Kindle, iPad, netbook) based on what else I have to carry.
> 
> And Cheeki, I have my Vera Bradleys because of KindleBoards, too. Join the club. I never really considered Vera Bradley before.
> 
> Betsy


She didn't name names to protect the not so innocent. I admit it; my name is Queen Enabler.


----------



## Susan in VA

And Betsy's become one too now.    (note three posts up)


----------



## Guest

Here's my new Flapper Wristlet in Simply Violet! I love the Make Me Blush version too but it's mostly white and I'm sure it would look grubby quickly. They should have made it mostly the outer fabric instead of the lining.


----------



## drenee

That is so cute.  I'd love to see the inside.
deb


----------



## mlewis78

I've noticed that one style that is on sale in all colors (since yesterday) is the messenger. Does anyone here have one, and can you tell me what you think of it?  

I've had some messenger bags in other brands and have found them rather awkward to carry (too wide, for example and strap is too long -- I can't do cross-body since it bothers me having it on my neck).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> (AND not involve the evil traffic on 395-south. Is it ever NOT rush hour on that stretch? )


No.
   

Betsy


----------



## Guest

Hey all!

Just wanted to let you know that the Bucket Tote is on sale for $24 (regularly $59!) today only. New and old patterns except Night and Day, Simply Violet and Make Me Blush!


----------



## mlewis78

Got the email too, but I think they are all sold out now.


----------



## JJB

They sold out within a few hours, I think. I was able to put a few colors in my cart but then when I went to check out they were not available. I guess you had to be very quick. I did get one of them but not what I really wanted. 

Also free shipping on $75 through Sunday.


----------



## mlewis78

I think I already had too many bags anyway!


----------



## JJB

mlewis78 said:


> I think I already had too many bags anyway!


Me too! Sometimes things seem to happen for a reason.


----------



## eldereno

I had some time to kill between work and a doctor's appt. and spent it at a shop that has tons of VB items, many were on sale.  Since first seeing the threads here on VB items, I have kept coming back to the "poppy fields" fabric.  I ended up buying a Jazzy Clutch (on sale for 40% off) and...........though I did not need it (just wanted it after seeing it here TOO many time, I bought the Mini Laptop Case in the same fabric (not on sale).  This site is killing my bank account!!!


----------



## sjc

Wristlet: Love it!! so cute. Tiny compared to my favorite piece (other than my Bowler*s*) the Miller Bag. That could slip into one of its pockets and get lost!!

The Miller bag is best friend when at a venue with: NO BAGS OR BACKPACKS allowed; which is becoming more frequent. JUST throw your wallet and your keys in it (with a ton of other stuff) and swear to the guy at the gate that it is your purse. Works EVERY time!!


----------



## drenee

My mom got me the backpack in Blue Rhapsody for my birthday.  My birthday is not till August, but she couldn't wait.  LOL.  I didn't particularly care for this pattern when I looked at it online, but in person it is beautiful. 
deb


----------



## hudsonam

I still can't find a bag I like as much as the Bowler.  I just got a Dooney & Bourke which is a brand I love, but it's not the same. I only wish the Bowler also came in nylon or microfiber for those times when I want something more plain.


----------



## sjc

drenee said:


> My mom got me the backpack in Blue Rhapsody for my birthday. My birthday is not till August, but she couldn't wait. LOL. I didn't particularly care for this pattern when I looked at it online, but in person it is beautiful.
> deb


I love Blue Rhapsody: The teal and purple work so nicely together and the dirt doesn't show. I have the Miller Bag, Small Duffel, Large Duffel and Bucket Tote in Blue Rhapsody. Love it.


----------



## hudsonam

Oh man! I got a glimpse of the new fall colors, and I love them! Especially Hello Dahlia and the Slate one. If you click here, you can scroll through a few pictures of the fabrics. Supposedly they come out in July. Now I don't know if I want to wait until then to buy another Bowler, or get one now and then see later what I like...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/riverknows/4471405955/


----------



## drenee

Oh my, those are very pretty.  I can't wait to see them made up into products.
deb


----------



## hudsonam

drenee said:


> Oh my, those are very pretty. I can't wait to see them made up into products.
> deb


If you search ebay for a Vera Bowler Slate, you'll see one. It looks gorgeous. I was thinking about getting it... I ended up doing a BIN on a Call Me Coral Bowler, which I was coveting when it first came out, plus the seller is in the same state as me, so I went for it. Hopefully I'll get it super fast.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Found some more pics of actual bags made in the new colors. I love the Hello Dahlia and Very Berry Paisley.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=50192&id=1483159503&l=f630f29853


----------



## mlewis78

Love the very berry paisley.  I have several VB bags hanging on my bedroom door, which tells me that I'm buying too many.


----------



## ayuryogini

Oooohhh, that Hello Dahlia is really nice!


----------



## lindnet

So this is where all the VB fans are hiding!  I know this hasn't been posted in for a month or so, but I have a question for you all.  Has anyone seen the new Laptop Backpack in person?  I've been trying to decide between that or the Weekender for a carry-on.  Not sure if I'd be taking my netbook with me or not, but it would fit in either one.  

LOL, while I was reading through this thread, I had about 6-8 tabs open with the different VB bags you were talking about!  I think if I get a purse as well, I have it narrowed down to the On The Go or the Saddle Up.  I'm going to try and find a store in my (too small) town, but I am not real hopeful.

Oh, one last question.  The turn-key wallets you were talking about.....have they been discontinued?  I didn't find them on the VB site.

Thanks for your help, you enablers, you!


----------



## lindnet

Oh my!  I did find a store here that sells VB!!  And boy, did they have lots of stuff.  Now I'm even more confused, I liked them all!!  No sales, darn it, but at least I got to really look at the different bags and patterns.  It's funny how different they are in person than what I saw on the website.  

I'm not really sure which one I want for a purse, but I think for a carry-on to hold my netbook, Kindle, etc, I want the Metropolitan.  Perfect size, lots of organization, and the thing that sealed the deal for me is that it will slide onto the handle of your rolling luggage.  They only had one pattern and I didn't like it, so I'll either check back with them or go see what eBay can do for me.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

Oh my! I really like the new Hipster, and the Julia....can't decide which! I saw the Hipster in real life today, but the store didn't have a Julia. Has anyone seen the Julia?


----------



## mlewis78

The more I look at various bags on the VB website in Very Berry Paisley, the more I love it.  I will have to stop looking at them.


----------



## lindnet

Mrskb, I think they had the Julia at the store I went to today, but I was so overwhelmed with all the different choices, I couldn't tell you a thing about it!  I may be going back by there next week, is there something special you want to know about it?  I'd be happy to examine it for you!   

Well, I'm not good at waiting, so I found the Metropolitan in the Hello Dahlia on eBay for a great price and I grabbed it!  Oh wait, it wasn't eBay.....it was a site called Bonanzle.  Better prices than eBay.  

Of course now I'm thinking that a hipster in the same pattern would be really cute.   

Oh, and I found the answer to the wallet question.  I was looking for "turn key", but it's listed under "turn lock".


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

Thanks Linda! I may just go ahead and order one..and maybe a Hipster too LOL!


----------



## lindnet

Haha, you're my kinda gal!  I'm probably going to weaken and order the hipster soon too!  What pattern are you getting?


----------



## luvmy4brats

I saw the Very Berry Paisley today and fell in love with it. It took all my willpower not to buy one (although I did buy a cute little bag in the Bali Gold at 40% off for my youngest daughter)


----------



## lindnet

Could you please teach me about willpower??  I don't appear to have any!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

Will power ? HAHAHAHAHA!  

I think I'm going to order the Julia in Barcelona. I'm still not sure about the stripes on the Barcelona, but they look pretty on the Julia, so.....


----------



## Guest

The Julia is a very pretty bag! I really like the new fall colors except for Barcelona, but it probably looks better in person. It's funny how that happens. A pattern can look so different when you see it for yourself! Hello Dahlia reminds me of Christmas poinsettias for some reason but it's still pretty. Slate Blooms is a perfect fall/winter pattern and the purple fan in me loves Very Berry Paisley!

I'll probably order a Julia at some point-I just bought two new bags though so it will have to wait a bit! Those who are ordering one please post pics when you get it!


----------



## lindnet

Barcelona is the favorite pattern of the girl who was showing me all the bags today.  She was so sweet, making sure I saw every style they had.  She was the one who showed me the Metropolitan, which I hadn't seen on the website earlier.  Anyway, she is getting the Metropolitan in Barcelona next.

I had a hard time choosing between the Hello Dahlia and the Java Blue.  It's funny, I don't usually like blue, but that pattern looked really good on the laptop backpack I was looking at.  

NYCKindleFan, I laughed when you said Dahlia reminds you of Christmas poinsettias!  Noooooo, don't make me regret it before I even get it!!    But it's funny how we all like different things.  The only Metropolitan they had in the store was in the Slate Blooms and I just wasn't drawn to that pattern at all.  I do agree about the Very Berry Paisley, though.  Very cute!  So is the Make Me Blush.  

Mrskb, did you order yet?  Just the Julia?  Or did you get the hipster as well??


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

I still haven't decided....wish I could see the Julia in real life


----------



## lindnet

Well, don't follow MY example!  I'm a bad influence!    I just ordered both the Hipster and the little zipper coin purse from eBay!  Both in the Hello Dahlia (or Christmas poinsettias, lol).  I figured the Metropolitan would only be used for travel, so I have to have something to carry around in the meantime, right??

I looked more at the Julia, and I really think it's a cool bag.  I didn't realize it also came with a removable shoulder strap.  Of course you know what I would do!


----------



## JJB

lindnet said:


> Mrskb, I think they had the Julia at the store I went to today, but I was so overwhelmed with all the different choices, I couldn't tell you a thing about it! I may be going back by there next week, is there something special you want to know about it? I'd be happy to examine it for you!
> 
> Well, I'm not good at waiting, so I found the Metropolitan in the Hello Dahlia on eBay for a great price and I grabbed it! Oh wait, it wasn't eBay.....it was a site called Bonanzle. Better prices than eBay.
> 
> Of course now I'm thinking that a hipster in the same pattern would be really cute.
> 
> Oh, and I found the answer to the wallet question. I was looking for "turn key", but it's listed under "turn lock".


Welcome!

I'm so excited that you brought up the VB talk again. It was this thread that got me totally hooked on VB and another one got me interested in Stephanie Dawn (love them too...shoebuy.com has a 20% off sale right now).

I love learning about new places online to shop and also to find bargains! I've never heard of Bonanzle before. Is it similar to ebay? If you have used it before, how has your experience been?

I bought several (couldn't decide on a pattern) of the just retired style hipsters when they were on sale online recently. I love them. I wish that I could see all of the bags in person as you did, but I bet it is overwhelming. I did watch VB on QVC on Thursday and that helps to see them better than on VB's website. The metropolitan does look very nice and I'm sure that you will love it. I'm excited for you! Please come back and let us know likes/dislikes.


----------



## JJB

I saw the Julia on QVC and it looks so very classy. Please do a review when you get yours. Love to hear about bags!


----------



## izzy

Okay so i'm now in LOVE with the new Dahlia print! I think i'm going to get the metropolitan, but i have to go look at it in person to get a feel if it would work for classes or not.  And ya'll are promoting it since i only found out about the new prints from this thread.


----------



## JJB

I can't remember is I've asked this before so pardon me if I have! My mind is sometimes mushy. 

I have a dell 17.3" laptop and am looking for a VB or similar pretty lightweight bag for it. Do any of you have the laptop portfolio from VB? If so, would you measure the inside of it for me?  My laptop measures 16-5/8 x 10-1/2".  The only thing that I have that it will fit in is the Stephanie Dawn carry on (very nice), but would rather use that for clothing. Thanks!


----------



## izzy

JJB its made to fit up to a 17inch laptop so yours would fit just without the velcro bar thing in the bag.


----------



## lindnet

Yay, I'm so glad this thread is active again.  I am a newbie to Vera, but I sure can tell I have the potential to become an addict!    I'll have to go look at the Stephanie Dawn collection on Shoebuy.com again, I didn't know they were having a sale!

JJB, I have to say that Bonanzle so far seems great.  You don't even have to sign up for the site to buy things, and you can chat with the seller if you want.  I got a great price on the Metropolitan there and the seller has lots of VB stuff.  Funny thing is, the same seller is on eBay (same name).  The same bag was almost $10 more on eBay from her.  I'm thinking fees, maybe?

Izzy, I really liked the Metropolitan.  Another great bag if you want to carry a laptop is the new laptop backpack.  It was really close between the two for me.


----------



## ayuryogini

I haven't really been keeping up with the new Vera, but I just noticed the Metropolitan tote today; I only saw it online, but I think I love it. 
Lindnet, did you already receive yours?
Or has anyone else gotten one? From the measurements, it looks like it could be carried as a handbag; it reminds me of a large Bowler.
Is that what it's like in person?
If so, that's just what I've been wanting; something for my Kindle and my iPad; 
I'd love to hear how people like them; I know some of the VB totes can be gi-hugic, so I'd love to hear if this could be considered large handbag size.


----------



## JJB

When they showed it on QVC it looked to me like a larger handbag size. I do not know why they have not posted the videos on their site from the presentation of the new items that they showed on air.


----------



## mlewis78

The dimensions of the Metropolitan are noted in the website (in inches).


----------



## lindnet

ayuryogini said:


> I haven't really been keeping up with the new Vera, but I just noticed the Metropolitan tote today; I only saw it online, but I think I love it.
> Lindnet, did you already receive yours?
> Or has anyone else gotten one? From the measurements, it looks like it could be carried as a handbag; it reminds me of a large Bowler.
> Is that what it's like in person?
> If so, that's just what I've been wanting; something for my Kindle and my iPad;
> I'd love to hear how people like them; I know some of the VB totes can be gi-hugic, so I'd love to hear if this could be considered large handbag size.


I haven't gotten mine yet, but I did "handle" one in person at a shop here in town. I haven't seen a bowler, so I can't compare. It's smaller than the Weekender by a lot. It's big enough to carry a laptop in, so it could be considered a large purse size. I usually carry more medium sized purses, so for me it's bigger than I would carry as a purse. But it's not luggage sized at all. If you think of a kind of cross between a laptop bag and a big purse (with lots of organization), that about describes it. It's an awesome bag, I was really impressed with it. I'll take pics once it arrives!


----------



## ayuryogini

lindnet said:


> I haven't gotten mine yet, but I did "handle" one in person at a shop here in town. I haven't seen a bowler, so I can't compare. It's smaller than the Weekender by a lot. It's big enough to carry a laptop in, so it could be considered a large purse size. I usually carry more medium sized purses, so for me it's bigger than I would carry as a purse. But it's not luggage sized at all. If you think of a kind of cross between a laptop bag and a big purse (with lots of organization), that about describes it. It's an awesome bag, I was really impressed with it. *I'll take pics once it arrives!*


That's great. We LOVE pictures!!!! I'm really looking forward to seeing it. Thanks.


----------



## Susan in VA

JJB said:


> I can't remember is I've asked this before so pardon me if I have! My mind is sometimes mushy.
> 
> I have a dell 17.3" laptop and am looking for a VB or similar pretty lightweight bag for it. Do any of you have the laptop portfolio from VB? If so, would you measure the inside of it for me? My laptop measures 16-5/8 x 10-1/2". The only thing that I have that it will fit in is the Stephanie Dawn carry on (very nice), but would rather use that for clothing. Thanks!


I have the large laptop bag, and can measure it precisely when I get home, but I'm pretty sure that, as izzy said, yours will fit just fine. If you'd like pictures of something specific on that bag, let me know.

I've been using it for a couple of months, and mostly like it. Drawbacks: Unlike the other VB bags, it's not washable, so it's probably a good idea to get it in a color with a dark background. Also, the zipper is in two parts... they start at the bottom of the sides, go up, around the top, and meet at the top, as you'd expect... but if you just open the zip along the top, the bag doesn't separate enough to slide in the laptop... you have to move the zip (or at least one side) most of the way down the side to open it far enough. Depending on where you are, and if there's space to set down the bag as you're packing up the computer, that can be a bit annoying. (But I'd still get the same bag again if something happened to this one.)


----------



## JJB

Susan,
I would appreciate it very much if you would measure the inside of it for me when you have a chance. The thing is that mine is a little larger than what are called 17" laptops as that  usually refers to the screen measurement and mine is called a 17.3" screen which may be larger in width than the regular 17" screen laptops. Thanks so much. I appreciate the tips also, I had not thought about the washable feature. Maybe they should make them in the frill line that has the coating that could be cleaned up easier.


----------



## lindnet

Does anyone know much about the small/regular VB backpack?  I was wondering if the side pockets on the outside will fit a water bottle?

YES, I'm still shopping.


----------



## JJB

lindnet said:


> Does anyone know much about the small/regular VB backpack? I was wondering if the side pockets on the outside will fit a water bottle?
> 
> YES, I'm still shopping.


Sorry, I have not seen the inside of those.

VB does not do a good job with pictures/descriptions on their site. I often look to see if the item is listed on QVC since they always have several pictures, better descriptions and reviews that mention features. They also usually have videos. I can't remember if I've seen backpacks on there or not.

Another thing that I've tried is to look on ebay for the item as sometimes they will show inside pictures of the item for sale.

Have fun shopping. I'm addicted too!


----------



## Susan in VA

JJB said:


> Susan,
> I would appreciate it very much if you would measure the inside of it for me when you have a chance. The thing is that mine is a little larger than what are called 17" laptops as that usually refers to the screen measurement and mine is called a 17.3" screen which may be larger in width than the regular 17" screen laptops. Thanks so much. I appreciate the tips also, I had not thought about the washable feature. Maybe they should make them in the frill line that has the coating that could be cleaned up easier.


Okay... let's see..... inside dimensions are 16 3/8 wide, 11 1/4 high. (There's also a little Velcro-attachable bar to make the space smaller in either direction if so desired.)

The corners are slightly rounded, making the diagonal measurement just a tad smaller... it's 18 5/8.

Hope that helps -- let me know if there's more info you'd like.


----------



## JJB

Susan,

Bless your kind heart for taking those measurements for me. Now I know for sure that my laptop will not fit. You have saved me from ordering one and then having to return it. I am so  grateful to you.


----------



## lindnet

Ummmm.....not to be an enabler or anything   but VB has the large backpacks on sale for $40 and free shipping for orders over $75 till Wednesday.


----------



## JJB

lindnet said:


> Ummmm.....not to be an enabler or anything  but VB has the large backpacks on sale for $40 and free shipping for orders over $75 till Wednesday.


I was just gonna post this!

The messengers are also $40


----------



## Meemo

Tall Zip Tote is down to $29 from $84. Only 4 patterns still available...I will not order, I will not order....but man, that's my kind of sale!

http://www.verabradley.com/catalog/search.cmd?form_state=searchForm&keyword=tall+zip+tote&x=0&y=0


----------



## corkyb

Large backpack and messenger bag on sale today at VB for $40 each.
Paula


----------



## Susan in VA

JJB said:


> Susan,
> 
> Bless your kind heart for taking those measurements for me. Now I know for sure that my laptop will not fit. You have saved me from ordering one and then having to return it. I am so grateful to you.


You're very welcome, but I'm surprised that yours won't fit! I thought they had designed it to hold pretty much any of the larger laptops.

Off to go look at the tall tote..... I do not need another tote bag I do not need another tote bag I do not need another tote bag... but I'm just looking, right?


----------



## ladyknight33

I have the messenger in Caffe Latte'. I love it since it matches all my other bags. I am trying to resist buying the messenger in Night and Day (black and white). I wear alot of black and white so it is really calling my name. I go to a family reunion in a week, I have four law books to buy for my kid.  Help me!!


----------



## JJB

ladyknight33 said:


> I have the messenger in Caffe Latte'. I love it since it matches all my other bags. I am trying to resist buying the messenger in Night and Day (black and white). I wear alot of black and white so it is really calling my name. I go to a family reunion in a week, I have four law books to buy for my kid. Help me!!


If you already have the messenger in the Caffe Latte then you already have one to go with black. Do you really like that webbed strap? Do you really like that great big flap? Just think of how guilty that you will feel if you buy it. You have so many other more practical things that you have to spend your money on than another bag to put in your closet and look at!


----------



## JJB

Susan in VA said:


> You're very welcome, but I'm surprised that yours won't fit! I thought they had designed it to hold pretty much any of the larger laptops.
> 
> Off to go look at the tall tote..... I do not need another tote bag I do not need another tote bag I do not need another tote bag... but I'm just looking, right?


The way that I measured mine, I need another 1/8-1/2" in the width.

You don't need another tote! This one is tall and narrow and it will be a bottomless pit!


----------



## Susan in VA

JJB said:


> The way that I measured mine, I need another 1/8-1/2" in the width.


Only another 1/8", maybe... hmmm..... I wonder how precise their manufacturing is, whether there's any variation? Is there a store near you that sells them, so you could try it out in person?



JJB said:


> You don't need another tote! This one is tall and narrow and it will be a bottomless pit!


LOL! That's true... it would be better if files fit in horizontally, so that paper doesn't slide out as you remove them... and you're doing a fine job being an anti-enabler! First one I've seen here....


----------



## lindnet

Awwww.....JJB, you're no fun!  You're saving ladyknight33 from impulse buying something she doesn't really need!  

Geez, where were you when I needed you?

I'm happy to say that I might have conquered this impulse.  I don't really need a large backpack OR a messenger OR a zip tote!  Ok....I might need to confess a little here.  I LOOKED at the backpacks.  But since they weren't on sale in Hello Dahlia or Java Blue, I was able to resist.  For now.

Messenger?  Hmmmm........be right back!


----------



## ladyknight33

@lindent  right   I still have 48 hours to hit buy.  

Gonna go count my change that's suppose to be for Kindle books. Looks like some 
Ramen noodles may be in my future


----------



## JJB

Well, sorry but she said a"help me"! 
Then Susan sounded as though she needed help too!
So, I tried.


Susan, no stores close to me, so I never get to see anything in person first.


----------



## Susan in VA

JJB said:


> Well, sorry but she said a"help me"!
> Then Susan sounded as though she needed help too!
> So, I tried.


I think you're very brave to be an anti-enabler here.  A for effort. Not that I think it will have a great deal of effect on most people in this thread....  



JJB said:


> Susan, no stores close to me, so I never get to see anything in person first.


Oh, too bad. No KB members who might have one either? Where are you?


----------



## JJB

Susan,

I think that you are correct about anti-enabling. When you have an illness as some of us do, not much really helps. In psych class I believe it was called "buying mania".


----------



## lindnet

LOL, I'm usually pretty frugal and not much of an impulse buyer.  But sometimes I just get in "a mood"!  When I start feeling like I deserve a treat and thinking I should spend some of my hard earned cash on myself, look out!   

I'm happy to report that I still haven't ordered anything tonight.     Yet.


----------



## mlewis78

How did I miss this? They never come to NYC, but...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGTLeJarqO4&feature=channel


----------



## sjc

mlewis78 said:


> How did I miss this? They never come to NYC, but...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGTLeJarqO4&feature=channel


*Wish I was there!!*

I will not order something in Very Berry Paisley

I will not order something in Very Berry Paisley

I will not order something in Very Berry Paisley

I will not order something in Very Berry Paisley

I will not order something in Very Berry Paisley

I will not order something in Very Berry Paisley

I will not order something in Very Berry Paisley*...heavy sigh...*


----------



## drenee

I have the tall tote. It was my first VB. I LOVE it.
I have carried everyday and everywhere. 
deb


----------



## lindnet

Dang, they were just giving away stuff!!  Oh why do I live in a little town in northern CA??  (thanks mlewis7.

Now I want a wallet.  

Or something in Very Berry Paisley (thanks sjc)

Or a tall tote (thanks drenee).

LOL, why didn't you guys tell me this stuff was so addicting??


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

I'm still pondering! I haven't bought - yet! 

One thing that truly bugs me about ordering from VB's web site is the shipping. $10 to send a very light weight Hipster? I'd like to see them offer "real" free shipping occasionally, instead of the usual free with the purchase of $75. Just my 2 cents.

I'm still unsure about the new prints. I'd like to see a very "classic" black print. Lately it seems the prints are large and "busy". That being said, I do want a Julia and the new Hipster!!


----------



## JJB

I think that the barcelona in many of the styles looks like pretty much a classic black print. I have not seen any in person, though.


----------



## hsuthard

Well, it was too much for me, so. I caved and ordered a messenger bag yesterday. My dd has been asking for the simply violet messenger so I went ahead and ordered it for school. And then I had to get the free shipping so I added in the tippy tie tote for her too, and the matching headband and card holder as well. All for $80 shipped with tax!


----------



## lindnet

Good for you, Holly!!  We want pictures when you get it all, of course!


----------



## KindleGirl

mrskb said:


> I'm still pondering! I haven't bought - yet!
> 
> One thing that truly bugs me about ordering from VB's web site is the shipping. $10 to send a very light weight Hipster? I'd like to see them offer "real" free shipping occasionally, instead of the usual free with the purchase of $75. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> I'm still unsure about the new prints. I'd like to see a very "classic" black print. Lately it seems the prints are large and "busy". That being said, I do want a Julia and the new Hipster!!


Yes, their shipping is expensive but I think it's because they have to add the cost of the very nice boxes that you get with your purchase. Inside of the shipping box is a beautiful VB box and inside is your purchase wrapped in tissue paper. It's a nice presentation, especially if it's a gift for someone....but then sometimes it's nice being pampered and getting something packaged nicely for yourself too.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

I know...I do love getting those pretty boxes! VB always does a nice job with their packaging..very classy...so I'd better remember that when I complain about S&H, huh?  ...still haven't ordered. I'm thinking Hipsters in Barcelona and Blue Rhapsody now. And since I'd be over $75, I'd get free shipping.


----------



## lindnet

If I hadn't just spent over $150 on VB this weekend, I would totally take advantage of the free shipping from the website.  Go for it, Mrskb!  Both of those patterns are very pretty.


----------



## mlewis78

I don't like the shipping costs and here in NY we pay tax on it.  It ends up being almost $20 more than the items themselves.  We don't have any VB stores in NYC but have some shops that carry a small stock of VB.  I loved the box and tissue the first time I got one, but I'd prefer not to have it when it's not a gift.  I've had to recycle all but one of them and need to get rid of that one.  I don't have space for empty boxes.


----------



## lindnet

Imagine my surprise when 2 of my VB items arrived already!!










I took a picture of the Metropolitan with my Kindle in front, so you could see the size. The other thing was just a little clip zip and I didn't take a pic of that. Let me know if there's something you want me to take a pic of on the bag!


----------



## mlewis78

Your picture gives us a better perspective on the size of the Metropolitan bag and how it will hold a laptop.  Very nice!


----------



## JJB

It is beautiful, just beautiful. Does it have any pockets inside in the bigger part (besides the laptop divider)?

Where does your kindle fit the best in it?

Thanks so much for sharing your picture.


----------



## Guest

I have a Tall Zip Tote in Botanica. Love it! I'm really wanting a messenger in Make Me Blush. I think I'm going to sell my Alice in MMB as I just don't find it very comfortable to wear.


----------



## izzy

Lindnet could you please please please take pictures of the inside of the bag and all the compartments? I haven't gotten to go look at it in a store and am really wanting to order the metropolitan(same print even hehe). I just can't get a good look at the compartments on the website!


----------



## lynninva

OK, y'all have drawn me in - I purchased my first VB items this week. I was at a local store that only carries a limited selection. I didn't want anything very bright. I had been thinking of Barcelona, but they didn't have any items in that print. Slate Blooms appealed to me when I saw it in person.

I bought the Hipster & a small cosmetic case. In the second picture, the bag is holding: small cosmetic bag at the bottom, my iPad in Apple cover, Blackberry in case, and wallet:

















With the iPad, I am limited as to what I can carry with it, but it fits the essentials. Without the iPad, I can get a number of items in it (even a water bottle) without it looking overstuffed.


----------



## lindnet

Oh, lynninva, thanks for the detail explanation along with your pictures! I can't wait to get my Hipster now. And I like the Slate Blooms a lot more on the Hipster than I did on the Metropolitan.

Ok, here are more pics for izzy and JBB.

This one is showing the laptop padded compartment inside.










And this shows the 2 slip pockets on the other side (inside).


----------



## lindnet

This one shows the pocket on one side of the outside. It zips down both sides and has gussets, so it opens very wide. It has a clear window for an ID, another card pocket, 3 pen pockets, another slip pocket, and a zippered pocket. Very big and nicely organized.










This shows the pocket on the other side, also zippered, but more of a flat pocket. It goes to the bottom of the bag, so pretty deep.










And last, but not least, I tried to show that underneath that above pocket, there is a slot for your luggage handles, so you can slide the bag onto them. I LOVE this feature.


----------



## JJB

lynninva said:


> OK, y'all have drawn me in - I purchased my first VB items this week. I was at a local store that only carries a limited selection. I didn't want anything very bright. I had been thinking of Barcelona, but they didn't have any items in that print. Slate Blooms appealed to me when I saw it in person.
> 
> I bought the Hipster & a small cosmetic case. In the second picture, the bag is holding: small cosmetic bag at the bottom, my iPad in Apple cover, Blackberry in case, and wallet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the iPad, I am limited as to what I can carry with it, but it fits the essentials. Without the iPad, I can get a number of items in it (even a water bottle) without it looking overstuffed.


Your hipster is wonderful. I love it. Now I want a new one. Yours looks bigger and better than mine do. Mine are the just retired style. I love that print too. It looks much better in your pictures than it does on their website. I wouldn't have known that you could get your ipad in it and the other things without it looking stuffed.

I don't see inside pockets, does it have the slip in pockets inside? Do you have anything in the outside pockets? If I remember right, it has a zipper pocket on the back side and two smaller ones on the front.


----------



## JJB

Linda,

Thanks for your pictures too! I love seeing such great pictures that you two are showing. It is so much better than trying to figure it out from the VB website. 

I didn't realize that there were two slip pockets inside, that is great. Will your kindle fit into one of the slip pockets? 

I love your bag. What do you think about the webbed strap? Will you like having both kinds to carry?


----------



## lindnet

Oh, thank you for asking that question!  I didn't even THINK to see if the Kindle would fit in one of those slip pockets.  YES!!  I have mine in a small BorsaBella bag, the kind you put the naked Kindle in, and it fits just perfect into the slip pockets on the inside!!  I'm so excited now!  

I think I'm really going to like the two strap options.  The long strap can be unclipped if you don't want to use it, but I think I'll like having it there.  It adjusts a lot, so you can wear it cross-body if you want, or just over your shoulder.  And I like the little quick grab handles as well.


----------



## izzy

Oh wow i love how much organization is actually in the metropolitan bag! I can actually fit all my carry on items into it i think when i fly home. 
Thanks so much for the photos Lindnet! I'm going to get one of this when i go home to use for classes and travel.


----------



## lindnet

Glad you like it, izzy!  That's what I got it for.....to use as a carry on when I travel.  I'm sure glad I ordered the hipster as well, because I wouldn't be able to stand putting my new bag away and not using it, if I didn't have another one coming.  

I forgot to say, lynninva, I love the inside pattern on your bag!


----------



## mlewis78

Does anyone know if the new hipster is larger than the old one?  I don't think I have access to the old dimensions.  The new one looks bigger to me and that you can fit your ipad in there is great.

Love the Metropolitan and the photos of it, lindnet.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

mlewis78 said:


> Does anyone know if the new hipster is larger than the old one? I don't think I have access to the old dimensions. The new one looks bigger to me and that you can fit your ipad in there is great.
> 
> Love the Metropolitan and the photos of it, lindnet.


Maybe someone who has the new Hipster could show us a modeling picture


----------



## lindnet

I thought I read that they had made it a little bigger (didn't the opening used to be smaller?) and added a pocket or two to the outside.


----------



## JJB

Good to know that the metropolitan has a good pocket for the kindle!

I think that hipster picture looks as though it has a bigger opening at the top than mine has. That was the biggest thing that I would want in a different one than I have. I would have liked a bigger opening and just a little bit bigger all around. The new one looks to be that. I wish that I could compare them side by side. This should teach me a lesson to not buy several of one style at a time.


----------



## lynninva

JJB said:


> I don't see inside pockets, does it have the slip in pockets inside? Do you have anything in the outside pockets? If I remember right, it has a zipper pocket on the back side and two smaller ones on the front.


I didn't have anything in the pockets when I took my pictures. It has a zipper pocket on both the front & back (the back side one is a little taller). Then there is a slip pocket on the front behind the zipper pocket. Inside, there are three slip pockets along the back:










Unfortunately, I don't have one of the original hipsters to be able to compare sizes.


----------



## hudsonam

Well, even though I have a Bowler in Call Me Coral that's barely been used because I haven't had it very long, I just won a Bowler in Slate Blooms on ebay. *whoops!* I'll report back when I get it.


----------



## lindnet

LOL, hudsonam, how on earth did that happen?  It was an accident?    I've never seen the bowler in person, though I know a lot of people really like them.  Can you tell us what it is that you like about the bowler bag?  With pictures, if you can.  

Lynninva, the pics of your messenger are just killing me!  I'm hoping mine arrives tomorrow.  Very pretty!


----------



## mlewis78

The Bowler has an inside zip pocket that is big enough to hold a kindle in its cover.  Some here have said that it can hold an ipad at the same time.  It has a rather short handle drop, however, with double rounded handles, and many hear have complained that one of the two handles falls off the shoulder.  I've had that happen too, but it didn't really bother me as long as one stayed on my shoulder.

I went to two stores today that carry a limited selection of VB bags.  First I went to Crabtree & Eveline, where they only had the Spring 2010 colors.  They were all 40% off.  I didn't buy.  If I had bought, it would have been either a Betsy or hipster.

Later I stopped in Lee's Art Store.  At first I thought they didn't have the new colors, since there were so many of the Spring and Summer ones.  They had all three of the Fall colors but very limited selection of styles.  I want the very berry paisley large hobo and they had it, but I just couldn't make myself spend the money.  They didn't have the Get Carried Away bag, which I also want.  They had just one vbp hobo, so it will be gone soon.

We need a Vera Bradley shop in Manhattan.


----------



## mlewis78

I just ordered two very berry paisley items on Bonanzle.  Uh-oh!  At least they were a bit lower in price with no tax or shipping extras.  I ordered the pleated tote and the new hipster.

I have a yellowbird pleated tote and love it.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

I have a pleated tote in Yellow Bird too! I love the tote, but wish I'd gotten a different print


----------



## lindnet

Congrats on your Bonanzle order!!  I really like the VBP print, you'll post pics when you get them?  I sure hope my Hipster comes today!!

Mrskb, did you order yet?  You guys are making me want to go look at the pleated totes now.


----------



## mlewis78

I bought the yellowbird pleated tote at a good sale price directly from VB online.  I use it as a handbag.  I do have to put my kindle in its Borsa Bella bag in it because the zippered pocket inside isn't large enough for it.  

My VBP items shipped today from NJ.


----------



## lindnet

Yippee!  My Hipster and little zip coin purse came today!!!  I love them!  The hipster is bigger than I had remembered, and I'm glad.  It will be a great little everyday purse (once I quit trying to carry everything I own).  I can't wait to transfer my stuff over and start carrying it!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

I still can't push that order button!! I'll have a chance on Monday to go back to the shop that carries VB, and maybe I can "try them on"....unless I could get someone here to post "modeling pics"....anyone? Hipster? Julia? (They do a lot of this on The Purse Forum, and it really helps!)  Sigh! Maybe I should just push that button....


----------



## ladyknight33

Happy to say, I held off purchasing a messenger bag. I really, really, really wanted it. I bought a portable scanner instead. I will be visiting family next week and it will be an opportunity for me to scan old photos. When we moved to Florida, we lost our family photo album, so I have no pictures of me or my siblings when we were younger.  I did purchase thru the link at the top, so more $$ for Kindle Boards.


 patiently waiting for the next sale so I can get the Night and Day messenger Bag


----------



## lindnet

Mrskb, I would be happy to take a pic with my Hipster in the mirror.  It won't be tonight, as I'm already in my ugly comfy clothes after getting all sweaty at the gym.    But I will take one for you in the next couple of days.  

Ladyknight33, I envy that willpower of yours!  Especially since the sale on the messengers was so good!  But I'm glad to hear you'll be getting some pictures to replace the ones you lost.  What a bummer!

I haven't switched my purse stuff to the Hipster yet, but I'm dying to.  I smile every time I look at it, it's a great looking bag.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

Thank you, lindnet. I'm seriously thinking I'll visit the shop on Monday (it's about 35 miles away), but then, I'm still just thinking about pushing the button and ordering at least one Hipster!


----------



## lindnet

Well, mrskb, I know I'm being an enabler.....but I amazed at how much I like my Hipster and at how much fits in it!  I transferred my things from a healthy back bag, lots of pockets and full of stuff.  I only took a couple of really small items out of it, but put everything else into the Hipster.  Push that button, I swear you won't regret it!  Or wait till you visit the shop so you can avoid shipping.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

My one concern is that it will be too big - I like small bags


----------



## lindnet

Well, it's not what I would call a small bag.  It's more medium.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

I don't think there's a "small" crossbody bag...I think the mini hipster is too small...sounds like a three bears story!!


----------



## drenee

The mini holster is a nice small bag. 
deb


----------



## mlewis78

I received my very berry paisley hipster and pleated tote on Friday.  Someone asked me to post pics, and I will.  Just charged up my camera battery.

The new hipster is a small bag but it will hold the kindle in its cover and the small essentials in the 3 inner pockets and two outside zip pockets.  Have to insert it lengthwise but can turn it horizontal after it's in.  The opening to the bag is rather narrow.

This bag could be used as a kindle travel bag, like the BB kindle travel bag.


----------



## lindnet

Congrats on the new bags!  Do you love them??  I'm looking forward to your pictures.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

drenee said:


> The mini holster is a nice small bag.
> deb


What is the mini holster? Mini hipster? I'm actually looking at that one, just wondering if it's too small...lol, what a dilemma!!


----------



## lindnet

Ok, mrskb, I'm searching through the VB website right now to see if I can find you a small cross-body bag.  I saw the mini hipster in person and it is pretty small.

The Libby would work, but they must be closing it out, it doesn't come in the new colors.  The prices are good, though!  And you can find more patterns on eBay or Bonanzle, I bet.

How about the Frannie?  9 1/2" x 5 1/4" and an adjustable strap.  Cute, too!

Maybe the Rosie Posie hipster?  It has a 24" drop on the strap, not sure if that's long enough?

That's actually all I found that are smaller than the hipster and have the longer strap.  Go look at the Frannie, I think it's a pretty neat bag.


----------



## mlewis78

I took a few pics of my very berry paisley new hipster and pleated tote. Some of my pics had some yellow cast to them and are not too sharp, but here goes . . .

















back of hipster:









inside of hipster:









inside of pleated tote:


----------



## mlewis78

I do indeed love these bags.  Haven't taken them out (used) yet.


----------



## Meemo

Here's today's tiny little Vera purchase for me - the Petal Pouch in Barcelona (Frill collection). I wanted something small to put my iPod Nano in in my purse & it was only $9. I kept looking around my house for something small and I found some things but nothing this small, and I like that it's laminated on the outside and soft fabric inside to protect the screen. I looked at the new Hipster, it does seem to be a bit bigger than my old-style Hipster, which I rarely use - I prefer "long" purses over "deep" ones - easier to find stuff. Such a big picture of such a small item - it is literally bigger than the actual pouch!


----------



## ayuryogini

mlewis and lindnet: thank you so much for your pics; I especially love that Metropolitan; I just may be selling my Symphony in Hue Bowler to get a Metropolitan in that pattern; I love the larger size, and although I love the Bowler, it doesn't quite work if I want to take my iPad with me, but it's just so great for the Kindle; well, I'll still have my Make Me Blush bowler. I really like the Hello Dahlia from the pics; haven't been to my local Vera store yet since the new patterns came out.
Meemo, I love your Petal Pouch, too; does it seem to be working well for your nano?


----------



## drenee

I stopped in a VB store today and found the Angle tote. Very nice. Did not buy anything though. 
deb


----------



## JJB

Love those pictures girls!

mlewis, what is that gorgeous blue patterned item in your hipster?


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

JJB said:


> Love those pictures girls!
> 
> mlewis, what is that gorgeous blue patterned item in your hipster?


OOOOh! I think it's a Blue Rhapsody wallet!! I love that print!

lindnet, thanks for all of your "detective" work! I'm definitely going to the shop on Monday to see what they have. It'll help to see the bags in real life. Hopefully they'll have a good selection...and if they have a bag that I want, but not the right print, I can always order, or check online options. I'll keep you all posted 

Thanks to everyone who have posted pictures!!


----------



## mlewis78

mrskb, you are right.  It's a blue rhapsody turn-lock wallet.  I also had in there my kindle in an m-edge go jacket.


----------



## lindnet

Oh, I love the VBP hipster and pleated tote, mlewis78!!  Very pretty pattern!

And Meemo, that Petal Pouch is cuter than heck!  $9  That's a steal!  

Ayuryogini, I know you'll love the Metropolitan!

Mrskb, I hope they have something you like when you get to see the bags in person.  

I don't know if you guys look at the Buy, Sell, Trade, or Barter thread, but Gwennie has been selling some VB bags and stuff on there today.  I came very close to getting the Java Blue stuff!!  That's my second favorite pattern.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

mlewis78 said:


> mrskb, you are right. It's a blue rhapsody turn-lock wallet. I also had in there my kindle in an m-edge go jacket.


That gives me a really good idea of the size of the Hipster. Thank you!!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

Mrskb, I hope they have something you like when you get to see the bags in person.

I don't know if you guys look at the Buy, Sell, Trade, or Barter thread, but Gwennie has been selling some VB bags and stuff on there today. I came very close to getting the Java Blue stuff!! That's my second favorite pattern.

[/quote]

I'm sure I won't have any problem finding something that I like...I always do!!

I'll have to check out Gwennie's list


----------



## identicaltriplets

Oh gracious, I have an addiction!  LOL!  I love way too much VB stuff!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

identicaltriplets said:


> Oh gracious, I have an addiction! LOL! I love way too much VB stuff!


I don't think you can ever have too much lol!


----------



## Meemo

ayuryogini said:


> Meemo, I love your Petal Pouch, too; does it seem to be working well for your nano?


It fits the Nano perfectly and because the zipper goes across the top and down one side, it's very easy to get in and out. I'd just wrapped the headphones around one of those fish thingies to use in a wristlet I already had, and that'll have to go because it's too fat (the Petal Pouch is pretty flat, which is another thing I really like about it - easy to slip into bags).


----------



## AlexJouJou

lindnet said:


> Oh, I love the VBP hipster and pleated tote, mlewis78!! Very pretty pattern!
> 
> And Meemo, that Petal Pouch is cuter than heck! $9 That's a steal!
> 
> Ayuryogini, I know you'll love the Metropolitan!
> 
> Mrskb, I hope they have something you like when you get to see the bags in person.
> 
> I don't know if you guys look at the Buy, Sell, Trade, or Barter thread, but Gwennie has been selling some VB bags and stuff on there today. I came very close to getting the Java Blue stuff!! That's my second favorite pattern.


Guilty here..I bought the Java Blue stuff! I adore that pattern and have no VB as of yet. It was just my birthday so I treated myself. Thanks Gwennie!


----------



## mlewis78

AlexJouJou said:


> Guilty here..I bought the Java Blue stuff! I adore that pattern and have no VB as of yet. It was just my birthday so I treated myself. Thanks Gwennie!


Happy Birthday! Enjoy your java blue VB bags!

I just used my new VBP hipster today for the essentials, along with a tote bag (not VB) for my swimming things. It worked well for me.


----------



## lindnet

Oh good for you, AlexJouJou, happy birthday!  I came so close to trying to get it as well!  I had the PM open and halfway written before I figured out that I really wanted a backpack or a wallet.  I just love the Java Blue pattern!

I took my hipster out running around today and really enjoyed it.  We went to the mall and out to dinner, I wore it over my shoulder and cross-body and liked it both ways.  

My name is Linda and I'm addicted to VB.  IdenticalTriplets, I feel your pain!

I don't know how long I'll be able to resist the temptation to get something else.

Mrskb, let us know how your trip to the VB store goes!


----------



## identicaltriplets

lindnet said:


> My name is Linda and I'm addicted to VB. IdenticalTriplets, I feel your pain!
> 
> I don't know how long I'll be able to resist the temptation to get something else.
> 
> Mrskb, let us know how your trip to the VB store goes!


LOL! I am SO bad! I have a Night and Day Cha Cha Handbag on the way! I don't have any Night and Day pieces (I usually stick with pinks) but thought this looked fun!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

Thank you, lindnet! I'm getting ready to go soon!!!!

Happy Birthday, AlexJouJOu! Congrats on your new VB!!

Meemo, that Petal Pouch is adorable!

Alright....I'm off for a morning of shopping


----------



## tastefullyjune

Just saw on FB that the All in One Wristlets are $16 through tomorrow!


----------



## identicaltriplets

tastefullyjune said:


> Just saw on FB that the All in One Wristlets are $16 through tomorrow!


Yes, just got the e-mail, and there's free shipping too.


----------



## lindnet

Thanks for the heads up on the sale!  I'm resisting, even though I want one of those wristlets.  The sale is only for the discontinued patterns and the free shipping is for orders over $75.  See how I talked myself out of that??  

I'm still looking, though.  At some point I want some Java Blue stuff.

Mrskb, I can't wait to hear about your shopping trip!  Good luck!

Identicaltriplets, I hope you post pics of your Cha Cha when you get it!


----------



## identicaltriplets

lindnet said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the sale! I'm resisting, even though I want one of those wristlets. The sale is only for the discontinued patterns and the free shipping is for orders over $75. See how I talked myself out of that??
> 
> Identicaltriplets, I hope you post pics of your Cha Cha when you get it!


That's the way to talk yourself out of it!  And I sure will post pics. Wish it would come today but I don't think Fed Ex ground delivers on Mondays. They also didn't give me a tracking number. Darn!


----------



## hudsonam

Well, I got my Slate Blooms Bowler today from ebay, and it's great, except the straps are all wrinkled up and not smooth like they should be.   I've purchased from this seller before and had a good experience, so I hope she/he handles this the right way. I'm not sure if I'd want to spend the money to send it back if I have to pay for return shipping myself though. I don't think I should have to, but I'm not sure what they'll say. Love the color though.


----------



## lindnet

Wow, hudsonam, what a bummer to wait for your bag to arrive and then have it not be perfect!  I'm glad you like it, though, so at least you know you want that same bag.  I didn't get to see the bowler in person, the store here didn't have any in stock.  So of course we want pics!


----------



## identicaltriplets

That is terrible that the bag is not perfect. Let us know how it goes!

And does anyone use a mini hipster for their K2 only?  I am wondering if I should get one.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

I'm back!!!! But I didn't buy anything!!!!! I tried the Hipster, but decided it was a bit too big for my liking. If I needed a larger bag, I'd have bought it, but my small Betsy's pretty much fit the bill there. It really is a nice bag though, sleek and functional. I would have purchased another Olivia if the store had one in stock, but none to be found. I was ready to get a couple of the Mini Hipsters, until I found that they have velcro fasteners! Yuck! I would think for $45 they could have used something nicer than velcro. I pondered over the All in One Wristlet, and would have gotten one if they'd had the right print. So....nothing   

Identicaltriplets - I don't think the K2 will fit in the Mini Hipster, even if it's naked. I could be wrong however!


----------



## drenee

I agree about the velcro on the mini hipster.  It's a pain.  I have considered trying to remove it and have a snap or even nothing is better than the velcro.  
deb


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

drenee said:


> I agree about the velcro on the mini hipster. It's a pain. I have considered trying to remove it and have a snap or even nothing is better than the velcro.
> deb


I sew quite a bit, and I even thought about removing the velcro, and putting a snap or something nice in its place. And maybe someday, when these little bags go on sale, I'd consider that...just not at $45


----------



## drenee

I did not want to spend 45 either. I got mine on eBay for 20. 
deb


----------



## identicaltriplets

drenee said:


> I did not want to spend 45 either. I got mine on eBay for 20.
> deb


There are a few for $18 on the website now but not sure I would like it after hearing about the velcro. Hmm?


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

I just saw those $18 ones...still thinking about the velcro though...


----------



## lindnet

Oh, I so agree about the mini hipster!  I saw it in the shop and that was the first thing I said.....Ewww, it has velcro!  

Mrskb, too bad you didn't see anything you wanted to buy, but it was worth going so you could quit wondering about the hipster, right?  

I just read over on another thread that Barnes and Noble has a VB display?  I might have to go check out the local store and see if they have some there.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

You're right, I quit wondering!  

I forgot to say I also saw the Julia, which I thought I'd love, but when I saw it in real life, I didn't really like it....too boxy, almost cheap-looking to me....Oh well! I have a big box full of VB bags, and a bunch of Coach too....do I really NEED another bag? (I realize that remark might lead to something, knowing the enablers!)


----------



## mlewis78

mrskb said:


> You're right, I quit wondering!
> 
> I forgot to say I also saw the Julia, which I thought I'd love, but when I saw it in real life, I didn't really like it....too boxy, almost cheap-looking to me....Oh well! I have a big box full of VB bags, and a bunch of Coach too....do I really NEED another bag? (I realize that remark might lead to something, knowing the enablers!)


I felt that way about the Julia, and it was too small for me.

Barnes & Noble usually has a book tote -- about $46 -- and some accessories.

Someone mentioned a paperback book cover, but I looked for it this week on the VB site and couldn't find one. Just wanted to see it.


----------



## hudsonam

lindnet said:


> Wow, hudsonam, what a bummer to wait for your bag to arrive and then have it not be perfect! I'm glad you like it, though, so at least you know you want that same bag. I didn't get to see the bowler in person, the store here didn't have any in stock. So of course we want pics!


Still no response from the seller, but we'll see. I'm torn about whether to keep it if she can't exchange it. I paid about $58 for it, but the last one I got from her *was* perfect, for about the same price, as was the Call Me Coral I got from another ebayer for $52-ish (you can see I love the Bowler  ). There are some pics earlier in this thread of my old Blue Rhapsody Bowler, I think. It's a bag I never liked until I saw it up close and in action with all the great pockets and organization. And I love how it opens up nice and wide, but has the gussetted sides so nothing falls out.


----------



## J.R.Tate

I have a friend who is completey obsessed with Vera Bradley...

I think the bags are cute and all, but personally, I don't think I could afford them.  They come out with cute prints and designs, and I love the cloth fabric and the convenience of the storage. Maybe one day I'll get one.


----------



## hsuthard

The VB paperback book covers are at Barnes and Noble, they no longer sell them on the VB site.  They usually have some of the stationery and mugs at B&N as well. I personally love the pens!


----------



## lindnet

Jessica_Tate, if you look around on eBay and other auction sites, you can find them for pretty good prices.  

Thanks for the info on the book covers, hsuthard.  I think I may have to make a little stop at B&N soon!


----------



## mlewis78

Does anyone have a VB book cover, and is it comfortable to read a book with the cover on it?


----------



## Meemo

mlewis78 said:


> Someone mentioned a paperback book cover, but I looked for it this week on the VB site and couldn't find one. Just wanted to see it.


I saw them at B&N and if I'm not mistaken they were a B&N "exclusive". I did pull out my Kindle to see if it would fit, of course it didn't. I still wish Vera would make an e-reader cover - something like a "slipcover" for the old Amazon cover would've been nice.


----------



## Meemo

Jessica_Tate said:


> I have a friend who is completey obsessed with Vera Bradley...
> 
> I think the bags are cute and all, but personally, I don't think I could afford them. They come out with cute prints and designs, and I love the cloth fabric and the convenience of the storage. Maybe one day I'll get one.


I haven't paid full price for any of my Vera bags, most I got from the website on clearance, and a couple I've found locally, also on clearance.


----------



## hsuthard

I have two of the covers and have given a few as gifts, too. They don't fit the oversized paperbacks that are extra tall, butnthey fit regular pb's great. They also have a grosgrain ribbon  for a bookmark. I love reading books in my vb covers, they make me smile


----------



## identicaltriplets

hsuthard said:


> I have two of the covers and have given a few as gifts, too. They don't fit the oversized paperbacks that are extra tall, butnthey fit regular pb's great. They also have a grosgrain ribbon for a bookmark. I love reading books in my vb covers, they make me smile


I have a VB bookcover. I have never been able to use it on a book because all of the books I read are usually oversized paperbacks. None of the books I buy come in smaller sizes. I think the genre I read makes them that way standard. Oh well. I use it for my coupons now! LOL!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

Jessica_Tate, keep your eyes open for sales! They happen all the time. We enablers can help you


----------



## identicaltriplets

Okay, here is my Cha Cha Handbag. I love the look of it but it is so small. Much smaller than my daughter and I thought it would be. We both got one but neither of us are sure how to use it now. I cannot fit all of my purse items inside. My K2 in the Javoedge just fits sideways. You can't stand it up because the bag will not close then. Also, it has a magnetic closure. I am not sure if that would hurt the K2 or not. Gracious, now I don't know whether to keep them or send them back. So cute but how to use it?


----------



## drenee

The ChaCha bag is adorable!!!
deb


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

I LOVE the Cha-Cha bag!!!!! I've almost bought one a few times now


----------



## julip

The Cha Cha in the Night and Day is so cute!  I hope you can make it work for you the more you play with it. I have one on the way in Poppy Fields - can't wait to get it. 

I was over looking at the VB book covers on bn.com and would love to get one. Unfortunately the next dtb I plan to buy (since it's not yet available on Kindle) is just an inch to tall for it.


----------



## mlewis78

It sounds as if the book covers are for mass-market paperbacks.


----------



## julip

I just found some super cute large trade size covers on Etsy from seller "QuiltSewCover" that I'm really looking forward to getting, but I sure would love to see VB come out with larger covers in the future.


----------



## JJB

That bag IS adorable. I hope that you can find an occasion to use it. It is so hard to tell what they will be like when we can't see them in person.


----------



## identicaltriplets

JJB said:


> That bag IS adorable. I hope that you can find an occasion to use it. It is so hard to tell what they will be like when we can't see them in person.


Thanks! I think I am going to use it as my Kindle bag instead of a purse. I will keep my Kindle, my light, my journal, and pen/pencil in it. That should work but I am still wondering about the magnetic closure. Does anyone know if that will hurt the K2?


----------



## drenee

The magnetic closure will not hurt the K. Enjoy your bag. 
deb


----------



## identicaltriplets

drenee said:


> The magnetic closure will not hurt the K. Enjoy your bag.
> deb


Cool! Thanks! Off to load it up then and to see what my daughter wants to do with hers.


----------



## lindnet

Ohhhhh.....the Cha Cha is so cute!!  I'm glad you figured out how to put it to good use, it would have been a shame to have to return it.  

Hudsonam, did you ever hear back from the seller?  I went and looked at bowlers and then remembered why I hadn't gotten one.  I don't really like the round handles.

Mrskb, it's a good thing you went and looked at the bags in person.  You almost got the Julia AND the hipster!  I know that when I looked at them in person they were a lot different than I pictured in my mind.

I'm still wanting a few pieces.....I wonder how long I can hold out!


----------



## hudsonam

lindnet said:


> Ohhhhh.....the Cha Cha is so cute!! I'm glad you figured out how to put it to good use, it would have been a shame to have to return it.
> 
> Hudsonam, did you ever hear back from the seller? I went and looked at bowlers and then remembered why I hadn't gotten one. I don't really like the round handles.
> 
> Mrskb, it's a good thing you went and looked at the bags in person. You almost got the Julia AND the hipster! I know that when I looked at them in person they were a lot different than I pictured in my mind.
> 
> I'm still wanting a few pieces.....I wonder how long I can hold out!


No! I didn't!  I just sent her another message.


----------



## lindnet

Wow.  Did she have any negative feedback?  Maybe she's out of town??  I sure hope you didn't get burned!


----------



## sjc

mlewis78 said:


> Does anyone have a VB book cover, and is it comfortable to read a book with the cover on it?


I've never had a problem. Standard pb's only: I wish there were other sizes available and a Kindle cover!!


----------



## hudsonam

lindnet said:


> Wow. Did she have any negative feedback? Maybe she's out of town?? I sure hope you didn't get burned!


She got back to me yesterday and apologized for not getting back to me sooner. I had a good experience with her before, so I don't know what happened this time. I'm going to send it back and get either a refund or exchange. I'll reserve my feedback for her for after all is said and done. She doesn't have any negative feedback, I don't think.


----------



## JJB

It sounds as though it will work out for you in the end. It's a shame that you have to fool around with it, though.


----------



## JJB

I listed some new VB bags and accessories for sale in the marketplace on here if anyone is interested. 

Hipsters, mini-hipster, libby, lola, villager, eyeglass case, all in one, bucket tote, transparent travel pouches


----------



## Guest

I listed my Alice in Make Me Blush there as well, but there's been no interest. Guess everyone is too excited about all the new stuff!


----------



## JJB

I'm surprised that there was no interest in your beautiful Alice!


----------



## lindnet

I'm sure you'll both get bites on your stuff.  It's VB!!  The Alice is beautiful and JJB, you have lots of stuff!  I'm being a little careful now because of all the VB I just bought!  And I might be weird (might be??), but I have just a couple of patterns I like.  The others just don't do it for me.  I'm kinda kicking myself for not jumping on that set of Java Blue stuff that Gwennie listed.  

Hudsonam, I am glad your seller got back to you.  I've had a really good experience in all my eBay purchases, but you just never know.

Identicaltriplets, how is the Cha Cha working out as a Kindle bag?


----------



## JJB

I didn't even see the JB stuff that Gwennie listed! It's just as well as I really need the money and can't spend any and I just would have wanted it and been upset that I couldn't have it.


----------



## sheltiemom

Love the Cha Cha bag.  I have several VB bags and the mini hipster has become my favorite.  Have two of them and use them on the weekends all the time.  The velcro hasn't bothered me.  

I am lucky (or unlucky) to have a VB store about 12 miles from my house - and they are opening another one  in the other direction.  When I am out shopping, I stop in and check on what is there.  Plus, they send coupons during the year.  So I wait on the deals.  I was out last night and one person had a Night and Day and another had a Purple Punch.  It was embarrassing - most people were asking what kind of bags they had and I knew the names of the bags and what patterns they were.


----------



## identicaltriplets

lindnet said:


> Identicaltriplets, how is the Cha Cha working out as a Kindle bag?


It's working out well so far. I keep my Mighty Bright light in the back pocket, and my K2 and journal in the main portion of the bag. The only thing I had to do was to put some "Coach bling" on it so that my daughter and I could tell our bags apart. The daughter I bought it for didn't like that it was so small but one of my other girls thought it was perfect size for her so she now has it and loves it. She carried it as we were out yesterday, and LOVED it. So, looks like all is working out well!  Thanks for asking. 

At the end of next week, I will be near my favorite VB store. I don't know if I dare go in. LOL!


----------



## mlewis78

I just bought another very berry paisley bag:  the Betsy.  I love this color pattern.  Bought it at a buy it now price on ebay and it arrived yesterday.  I have been using my vbp hipster a lot.  It's quite stuffed.


----------



## Guest

I've had my Alice bag in Make Me Blush up in the marketplace for over 2 weeks now and it's been ignored. In case anyone is interested, here's the link. It's in mint condition. The only reason I am selling it is I decided I want a Metropolitan instead. 

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,29736.0.html


----------



## JJB

mlewis78 said:


> I just bought another very berry paisley bag: the Betsy. I love this color pattern. Bought it at a buy it now price on ebay and it arrived yesterday. I have been using my vbp hipster a lot. It's quite stuffed.


I've never seen the Betsy in person but I've seen the picture of the website and it is gorgeous in that pattern. Is there a good place for your kindle in there? Do let us know how you like the style.



NYCKindleFan said:


> I've had my Alice bag in Make Me Blush up in the marketplace for over 2 weeks now and it's been ignored. In case anyone is interested, here's the link. It's in mint condition. The only reason I am selling it is I decided I want a Metropolitan instead.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,29736.0.html


Your Alice bag is so pretty. I hope that you can sell it so you can get that Metropolitan bag if it will be a better fit for you. They are both very nice bags. 
I have several things listed in the same place but I don't know how to put a link in for them.


----------



## luvmy4brats

NYCKindleFan said:


> I've had my Alice bag in Make Me Blush up in the marketplace for over 2 weeks now and it's been ignored. In case anyone is interested, here's the link. It's in mint condition. The only reason I am selling it is I decided I want a Metropolitan instead.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,29736.0.html


It has over 400 views... That doesn't look like it's being ignored, maybe nobody is interested. Maybe your price is too high. A brand new one is on ebay for $50-$55

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vera-Bradley-Alice-Make-Me-Blush-/150474341077?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2308f83ad5


----------



## Guest

There are 5 up on Ebay. 3 are priced higher than mine. One is a brand new auction and the only one has any bids. The one you linked to is $5-$10 less than mine (depending on if you bid or buy it now) but has no bids with just a day to go. I am guessing that most Vera fans either don't like the Alice style or they are interested in the new patterns only right now since they are so new.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Little bit of enabling for the new K3 owners:

I just checked my VB mini-Hipsters and it will fit a nekkid K3 perfectly. (possibly even one with an Amazon cover depending on how thick it is)

I just put my daughter's K1 in it and it's like it was MADE for it. (It does not fit the K1 in an Oberon though, but only a bit off)

Heck, it would be a good option for someone who just wants a sleeve for their Kindle, just carefully trim off the strap.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

NYCKindleFan said:


> I am guessing that most Vera fans either don't like the Alice style or they are interested in the new patterns only right now since they are so new.


That would be me. I've looked at your bag several times, NYC, because I do love the pattern, but I don't really like the bag shape, sorry.  Plus I don't really need another Vera bag. 

Betsy


----------



## lindnet

Funny, I was just thinking about the mini hipster and whether it would be a good sleeve for the naked K3.    

I'm still loving my Hello Dahlia hipster, with all the little zip pouches to match.  Haven't used the Metropolitan yet, but my cruise is in about 3 weeks.  I bought an all in one wristlet in Java Blue from Amazon, but I returned it.  I just knew I wasn't going to use it, and I can use that $32 towards the new Kindle!


----------



## JJB

I thought that the mini hipster would likely be perfect for the new kindle as it is just enough smaller that it should work out great. The current K2 that I have is just a tad bit too tall to be perfect. That is what I had bought it for but I'm not comfortable with mine in it so that 's why I'm selling it. I never even took the tags off to use it after I realized that it didn't fit the way that I would like. I'm not getting a new kindle for quite a while so I won't be needing it. I've only had mine since this past mother's day so I will wait for some time before I'll be getting a new one. I'd love to have a new one, though. I'm excited for those that are getting them and getting new bags and cases.


----------



## JJB

Here is a link to my listing (I think! (someone messaged me how to do it)) for my Vera items for sale. As we just said, the mini-hipster will be perfect for the new kindle coming out. The purse cosmetic is another very good choice for the kindle old or new(my personal favorite). It has pockets inside and plenty of room for lights and cords. The regular hipsters are also great for the kindle. The travel pouches will also hold all of your cables, a/c, light, and batteries with the benefit of seeing what is in it. The glasses case will hold your reading glasses in style. 
 I tried to price them fairly, but feel free to make an offer.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,29966.0.html


----------



## Meemo

So I've got all these Vera purses (well, 6 or so) but I've been using the same one for a couple of months (my Lola in Botanica) - mostly because I'm not good about changing purses. I was at Ross today and they had these "As Seen on TV" purse organizers for $4.99. So I snagged one - maybe now I'll switch purses a bit more often now. Maybe....


----------



## mlewis78

My K2 would fit into the Betsy bag in the main compartment, but I will be putting my turn-lock wallet and purse organizer in there, so it's likely going to go into a separate tote. There are no separate pockets in it large enough for the K2. I have a pink elephants Betsy that I use a lot and that is why I decided to buy this style. The K2 fits in the hipster very well if I don't put anything else but the wallet in there.

I think the Make-Me-Blush Alice would have sold more quickly if it were not for all the new colors.

I've noticed that on Bonanzle and Ebay that some of the prices for the retired bags are higher than they were originally. Must think that someone is looking for one to match another old bag they have.

I'm addicted and it just gets worse as newer colors come out.


----------



## identicaltriplets

luvmy4brats said:


> Little bit of enabling for the new K3 owners:
> 
> I just checked my VB mini-Hipsters and it will fit a nekkid K3 perfectly. (possibly even one with an Amazon cover depending on how thick it is)
> 
> I just put my daughter's K1 in it and it's like it was MADE for it. (It does not fit the K1 in an Oberon though, but only a bit off)
> 
> Heck, it would be a good option for someone who just wants a sleeve for their Kindle, just carefully trim off the strap.


Oh, that is SO good to know! I was at a store looking at the mini hipsters yesterday, and I wondered if my new K3 would fit! Thank you! I may need to go back and buy one!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

K1 in Oberon fits nicely in the small betsy. . . .good if you like a smaller purse.  I'm certain the k2 would fit as well as will the K3. . . . . .


----------



## corkyb

The weekender is on sale from $90 something to $75 starting today in all colors. I bought the new very berry paisley.  Almost bought the backpack laptop too but they were sold out in the blue rhapsody and the very berry paisley just wasn't as striking.  Also found a turnlock wallet and medium cosmetic bag in Hope Garden which is 25% off.  I didn't know the brown toille is retired.  They had that on sale in the Vera but I didn't buy it.  May be going to my in town store to see about the laptop backpack this weekend.
Paula


----------



## identicaltriplets

Oooh Paula, sounds like you got some good stuff!  I just got the reversible tote in very berry paisley today too!  It's SO pretty!   I could have gone wild for sure! I love that new print!


----------



## mlewis78

corkyb said:


> The weekender is on sale from $90 something to $75 starting today in all colors. I bought the new very berry paisley. Almost bought the backpack laptop too but they were sold out in the blue rhapsody and the very berry paisley just wasn't as striking. Also found a turnlock wallet and medium cosmetic bag in Hope Garden which is 25% off. I didn't know the brown toille is retired. They had that on sale in the Vera but I didn't buy it. May be going to my in town store to see about the laptop backpack this weekend.
> Paula


Did you go to a VB store (or if not, which store)? I noticed on the website that none of the NYC stores that carry VB are participating in the weekender bag sale (at least in Manhattan). I


----------



## corkyb

mlewis78 said:


> Did you go to a VB store (or if not, which store)? I noticed on the website that none of the NYC stores that carry VB are participating in the weekender bag sale (at least in Manhattan). I


I went to a Crabtree and Evelyn that has a fair amount of VB. They were not listed in the store finder as participating, but I dropped in anyway since it is across the street from where I work and i had to go to the Post Office next door. They were participating. It's a nice carry on type bag. Or you could use it as a large tote bag I guess. I didn't really need it and had to talk myself into it. I might take it back. But I really want the backtop laptop bag.
P:


----------



## farmwife99

I'm going to the city to go shopping Saturday and a new VB is on my list... I was hoping to find a good buy.


----------



## hudsonam

Well, I finally got my refund from the slightly defective bag I bought on ebay.   I had two positive experiences with the seller previously, but this time it took me opening a case to get him/her to respond, and then escalating the case on ebay to get my refund. She said she'd refund my return shipping too, but once it was officially escalated, Paypal requires them to refund it (if that's the way they decide to go), but of course, they only require them to refund the original cost and shipping, so I don't know if I'm going to get that extra money back or not. It took them 10 days and escalating the case to get my refund - I'm not sure whether to leave appropriate feedback, and risk bad feedback on my end, or let it go.


----------



## lindnet

Wow, hudsonam, that took forever!  I think I would leave truthful feedback, so other people can be forewarned.  If the seller leaves you bad feedback in return, I think you can protest it?  After all, you did nothing wrong.

Wahhhh, now you guys are making me want some more VB!


----------



## Guest

hudsonam said:


> Well, I finally got my refund from the slightly defective bag I bought on ebay.  I had two positive experiences with the seller previously, but this time it took me opening a case to get him/her to respond, and then escalating the case on ebay to get my refund. She said she'd refund my return shipping too, but once it was officially escalated, Paypal requires them to refund it (if that's the way they decide to go), but of course, they only require them to refund the original cost and shipping, so I don't know if I'm going to get that extra money back or not. It took them 10 days and escalating the case to get my refund - I'm not sure whether to leave appropriate feedback, and risk bad feedback on my end, or let it go.


Paypal rules say sellers aren't required to refund return shipping so you're best off leaving feedback and moving on. You must be new to Ebay-they banned sellers from leaving negative feedback over a year ago so you don't have to worry about that.  If by chance she leaves you a positive with negative comments, Ebay will remove it and ding her account. Glad you got your money back!


----------



## hudsonam

NYCKindleFan said:


> Paypal rules say sellers aren't required to refund return shipping so you're best off leaving feedback and moving on. You must be new to Ebay-they banned sellers from leaving negative feedback over a year ago so you don't have to worry about that.  If by chance she leaves you a positive with negative comments, Ebay will remove it and ding her account. Glad you got your money back!


That's good to know! I'm not new to ebay, but I use it very rarely, and luckily have had all good experiences except one.


----------



## identicaltriplets

Just in case y'all don't get over to the "Buy/Sell" forum, I have three VB items left that I am selling--two hipsters and an all-in-one wristlet. All items are brand new! You can see my post here, and shipping is super cheap (about $2.50)!!!!


----------



## Guest

I know this thread has kind of died, but I wanted to share! I won a new with tags Metropolitan in Make Me Blush on Ebay for $70! Seeing as I would have paid $120 with shipping and taxes on VB.com I am very happy! I know some think MMB is a summer only pattern but I find it beautiful, feminine and just perfect for me! Here's a pic (I'll post more when I get it if anyone's interested!):


----------



## mlewis78

That's beautiful. I have seen quite a few Metropolitan bags on ebay.  I only started bidding once recently and have only bought on ebay at buy it now rates.  I have a blue rhapsody get carried away tote coming this week.


----------



## Guest

I think it's going to be great on my trip to California next month. I'll use it as my carry on. It should hold my laptop, Kindle and other things very nicely!

I love Blue Rhapsody. It's such a pretty pattern. I have a Tech Case in it.


----------



## caseyf6

That is CUTE!!  Can you show it with Kindle, and with all the inner/outer pockets so I can get a better idea?  I think that's a pretty pattern-- not "me" but not only-summer either.


----------



## Guest

I will when I receive it! I just won it today!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

NYCKindleFan said:


> I know this thread has kind of died, but I wanted to share! I won a new with tags Metropolitan in Make Me Blush on Ebay for $70! Seeing as I would have paid $120 with shipping and taxes on VB.com I am very happy! I know some think MMB is a summer only pattern but I find it beautiful, feminine and just perfect for me! Here's a pic (I'll post more when I get it if anyone's interested!):


That's gorgeous, NYC! That's my favorite pattern...and I like that bag shape.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Pretty!  My first thought when I saw the picture was that it looks like it would make a great carry-on bag.  

I like those smaller rolled handles too, not the 1 1/2"-wide ones that some of the bags have.


----------



## ayuryogini

NYCKindleFan said:


> I know this thread has kind of died, but I wanted to share! I won a new with tags Metropolitan in Make Me Blush on Ebay for $70! Seeing as I would have paid $120 with shipping and taxes on VB.com I am very happy! I know some think MMB is a summer only pattern but I find it beautiful, feminine and just perfect for me! Here's a pic (I'll post more when I get it if anyone's interested!):


I don't think this thread will die, as long as we have VB fans; it's just always waiting for us, and seems most active during season changes when they introduce new patterns.
Thanks for sharing your Metropolitan bag in Make Me Blush; that is also my favorite design and I'm very intrigued by the Metro right now; I need to go check one out in person;
I'm thinking of selling my Bowler in the Symphony in Hue, and purchasing a Metro in that pattern instead; I'd love to see pics of yours with your stuff in it.


----------



## JJB

I absolutely love that pattern and love the looks of that style in your picture. I'd love to see more pics of it when you receive it. Of course with your kindle in it. It looks like it will be a very versatile bag. I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So, Wednesday, during the pre-K3 frenzy of shipping announcements, I had occasion to point someone in the direction of the VB site as she was indicating she wished she had a small purse just the right size for the new Kindle she had coming.

Silly me.  Little Betsy had a lot of patterns on sale for only $29.

It's coming today.  Pattern is "Carnaby". . .I thought it looked appropriately 'fallish'.


----------



## Guest

I got my Metropolitan today! Here are some pics. Forgive the crappy cellphone pic-I wanted to show it with my camera inside. It's a big SLR style one. I love this bag-it's so roomy yet not bulky or huge, and my laptop fits nicely in the padded section.


----------



## mlewis78

Nice views of your bag.  It looks like you have your K2 in sleeve in a pocket that is half of the length across.


----------



## Guest

It's actually about 3/4s of the way. The very top of the case sticks out but I don't mind. I was just testing it. This bag has so many pockets and sleeves! The shoulder strap is very nicely padded as well.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Hi everybody!  I'm afraid reading so many posts about the bowler has caused me a bit of trouble...and the 10% off sale items email I just got.

I just got the following items in Carnaby:
Bowler, checkbook cover, tech case, wristlet, and turn lock wallet

I already had two small bags in pinwheel pink that I love so I'd been looking thinking about getting a few more pieces but hadn't quite decided on a pattern.  Now just a long wait for the ups guy!


----------



## identicaltriplets

cmg.sweet said:


> Hi everybody! I'm afraid reading so many posts about the bowler has caused me a bit of trouble...and the 10% off sale items email I just got.
> 
> I just got the following items in Carnaby:
> Bowler, checkbook cover, tech case, wristlet, and turn lock wallet
> 
> I already had two small bags in pinwheel pink that I love so I'd been looking thinking about getting a few more pieces but hadn't quite decided on a pattern. Now just a long wait for the ups guy!


Oooh, sounds like a great "haul." I am trying to avoid the site after getting that e-mail!!!


----------



## cmg.sweet

I shouldn't have bought so much, but when my brain see's free shipping over $X I can't buy less than that amount.  I think I need help!


----------



## identicaltriplets

cmg.sweet said:


> I shouldn't have bought so much, but when my brain see's free shipping over $X I can't buy less than that amount. I think I need help!


LOL! I am that way too that's why I am staying away! LOL!


----------



## hsuthard

I love the idea of using the Metropolitan as a camera bag! I use the Betsy for my camera bag occasionally, the little pockets all around the side are perfect for lenses  But it's too small, the Metro would be ideal!

BTW, I saw on Facebook that they're providing gifts for some celebrities in the new winter patterns, any idea what the winter patterns are?? They haven't been released yet, right? Just fall?


----------



## Guest

Nope, they've been released, as have the Spring 2011 patterns, but only in Signature stores and for a limited time. They are discussed a lot on the Vera Bradley Facebook page. I don't think there are any pics though. VB has been slapping anyone who posts them.


----------



## mlewis78

I've seen the winter colors online -- can't remember where, but someone on facebook posted a link.  They were not at all impressive.  I don't think I've seen the Spring ones, but frankly neither the winter nor spring ones are released until they are on the website.  Whatever else is going on in the stores is a preview.


----------



## Susan in VA

In a quick search I found pictures of two of the winter colors  --  one's dark blue with white swirls, and the other is called Buttercup and there are at least two pieces in that available on EBay.


----------



## hsuthard

Susan in VA said:


> In a quick search I found pictures of two of the winter colors -- one's dark blue with white swirls, and the other is called Buttercup and there are at least two pieces in that available on EBay.


Ahh, that did it! I searched Vera Bradley Winter 2010 and saw all the patterns! I am absolutely in LOVE with Baroque!!!! I just did some fall shopping and decided last week those colors were the base of my fall/winter wardrobe!! So cute!


----------



## KindleGirl

I saw the spring 2011 patterns in our store...they sold limited items in all of the patterns to get an idea of what people liked (that's what they told me at the store). However, I didn't like any of them. Usually I like one or two of the patterns but not this time. Guess I won't have to worry about spending a lot of money there this spring.


----------



## drenee

I found a couple of the Spring 2011 patterns.  The Bosenberry looks cute.
deb


----------



## sjc

mlewis78 said:


> That's beautiful. I have seen quite a few Metropolitan bags on ebay. I only started bidding once recently and have only bought on ebay at buy it now rates. I have a blue rhapsody get carried away tote coming this week.


 OH DEAR!! Careful mlewis...it is an addiction; I have in Blue Rhapsody: Large duffel, small duffel, Miller Bag, and Bucket tote. Not to mention the things I have in: Windsor Navy, Cafe Latte and a few others...


----------



## mlewis78

I just hated the feeling of the bidding immediately going up after posting my bid, so I'm done with that.  But bags are truly an addiction.  I was just looking at some bag websites just now.


----------



## cmg.sweet

My new Vera is supposed to be here tomorrow!  Maybe it will come before I head out of town for the weekend


----------



## cmg.sweet

My new goodies didn't arrive until after I had left for the weekend, so I got to enjoy unwrapping and checking everything out after I got home Monday.  I wasn't real sure I would like the bowler due to its size, but I LOVE it!  Now I'm having trouble not ordering it in a couple more patterns.


----------



## hsuthard

The Alice is only $31 today in select sale colors, that's a HUGE bargain! It's normally $72! I posted pictures a few pages back of mine holding my Kindle and my iPad inside my Alice, it's a very roomy bag.


----------



## Meemo

I saw the "Flipster" in a store this week, I really liked it - maybe it'll go on sale at some point...

http://www.verabradley.com/catalog/search.cmd?form_state=searchForm&keyword=flipster&x=7&y=8


----------



## Kindled Spirit

If you have Facebook Vera Bradley has a video up of the new winter patterns.


----------



## drenee

I love the new Flipster.  I can't wait to see it in person.
deb


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

the new Flipster is adorable! I want one...except I didn't like the strap. It's patent leather-looking, but looks a bit cheap to me. However, I'm thinking about putting a different strap on, maybe a Coach strap from a small bag that I never carry anymore. I'll have to look at it in person again, and see if that's an option!


----------



## lindnet

Mark me down as another person who isn't that thrilled with the new patterns.  I do kinda like the grey/green one (Baroque?).  

I'm still loving all my Hello Dahlia stuff.  Not sure what I'll get next.  I wish they'd make a Kindle sleeve!


----------



## mlewis78

The new colors are up on the VB website.  The Baroque is nice, but overall I'm not taken by any of these.  What do you think?  I think that I just have so many VB bags now, that I'd have to be wowed by a new color to buy one.


----------



## hsuthard

The baroque in Frill is perfect for me, I want the A+ Tote and the pen too.


----------



## Tabby

I decided it was time for a change. Since my last two new pattern purchases were floral with lots of pink (Make Me Blush, Hello Dahlia), I went with Baroque to have something different. I got the new Squared Away handbag, a Zip Clip ID, a Turn Lock Wallet, and a (free) Wristlet all in Baroque. I also received a gift (bag with a few small VB items and some hand lotion samples) for being one of the first 25 customers. I have been wanting a Pleated Tote for a while, but I'm not sure which pattern I want. I'm not sure if I want a pattern that I already own or something entirely different. I'm not sure if it would make sense to own both a handbag and a tote in the same pattern, especially since the PT is small enough to use as an everyday bag. What do y'all think?


----------



## lindnet

Tabby said:


> I decided it was time for a change. Since my last two new pattern purchases were floral with lots of pink (Make Me Blush, Hello Dahlia), I went with Baroque to have something different. I got the new Squared Away handbag, a Zip Clip ID, a Turn Lock Wallet, and a (free) Wristlet all in Baroque. I also received a gift (bag with a few small VB items and some hand lotion samples) for being one of the first 25 customers. I have been wanting a Pleated Tote for a while, but I'm not sure which pattern I want. I'm not sure if I want a pattern that I already own or something entirely different. I'm not sure if it would make sense to own both a handbag and a tote in the same pattern, especially since the PT is small enough to use as an everyday bag. What do y'all think?


Wow, that's a tough one, Tabby. I know I tend to want everything in my favorite pattern (of the moment). But later I wish I had gotten some different ones. I think if there is another pattern you really like, you might want to spread it around a bit and get something different.

So you bought all that at a regular store? I guess we don't get the freebie if we order on the website, right? The only store around here doesn't have much in the Java Blue, and I really want to get something in that pattern. I may have to go look anyway.


----------



## Guest

lindnet said:


> Wow, that's a tough one, Tabby. I know I tend to want everything in my favorite pattern (of the moment). But later I wish I had gotten some different ones. I think if there is another pattern you really like, you might want to spread it around a bit and get something different.
> 
> So you bought all that at a regular store? I guess we don't get the freebie if we order on the website, right? The only store around here doesn't have much in the Java Blue, and I really want to get something in that pattern. I may have to go look anyway.


Nope. They only offer the freebies, gifts with purchase and so forth to their customers who have stores nearby. The rest of us just aren't important to them and are left out in the cold. All we get is free shipping if we spend more than $75 and the occasional items in limited patterns on a deep discount.


----------



## mlewis78

Some of the stores that have this deal are not VB stores and the selection of bags at those stores aren't as big.


----------



## Tabby

The store I go to has a pretty big selection. About a year ago I found out that they carried VB. Since then I have bought most of my items there. I also wish the freebies/gifts were available for those that buy online. I prefer shopping online when buying sale items since the store sells out of those quick. BTW...has anyone heard anything about Blue Rhapsody retiring? I noticed that the new styles aren't available in BR. It is one of my favorite patterns.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I think all but one of the new patterns are pretty, but none of them are really calling to me to buy them.  If I get something in one of the batterns it'll be baroque or the navy/white birds one.


----------



## mlewis78

Tabby said:


> The store I go to has a pretty big selection. About a year ago I found out that they carried VB. Since then I have bought most of my items there. I also wish the freebies/gifts were available for those that buy online. I prefer shopping online when buying sale items since the store sells out of those quick. BTW...has anyone heard anything about Blue Rhapsody retiring? I noticed that the new styles aren't available in BR. It is one of my favorite patterns.


I don't see any signs of blue rhapsody retiring. What new styles doesn't it come in? It's one of my favorites too, and I have a few blue rhapsody bags.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Has anyone noticed this one yet? I think I might have to try to see this one in person.

Squared Away in Baroque | SKU #11281069 | 15¼" x 9¾" x 4½" with 12" strap drop 
Attention all handbag fans &#8230; have we got a bag for you! With rounded corners, a zip-around closure and a large interior, this is everything you love in a bowler with longer straps, a larger base and bigger pockets. Squared Away is the perfect bag for the modern, organized woman.
http://www.verabradley.com/product/Category/Whats-New/Squared-Away/1001112/defaultColor/Baroque/pc/638/c/0/sc/786/p/1001112.uts


----------



## cmg.sweet

Should have read backwards some before I posted.  Tabby, what do you think of the squared away tote?  I want another kindle friendly bag but don't neccessarily want to get a bowler in every color.


----------



## Tabby

cmg.sweet said:


> Should have read backwards some before I posted. Tabby, what do you think of the squared away tote? I want another kindle friendly bag but don't neccessarily want to get a bowler in every color.


I really like this one. I don't own a bowler, but I do know that it is a popular bag. Now that I own this bag, I can see why the bowler is so popular. I love how it zips closed, totally closed! I've had small items fall out of my Stephanie when bending over with the bag on my shoulder. I love my Stephanie(s), but there is just too much of an opening on each side of the zipper. I also like that the pockets are deeper than some of my other bags. If you like the bowler, I think you'll like this bag as well.


----------



## hsuthard

I wish VB were more readily available in stores as well. There's one store with a large selection, and a smaller store with a decent selection, and that's about it. The larger place is a good 25 minute drive, which I hate. But I managed to stop there yesterday and pick up the A+ Tote in Baroque with a matching Petal Pouch and Pencil Pouch which earned me a free gift (I chose the matching pen and pencil set). I love the shiny black! It's a perfect bag and I'm sure I'll find a use for it soon LOL.


----------



## sjc

K3 DOES FIT IN *VERA BRADLEY* paperback book covers.

I used a regular *Vera Bradley* Paperback book Book Cover and added elastic straps and a tad of velcro (just in case...forbid). K1 and K2 did not fit...Many of us have tried:
*BUT the K3 sure does!!*















I cut the built in ribbon bookmark off and used it to secure the cover closed with a little snap sewed on. Folds back for easy reading just like all of the other book covers.

I'm holding off on using my Burgundy Leather Cover until my skin arrives. *Hope it gets here soon.*


----------



## mlewis78

sjc said:


> K3 DOES FIT IN *VERA BRADLEY* paperback book covers.
> 
> I used a regular *Vera Bradley* Paperback book Book Cover and added elastic straps and a tad of velcro (just in case...forbid). K1 and K2 did not fit...Many of us have tried:
> *BUT the K3 sure does!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut the built in ribbon bookmark off and used it to secure the cover closed with a little snap sewed on. Folds back for easy reading just like all of the other book covers.
> 
> I'm holding off on using my Burgundy Leather Cover until my skin arrives. *Hope it gets here soon.*


That looks really good! Did you make the straps out of plain fabric or elastic?


----------



## sjc

> Did you make the straps out of plain fabric or elastic?


Elastic...took all of 10 min. 
1. Place K3 in desired position
2. Pin elastic in place (don't want to cover any of the keyboard buttons.)
3. Slip K3 out
4. Sew elastic
5. Use the bookmark ribbon from front cover to back; secure with snap.
6. Tiny spot of velcro on the K3 and Cover...for safety measures.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Tabby said:


> I really like this one. I don't own a bowler, but I do know that it is a popular bag. Now that I own this bag, I can see why the bowler is so popular. I love how it zips closed, totally closed! I've had small items fall out of my Stephanie when bending over with the bag on my shoulder. I love my Stephanie(s), but there is just too much of an opening on each side of the zipper. I also like that the pockets are deeper than some of my other bags. If you like the bowler, I think you'll like this bag as well.


Is there a large zippered pocket inside, say big enough to hold a kindle?


----------



## cmg.sweet

hsuthard said:


> I wish VB were more readily available in stores as well. There's one store with a large selection, and a smaller store with a decent selection, and that's about it.


The only store in the small city where I live that sells VB is open 10-5 on weekdays (with a 2-hour lunch break in the middle), no evenings, no weekends. I think they are trying to send the message that anyone who needs to work for a living shouldn't shop there. The next closest is about an hour away


----------



## Tabby

cmg.sweet said:


> Is there a large zippered pocket inside, say big enough to hold a kindle?


There is a zippered pocket inside, but it isn't big enough to fit a Kindle.  Does the bowler have quilted pockets on the inside? This one doesn't.

sjc...You are so creative! Your cover looks great!

I almost forgot to tell y'all how lucky I got. The store gives door prizes the day that new patterns launch. Since no one called me by 5pm that day, I figured that I hadn't won anything. Well...I got a call the next day (Friday). I won a Tote in the Slate Blooms pattern! They give away awesome door prizes. I was there for the last launch as well, and the first name drawn won a Hipster in Hello Dahlia!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Yep, the 3 slide in pockets and the big zippered pocket inside the bowler are quilted.

Yippee on the door prize!  Sounds like a great store.


----------



## mlewis78

Just starting to look at the new styles now after receiving an email from VB.  I notice that they aren't making them in any of the pre-Spring 2010 colors.


----------



## mlewis78

The only new style that really looks appealing to me is the Squared Away.  I'm not even sure I would buy that unless I hear something on this board about it holding a lot.


----------



## hsuthard

The Villager Tote is only $29 today in select (older) patterns. That's a fantastic deal, it's normally $72. And it's a super roomy tote, great for carrying on a plane, lots of pockets and a zip top.


----------



## cmg.sweet

hsuthard said:


> The Villager Tote is only $29 today in select (older) patterns. That's a fantastic deal, it's normally $72. And it's a super roomy tote, great for carrying on a plane, lots of pockets and a zip top.


I literally was just putting one in my cart on the VB site when my email notice popped up about this mesasge. Must be a sign


----------



## Tabby

cmg.sweet said:


> I literally was just putting one in my cart on the VB site when my email notice popped up about this mesasge. Must be a sign


Yep, must be a sign. Which pattern(s) did you get? There were several to choose from when I looked earlier, but now there are only a few.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I got carnaby.  I almost got pinwheel pink also but decided not to since I'm sure I'll have a different favorite bright pattern by next spring when I'd want to use it. I didn't even get the email from VB about the sale until after I had finished my order.


----------



## hsuthard

I got Mod Pink Floral. I had Pink Elephants in my bag too, but I already have that pattern in so much, including the Miller Bag which is almost identical, I thought I'd try something different. The Mediterranean white was a close second, that's such a striking pattern. But I stuck with one for now


----------



## cmg.sweet

I considered the mod floral pink too.  I also came real close to the flipster in very berry paisley and the squared away in slate blooms but stopped myself.


----------



## mlewis78

I just ordered the Villager and Handbag in Bali Gold.  I really have enough bags, but I caved in.  Have wanted some Bali Gold since it started being marked down.  The handbag was $19.  If I don't use the handbag much, I'll give it to my mother.  She loves the mod blue floral one I handed up to her earlier in the year.  She's not aware of brands and VB color names (never was).


----------



## cmg.sweet

I love the bali gold pattern too.  Maybe I'll get some of it next.


----------



## Tabby

Y'all ordered some nice patterns. I was so tempted, but I didn't cave. VB sent me a "one time use" code for 20% off a $75 or more online purchase. It doesn't seem to have an expiration date so I'm saving it for now. I also have a coupon for $15 off a $75 purchase that I received at the winter patterns launch. It is only good for an in-store VB purchase, and it expires at the end of October. They sure make it hard to resist buying more VB.


----------



## cmg.sweet

The Morgan is on sale for $19 through tomorrow night.  Does anyone have this style?  It says it has an interior zipper pocket...I'm wondering if it is big enough for the kindle.


----------



## mlewis78

I have the Morgan in yellowbird.  I hardly use it, since it's very small, particularly the opening.


----------



## hsuthard

New patterns are introduced tomorrow in a preview!! Has anyone heard any talk about these yet?


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Found them online
http://www.flickr.com/photos/posiplush/5095023189/lightbox/


----------



## cmg.sweet

Yay for my wallet, none of them are tempting me (at least not yet).


----------



## drenee

Facebook just had a post that they would be previewed January 13.  I knew someone here would find them sooner.  Thank you.  Like Cory, nothing is tempting me right now.
deb


----------



## drenee

I went to eBay and typed in Vera Bradley 2011 and pulled up some actual products in the new colors.  
deb


----------



## cmg.sweet

In the ebay pictures the folklore one looks interesting, and the lemon one looks like a recolor of peacock.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I just got an email from Vera Bradley about the new colors being available in the new catalog here: http://www.verabradley.com/catalog/shop_catalogs.jsp

The blue lagoon is pretty, and the folklore one is growing on me. Maybe my wallet isn't safe after all.

AND the new e-reader sleeve is pictured on pages 12-13!


----------



## mlewis78

The swatches don't impress me much, but I can't really judge until I see the bags.  Some of them just GROW on me.  I haven't bought any of the winter colors.  I disliked the Baroque at first and now I think it's great.  I have so many of the earlier ones, that I have no room for more bags.


----------



## hsuthard

I won't make any decisions till I see them in person, that and in the Frill collection. I always end up eating my words otherwise.


----------



## immadismom

Newbie here & a huge Vera fan!  

I'm very curious to see the new ereader sleeve, to see whether it will be a purchase I have to make or not.  So far I'm not too keen on the new colors, but I'm also known to have them grow on me.

I am currently carrying a Side-by-Side in Very Berry Paisley.  My husband purchased it for me the week it was released as a new pattern, and I'm still in love with it as much as the day I received it.  I get so many compliments on it, and it amazes me because I've been carrying it for months now!  My step-daughter (10 yrs old) asked for a backpack in this same pattern for Christmas, and she's in love with it too!


----------



## caseyf6

I have an Alice (buttercup) and two bowlers (Imperial Toile and Night Owl) and I saw the new bag -- Eloise.  Looks like a perfect mix of the other two!


----------



## KindleGirl

caseyf6 said:


> I have an Alice (buttercup) and two bowlers (Imperial Toile and Night Owl) and I saw the new bag -- Eloise. Looks like a perfect mix of the other two!


I just saw the Eloise today and had the same thought that you did....a cross between the Alice & the Bowler. I may have to give that one a try...just wished it was shaped a little differently but I love the clasp on top.


----------



## drenee

I couldn't wait to check out this thread and see your all's thoughts on the new bag Eloise. I reaaly want to see one in person. I came very close to driving to Pittsburgh this evening to check one out.
deb


----------



## Meemo

I thought I was all done buying Veras - until today. I didn't have anything in navy  and there it was, on sale for about half-price at the store. Zippidy Tote in Twirly Birds Navy for $35. So now maybe I'm done buying Vera. 
For a while....


----------



## corkyb

Meemo said:


> I thought I was all done buying Veras - until today. I didn't have anything in navy  and there it was, on sale for about half-price at the store. Zippidy Tote in Twirly Birds Navy for $35. So now maybe I'm done buying Vera.
> For a while....


Nice Meemo. I may have to go looking for that.


----------



## drenee

I bought two of the Angle totes that were on sale for my DD and DIL for next Christmas. 
deb


----------



## lynninva

Oh, this stuff is addictive.  I signed up to receive a catalog after the posts here about the new spring colors.  I thought it would be easier to compare dimensions of the various bags. 

I decided I wanted to try the convertible hipster in the Vera Vera black microfiber.  I have been looking for a small, lightweight bag to carry in my computer bag for when I just need to grab a bag to go to lunch, etc.  

Then I received e-mails this weekend about $5 ground shipping for orders placed this weekend.  Figured it was time to place my order.  But opted to browse the other Vera Vera items at that time.  In addition to the convertible mini-hipster, I also ended up ordering the commuter bag in the same pattern and a small cosmetic in Baroque.  Fortunately the catalog had a 20% off coupon that applied to the most expensive item.  DH will think I am crazy.


----------



## mlewis78

I got one of VB's emails "we miss you" with the 20% off the order deal.  Thought I would use it, along with the $5 UPS shipping but I really can't and shouldn't spend the money.


----------



## corkyb

I've never gotten a 20% off Vera and I get their catalogs all the time.  Perhaps I buy too much Vera in stores instead of online.
Phooey.


----------



## corkyb

corkyb said:


> Nice Meemo. I may have to go looking for that.


I'M still looking for that bag and haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Mollyb52

I sure wish Vera would miss me.


----------



## mlewis78

corkyb said:


> I've never gotten a 20% off Vera and I get their catalogs all the time. Perhaps I buy too much Vera in stores instead of online.
> Phooey.


I don't have a vera store near me. I've bought a number of mine from ebay.


----------



## Guest

mlewis78 said:


> I got one of VB's emails "we miss you" with the 20% off the order deal. Thought I would use it, along with the $5 UPS shipping but I really can't and shouldn't spend the money.


I got one too! I really want an Eloise but can't justify it right now.


----------



## terryr

Never heard of Vera Bradley.


----------



## Guest

Anyone else seen the new Summer colors? I think I'm in love with this one, called Watercolor:

http://www.ohmyvera.com/2011/01/vera-bradley-summer-2011-watercolor-and.html

Here are the other three. I like them too. Viva La Vera is very summery!

http://www.ohmyvera.com/2011/01/vera-bradley-summer-2011-preview.html

They will be released on March 24th.


----------



## mlewis78

NYCKindleFan said:


> Anyone else seen the new Summer colors? I think I'm in love with this one, called Watercolor:
> 
> http://www.ohmyvera.com/2011/01/vera-bradley-summer-2011-watercolor-and.html
> 
> Here are the other three. I like them too. Viva La Vera is very summery!
> 
> http://www.ohmyvera.com/2011/01/vera-bradley-summer-2011-preview.html
> 
> They will be released on March 24th.


The Watercolor one looks nice -- would like to see it on a handbag to get a better idea. They made it with some purple in it just for you.


----------



## Susan in VA

A few days ago I washed one of my Pleated Totes, the first time I had to wash a VB piece.  I'm happy to say that the colors faded only a teensy tiny bit, only noticeable because I have another piece in the same fabric which didn't get washed.

BUT despite washing it in cold water and laying it flat to dry, as recommended, it shrank about an inch in height and an inch in width.  Not a big deal for me, since it's a tote bag, but I thought it might be something to consider for those people who have a purse that just barely holds a Kindle, or maybe a Kindle cover.  In those, even a half-inch of shrinkage could make a big difference.  It might be worth stretching it a bit while still damp to make sure that it still fits once it's dry.


----------



## caseyf6

I've washed each of my Bowlers and didn't have any shrinkage at all.  Hmm.


----------



## drenee

I went Vera Bradley shopping yesterday.  I ended up with an Eloise in Make Me Blush.  I left my house thinking I wanted something in Twirly Bird Pink.  I already have a Make Me Blush wallet, so that was one of the deciding factors.  I love it.  
It has plenty of space.  My K2 fits perfectly in one of the two side pockets.  I had my K in a Javoedge Pink Croc flip jacket and it fit nicely.  Today I put my K in my Javoedge Pink Croc sleeve and it fits even better.  
I have my bag sitting across the room from me and I have admired it all day.  
deb


----------



## mlewis78

VB has added to their sale color selection purple punch, sittin' in a tree and poppy fields (25% off).


----------



## Guest

Anyone still a fan?  I just won a hipster in Watercolor on Ebay. Anyone else have a hipster?


----------



## mlewis78

I have a hipster in very berry paisley.  I have some other bags in that same color pattern and use them all the time.  I think I use the pleated tote the most.  Bought them on ebay but all "buy now."  I don't like to bid on them.  Haven't bought any since the end of last summer, because I have so many bags.


----------



## KindleGirl

NYCKindleFan said:


> Anyone still a fan?  I just won a hipster in Watercolor on Ebay. Anyone else have a hipster?


Yep, I'm still a fan. I love LOTS of VB items. Their annual outlet sale is near me, so every year I go and get some great deals. I have a hipster as well. They are great when you need hands-free. I love the Eloise for my regular purse and the Emma bag for when I only need a few things and don't want to carry the larger purse...very cute.


----------



## drenee

I have a hipster.  Love it.  
My mom and sister got me a bowler and the clutch wallet for my birthday.  Hope Garden.  It is so pretty.
I took advantage of a sale they had recently and bought two pieces for my DD and two for my DIL as Christmas gifts.  
Love my Vera.

I was watching What Not to Wear the other day.  There was nothing else on.  And the woman host on the show was cleaning out a woman's closet and said, "and out goes all the Vera".  Really?  They were overnight bags.  Made me mad.  I have only watched the show a few times, but never again.  
deb


----------



## hudsonam

I just got a Hipster! Went into a store with absolutely no intention of buying a Vera, and I walked out with the Hipster in Safari Sunset. I didn't expect to like that pattern, but I love it!


----------



## drenee

Sometimes I end up liking patterns in person I did not like online and vice versa.
deb


----------



## Jill1228

My name is Jill and I am a Vera Bradley addict
(Hi Jill) 
Favorite pattern *EVER*: Java Blue
I just got my very first Kindle this past Saturday and I just got a Deco Daisy e-reader sleeve NWT from eBay for $24.50 with free shipping. Hope to get it by week's end


----------



## drenee

Hi Jill.  I suffer from VB addiction also.  My mom got me a bowler for my birthday.  I LOVE it.  
deb


----------



## Jill1228

I love it when they put their online outlet up. I just got a great solid tote in red. 
4 colors are 4 bag patterns just retired. Time to stock up


----------



## drenee

I just placed an order today.  I had a weekender bag in my cart for 36.80 and took too much time deciding and it sold out.  You snooze, you loose.  
I got a tech case and a wristlet, a crossover bag and small wallet.  
deb


----------



## hudsonam

Jill1228 said:


> I love it when they put their online outlet up. I just got a great solid tote in red.
> 4 colors are 4 bag patterns just retired. Time to stock up


What online outlet I must know!


----------



## stickybuns

Anybody have suggestions for an as-small-as-possible bag with the following features:
- cross body with adjustable straps
- padded compartments big enough for a K3 in case and a smart phone
- loop/pocket for pen(s)
- room for keys (preferably a little latch to hook the keys on)

I really like the carry-it-all wristlet, but the cell phone pocket is too small... I can just barely squeeze my iphone in there (which is already a tiny phone), and with the case on, the top strap doesn't close. (Plus... no room for the Kindle!).

I have a Bowler already... I love it, but I'm hoping to find something that doesn't encourage me to carry around so much junk!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I have the Little Betsy in a couple of colors. . .fits the Kindle perfectly (k3). . .no dedicated pen loop, but one hooks easily over the phone and other pockets.  It doesn't have adjustable straps, however, but you could look at the dimensions of it and see what they had that relative size.

BTW, got an email from VB just now. . .there's a major Holiday event on the 10th. . . contests and giveaways in select stores. . . . .I'm guessing you can find out if your local store is doing it via the website. . .I'm guessing mine is as I got the email.


----------



## stickybuns

I took a look at some google images of the bag, and it looks like the straps are too short to go across the body.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

stickybuns said:


> I took a look at some google images of the bag, and it looks like the straps are too short to go across the body.


Yes, definitely. . .but the size of the bag itself is perfect for a Kindle, slim wallet, phone, keys, and not much else. . . Maybe you could use that to get an idea of whether there's a bag with that size body but longer straps. . . . .


----------



## Guest

I just ordered the e-reader sleeve in Floral Nightingale, an Envelope in Watercolor, and the microfiber Bowler Satchel in Wine.


----------



## luvmy4brats

stickybuns said:


> Anybody have suggestions for an as-small-as-possible bag with the following features:
> - cross body with adjustable straps
> - padded compartments big enough for a K3 in case and a smart phone
> - loop/pocket for pen(s)
> - room for keys (preferably a little latch to hook the keys on)
> 
> I really like the carry-it-all wristlet, but the cell phone pocket is too small... I can just barely squeeze my iphone in there (which is already a tiny phone), and with the case on, the top strap doesn't close. (Plus... no room for the Kindle!).
> 
> I have a Bowler already... I love it, but I'm hoping to find something that doesn't encourage me to carry around so much junk!


The Rachel looks like it will fit, but I'm not 100% sure. It might be just a tad bit too small, depending on what cover you have. I use a Lindsay all the time.. It's a retired style, but you can usually still find them on ebay. They are the perfect size for my gadgets and the strap goes long enough to wear crossbody (at least on me). The Julia is also a great choice. My daughter has one and she loves it.

I just got an All-in-one wristlet in Symphony in Hue and a Travel Cosmetic in Safari Sunset. I'm using the Travel Cosmetic on my nightstand to organize all my different medications that the doctors keep prescribing. The little pockets on the side hold all my bottles perfectly and the middle is a great spot for my asthma stuff.

I also got a Kiss and Make-up in Symphony in Hue, but I think I'm going to return it. It's a bit bigger than I expected and won't work for what it was planning to use it for.


----------



## hsuthard

If you'd drop the kindle cover, a mini hipster would be ideal. If its a thin cover, it might still work. That's assuming you want as small as possible. To adjust the strap, just knot it where you like.


----------

